# Ein Leben



## Al Fifino (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Diese Geschichte habe ich schon vor langer Zeit fertig gestellt. Da sie in den Foren, in denen ich sie bisher gepostet hatte, immer gut ankam, fange ich auch hier mal an.

Kritik könnt ihr äußern (aber bitte nicht über die Form der Story, die ist so gewollt, wie sie ist). Lob nehme ich natürlich ebenfalls an. Und Morddrohungen auch.

********************************************************************************
**********


*Tod*

Ein Junge geht einer dunklen Straße entlang. Einzelne Lichter brennen noch in den Straßenlampen und werfen ein trübes Licht auf die Pflastersteine.
Der Teenager geht langsam, er hat es nicht eilig. Warum sollte er auch?
Schritte.
Er bleibt kurz stehen, dreht sich um. Niemand ist hinter ihm. Der Junge zuckt mit den Schultern und geht weiter.
Schritte.
Er bleibt erneut stehen, lächelt. "Komm raus. Wer immer du auch bist."
Ein schwarzer Schatten huscht aus der Dunkelheit hervor. Langer, wehender Umhang, eine Kapuze, welche das Gesicht bedeckt. Die Gestalt stellt sich direkt vor den Jungen.
Dieser lächelt müde. "Wer bist du?"
Die Stimme des Fremden ist hoch und tief, freundlich und bedrohlich zugleich. "Ich wurde gesandt, um dich zu holen."
"Mich zu holen? Wofür?"
"Deine Lebensspanne ist abgelaufen, mein Sohn."
"Meine Lebensspanne ist abgelaufen? Aha..." Der Junge kratzt sich kurz am Kopf, dann grinst er breit. "Das verstehe ich nicht."
Die Gestalt seufzt leise. "Gott ruft dich zu sich nach Hause in den Himmel."
"Ähm... ja... warum?"
"Er tut es."
"Warum?"
"Da es seine Pflicht ist."
"Warum?"
"Sag mal, kannst du dein Schicksal nicht einfach akzeptieren?" Die Stimme klingt leicht verärgert.
Der Junge grinst weiterhin. "Nö. Warum sollte ich?"
"Weil es Gott so beschlossen hat!"
"Och, Gott. Wenn der was beschließt, muss ich nach seiner Pfeife tanzen?"
Die Knochenhände der Gestalt fahren zum Kopf und über die Augen, dann wird die Kapuze zurückgeworfen. Ein Totenschädel, bleich und weiß, schaut den Jungen an. "Sieht so aus."
"Wirklich? Hm." Der Junge überlegt. "Aber noch lebe ich. Wie werde ich also sterben?"
"Wenn ich es dir sage, wirst du versuchen, es zu verhindern!"
"Warum sollte ich? Wenn es Gottes Willen ist..."
Der Totenkopf legt sich schräg. "Du würdest in deinen Tod gehen?"
"Gibt´s dich denn jetzt schon mehrfach? Und man kann in euch reingehen?"
Die Gestalt kratzt sich am blanken Knochen. "Sag mal, bist du so dumm oder tust du nur so?"
"Zweiteres. Also, wie werde ich sterben?"
"Und du wirst auch nicht versuchen, deinem Tod zu entrinnen?"
"Es gibt euch also tatsächlich mehrfach! Für jeden Menschen einen?"
"Sei ruhig!" Der Totenkopf schaut verärgert in die Augen des Jungen, während er ein kleines Büchlein aus dem Umhang hervorzog. Eine Nickelbrille erscheint mit einem leisen Knall auf seiner plötzlich gewachsenen, langen Hakennase. "Also, pass auf, das sieht folgendermaßen aus: dein Tod soll laut Gott besonders schmerzvoll sein. Du machst dir gerade etwas zu essen, dann wirst du dir erst die Finger verbrennen und versuchen, das entflammte Fett mit Wasser zu löschen. Die gesamte -"
"Hey, Moment mal! Ich würde niemals versuchen, Fett mit Wasser zu löschen, man lernt ja schon in der 7. Klasse in der ersten Chemie-Stunde, dass brennendes Fett und Wasser eine kleine Explosion ergeben."
"Das lernt ihr?"
"Sieht so aus. Anscheinend hat es sich sogar gelohnt."
"Ähm... gut." Ein Stift erscheint in der anderen, knöchernen Hand, dann streicht die Gestalt einen Satz durch und kritzelt etwas darüber. "Unter diesen Umständen versuchst du eben, das Zeugs irgendwie zu löschen, aber es gelingt dir nicht. Alle Türen sind wie magisch versperrt, und du wirst elendig im Haus verbrennen."
"Geht mein PC auch drauf?"
Verwundert blickt der Tod von seinem Notizbüchlein auf. "Dein Computer? Nun, ich denke, ja. Wieso?"
"Och, dann rette ich heute noch meine Bilder auf meinen MP3-Player und gebe sie meinem Freund, die machen sich bestimmt schön auf dem Grab."
"Wie du meinst..."
"Darf ich mir ein Wetter für meine Beerdigung bestellen?"
"Sag mal, dir geht´s schon noch ganz gut, ja?" Verärgert klackert der Tod mit den Zähnen. "Ich bin zwar für das Sterben verantwortlich und versuche, dass der gesamte Prozess möglichst gut und rasch über die Bühne läuft, aber ich erfülle doch keine Sonderwünsche! Außerdem könnte jeden Moment der nächste Kunde kommen, ich habe keine Zeit, lange mit dir zu reden!"
"Och komm schon! Ich sterbe immerhin nur einmal."
"Na gut." Das Büchlein geht wieder auf. "Was soll´s denn sein?"
"Weiß nicht so recht... am besten irgendein Schweinewetter."
"Das ist schlecht. Deine Beerdigung wird Anfang nächste Woche stattfinden, und da soll die Sonne scheinen. Laut Meteorologen."
"Mein Gott, die liegen doch sowieso dauernd falsch."
"Da hast du natürlich Recht... ich werde sehen, was sich machen lässt."
"Danke. War´s das dann?"
"Ja, wir sind..." Ein Düdeln unterbricht das Gespräch. Die Gestalt flucht leise. "Wer ruft mich denn mitten in der Arbeit an?!"
"Vielleicht deine Frau?"
"Scherzbold..."
"Sag mal, in der Hölle gibt´s doch sicherlich ein paar nette Girls, oder?"
"Natürlich, da landen die ganzen ungezogenen Mädchen aus den Erotikfilmen... Gott meint immer, die haben im Himmel nichts zu suchen. Der Teufel freut sich dementsprechend. Du entschuldigst mich einen Moment?" Der Tod entfernt sich ein paar Schritte und unterhält sich leise mit Demjenigen, der an der anderen Seite der Leitung sitzt. Währenddessen schaut sich der Junge gelangweilt in der Gegend um, bis die Gestalt wieder kommt.
"Und, war´s was Wichtiges?"
"Kann man wohl sagen. Gott hat angerufen."
"Cool! Kann ich mal mit ihm sprechen? Wobei, ich komme ja in den Himmel, oder? Dann habe ich ja ab morgen mehr als genug Zeit..."
"Genau darum geht es. Du wurdest begnadigt."
"Begnadigt?" Der Junge zieht eine seiner Augenbrauen hoch. "So was gibt´s?"
"Ja. Gott meinte, du hättest alles so gemacht, wie er es dir gesagt hätte, also kannst du noch ein Weilchen leben. Von wegen 'großartiger Glauben' und so was..."
"Hm. Und wie sieht´s mit dir aus?"
"Nichts Großartiges, heute Nacht wird´s wohl ruhig bleiben..."
"Lust auf ´nen Drink? Ich kenn ´ne gute Bar gleich hier in der Nähe..."
"Wie alt bist du überhaupt?"
"Das weißt du nicht?!"
"Bin mir nicht mehr sicher... merk du dir halt mal das Alter aller Menschen, wenn du jeden Tag an die 500 besuchen musst..."
"Bin 16."
"Ah, gut. Dann darfst du ja bis zwölf Uhr draußen bleiben."
"Wie alt bist denn du?"
"Weiß ich nicht mehr. Ein paar Jahrtausende werden´s schon sein."
"Klar. Also, wie sieht´s aus? Lust auf ein Bier?"
"Nun, Gott wird schon nichts dagegen haben."


*********


Der Junge setzt sich noch halb schlafend auf seinen Stuhl. Seine Mutter schaut ihn missbilligend an. "Sag mal, wo warst du denn wieder die ganze Nacht? Du weißt doch, dass heute Schule ist!"
"Hm?" Der Junge schaut kurz auf, dann lächelt er. "Ich habe dem Tod ins Angesicht geschaut."
"Oh, na klar. Und was hat er gesagt?"
"Na ja, ich sollte eigentlich heute sterben, aber ich wurde begnadigt."
"Ich habe dir schon tausendmal gesagt, du sollst nicht lügen!"
"Ja, ja, schon gut..." Der Junge erhebt sich langsam. "Ich komme heute Nachmittag wieder nicht heim."
"Wieso?!"
"Ein... Freund will mir ein gutes Sushi-Restaurant zeigen, in dem er letztens Kunde war."
Der Junge verlässt die Küche.


----------



## Al Fifino (8. Oktober 2007)

*Ein Gespräch *

Der Junge geht der Einkaufsstraße entlang. In der einen Hand hat er eine Einkaufstasche, in der anderen ein Handy, welches er sich an das Ohr drückt. Jemand hebt ab. 
»Ja?« 
»Hi, Schatz. Ich bin´s.« 
»Oh, hallo... du kommst gerade ein wenig, na ja, wie soll ich sagen...« 
»Ungelegen?« 
»Ja, so ähnlich...« 
»Freust du dich denn gar nicht, was von mir zu hören?« 
»Doch, natürlich! Es ist nur so...« 
»Wenn du wüsstest...« 

Der Junge bleibt erschrocken stehen. Vor ihm steht ein alter Bekannter. Der Junge grinst breit, bedeutet der schwarzen Gestalt, kurz still zu sein. 

»Hey, Schatz, hier ist gerade ein Freund. Und wenn ich dich gerade störe, dann leg ich auf, gut?« 
»Ja... ja. Bis später.« 
»Hab dich lieb.« 
»Ich dich auch.« 

Ein Tuten signalisiert, dass die Person am anderen Ende der Leitung aufgelegt hat. Der Junge steckt hastig das Handy ein und reicht seinem Gegenüber die Hand. Bleiche Knochen packen sie. 

»Hallo, Tod. Wie geht´s?« 
»Kann nicht klagen.« 
»Gerade wieder etwas ruhig?« 
»Kann man so sagen.« Der Tod geht neben dem Jungen her. 
»Sag mal, wo hast du denn deine Sense gelassen?« 
»Ach, hör mir doch auf...« 
»Was denn?« 
»Na, dieses dumme Sensengerücht! Ich hatte in den Tausenden von Jahren, die ich inzwischen existiere, noch nie eine Sense in der Hand!« 
»Hm. Dann hat sich wohl Hollywood ein wenig getäuscht.« 
»Oh ja, das haben sie...« 
»Also, was machst du hier?« 
»Gott hat meinen Vorschlag, eine Aushilfe einzustellen, akzeptiert. Das bedeutet, ich habe jetzt etwas mehr Zeit für mich und meine Freunde.« 
Der Junge lächelt. »Deine Freunde? Wie viele gibt es denn?« 
»Nur dich.« Der knöcherne Schädel grinst breit. »Aber das reicht voll aus, immerhin habe ich mal jemanden, mit dem ich mich austauschen kann.« 
»Geht mir genauso. Wenigstens weiß ich meine Geheimnisse bei dir in Sicherheit.« 
»Tja, ich habe ja nicht oft lange genug Kontakt mit den Leuten.« 
»Hey, wann ist denn mein neues Todesdatum?« 
»Ach, Gott hat mich das auch gefragt. Ich habe mich ein wenig für dich eingesetzt. So, wie es aussieht, wirst du noch recht lange Freude an deinen Enkelkindern haben und von Krankheiten bis ins hohe Alter verschont bleiben.« 
»Schöne Aussichten. Danke.« 
»Nichts zu danken, unsere Gespräche sind immer schön zum Entspannen.« 
»Sag mal, was sollte das eigentlich letztes Mal, warum hast du auf unserem Telefon angerufen? Meine Mutter hat ´ne ganz schön lange Zeit nachgebohrt, bis ich sie endlich davon überzeugen konnte, dass du nur erkältet warst und nicht gekifft hattest...« 
»Klingt meine Stimme denn wirklich so schlimm?« 
»Nein, eigentlich nicht, aber du kennst ja Mütter.« 
»Nein, kenne ich nicht. Aber ich glaube, ich kann dich in irgendeiner Weise verstehen.« 
»Schön, schön. Aber«, der Junge kratzt sich am Kopf, »was hast du vorhin gemeint, von wegen, 'wenn du wüsstest'?« 
»Nun... ich weiß eben Dinge, von denen du noch keine Ahnung hast.« 
»Und die wären?« 
»Ach nichts, vergiss es.« 
»Wenn es mich etwas angeht, dann sag es mir gefälligst!« 
»Na ja...« Der Tod legt ein wenig beschämt seine Hände ineinander. »Ich glaube nicht, dass du das so gut aufnehmen würdest...« 
»Solange du mir nicht erzählst, dass mein Opa demnächst sterben wird, kannst du es ruhig erzählen.« 
»Nein, dein Opa wird noch ein wenig länger leben. Ein lustiger Kerl, übrigens. War vor kurzem bei ihm, sozusagen ein Antrittsbesuch. Wir haben zusammen Karten gespielt und Schnaps getrunken.« 
»Also hat er letztens die Wahrheit gesagt. Aber was ist jetzt los?« 
»Warum, glaubst du, hatte deine Freundin gerade keine Zeit?« 
»Warum?« Der Junge runzelt die Stirn. »Na ja, sie hat halt irgendwas vor...« 
»Sie hat tatsächlich etwas vor, aber etwas, was dir eigentlich verborgen bleiben sollte...« 
»Mir verborgen bleiben?« Der Junge bleibt abrupt stehen, schaut den Tod lange an. »Was soll das heißen?« 
»Kannst du dir das nicht selbst denken?« 
»Kannst du es mir nicht einfach sagen?« 
»Sie ist so wunderschön, da bist du nicht der einzige Verehrer. Kapiert?« 
»Moment.« Eine Hand des Jungen fährt über seine Augen. »Du willst jetzt nicht sagen, dass sie... gerade... in diesem Augenblick...« 
»Nein, das nicht. Sie knutscht nur.«
»So ein Miststück...« 
»Oh ja, das ist sie. Sagt sogar Gott. Der mag dich sowieso ziemlich. Bist sein Liebling.« 
»Na danke... warum lässt er sie dann nicht bei mir bleiben?« Die Stimme des Jungen klingt ein wenig verzweifelt. »Ich liebe sie doch...« 
»Tja, Gott hatte damals, als er Adam und Eva erschuf, die beiden ein wenig unterschätzt. Inzwischen laufen die Dinge nicht mehr so, wie sie eigentlich sollten. Er kann praktisch nicht mehr die Menschen lenken. Wer nicht an ihn glaubt, ist vor seinem Übergriff sozusagen geschützt. Wobei das meistens schlechte Folgen hat. Weißt du noch, das Flugzeug, das letzte Woche abgestürzt ist? Waren alles Atheisten.« 
»Sie betrügt mich also schon die ganze Zeit?« 
»Die ganze Zeit und ohne Reue.« 
»Diese Schlampe...« 
»Sie treibt´s wirklich wild.« 
»Es reicht!« Der Junge wirkt gereizt. Sein Haar hängt ihm wirr ins Gesicht, er beginnt wieder loszugehen, diesmal deutlich schneller. Der Tod schwebt einfach neben ihm her. »Wo willst du jetzt hin?« 
»Wohin wohl? Zu ihr natürlich!« 
»Willst du das wirklich sehen? Mach doch lieber mit ihr Schluss...« 
»Ich liebe sie. Und ich will ihr eine Chance geben.« 
»So gut wie aussichtslos.« 
»Ich versuche es trotzdem.« 
»Von mir aus. Tu, was du nicht lassen kannst. Soll ich mitkommen?« 
»Nein, danke. Ich komme schon klar.« 
»Bleib stehen.« 
»Wie bitte?« 
Der Tod packt den Jungen am Kragen. Ein Backstein kracht auf das Pflaster und zerberstet in kleinste Stückchen. Geschockt blickt der Junge in die Höhe. Ein Bauarbeiter, der auf dem Gerüst steht, schaut nicht minder erschrocken nach unten und schreit wild herum. Der Junge versteht nicht viel. 
»Der versucht sich gerade zu entschuldigen.« Der Tod grinst. »Tja, wenn du mich nicht hättest...« 
»Ja, wenn ich dich nicht hätte. Dann wäre ich jetzt im Himmel.« 
»Ach, was willst du denn da. Da ist es total langweilig. Glaub mir. Bin da ab und an mal zu Besuch, Gott lädt mich manchmal zum Golfen ein. Aber diese elendigen weißen Bälle findet man zwischen den Wolken immer so schlecht. Und wenn wir mal einen danebenpfeffern, dann landet er auf der Erde und erschlägt zu 50% irgendeinen Menschen. Dann muss ich immer mein Spiel unterbrechen. Arbeit geht eben vor.« 
»So was passiert?« 
»Ja, aber Gott achtet immer schön darauf, dass der Ball nicht als solcher zu erkennen ist. Die Leute brechen einfach wie von einem unsichtbaren Schlag getroffen zusammen, aber es erwischt komischerweise immer die Richtigen. Man könnte sagen, wir verbinden Spiel und Arbeit miteinander.« 
»Höchstinteressant.« 
»Nicht wahr? Aber ansonsten gibt es da oben nichts zu tun, also bleib mal lieber schön auf deiner Erde.« 

Ein Piepen. Der Tod seufzt leise. »Das ist mein Zeichen. Werde irgendwo in China gebraucht. Komisch, dafür ist eigentlich eine andere Abteilung zuständig...« 
»Sag mal, kann ich irgendwann einfach mal so Gott treffen?« 
»Oh... das wird schwer, der Gute ist in letzter Zeit immer ausgebucht. Und die vielen Gebete, die ihm jeden Tag geschickt werden, machen es nicht eben besser. Aber sollte es klappen, besuche ich dich mal in einem deiner Träume.« 
»Meine... Träume? Du kannst... meine Träume sehen?« 
»Ja, ab und zu.« 
»Ab und zu?« 
»Immer.« 
»Ähm... dann hast du also auch...« 
»Ich sagte ja, sie treibt es wild.« 
Der Junge wird purpurrot. Sein Gegenüber hingegen lacht laut auf. »Hey, ich verschwinde jetzt lieber mal.« 
»Warum das denn jetzt so plötzlich?« 
»Schau dich doch mal um.« 
Der Junge blickt um sich. Überall stehen Leute und starren ihn an. Unter ihren Blicken wird ihm etwas mulmig. »Was glotzen die denn alle so?« 
»Na ja, was würdest du denn von jemanden halten, der dauernd mit sich selbst spricht?« 
»Stimmt ja, die sehen dich ja nicht...« 
»Na ja, ich bin mal weg.« 
»Auf bald.« 
»Worauf du einen lassen kannst.« Der Tod schüttelt dem Jungen noch ein letztes Mal die Hand, dann verschwindet er, so schnell und unscheinbar, wie er erschienen ist.


----------



## Nevýn (11. Oktober 2007)

Klasse geschrieben, hab gut gelacht als ich das gelesen hab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erinnert mich ein bischen an die Terry Pratchet-Geschichten, da gibt´s auch einen Tod der die Leute persönlich abholt und die dann auch ab und an mit ihm diskutieren wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wann gibt es mehr???    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badomen (11. Oktober 2007)

gefällt mir auch ganz gut würde mich über eine Fortsetzung freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (13. Oktober 2007)

*Himmel 
*
»Na, wie geht´s denn so?« 
Der Junge wacht auf. Noch völlig übermüdet blinzelt er den bleichen Schädel an, der ein wenig über seinem Gesicht schwebt. »Ich habe geschlafen...« 
»Das stört mich doch nicht.« Der Totenkopf verzieht sich zu einem breiten, schelmischen Grinsen. Dem Jungen hingegen ist gar nicht nach Lachen zumute. Er blickt kurz auf seinen Wecker. »Es ist zwei Uhr früh. Was soll der Mist? Hast du nichts besseres zu tun?« 
»Nö. Meine Aushilfe ist wieder dran.« 
»Wie schön für dich.« Der Angesprochene gähnt ausgiebig, dann steigt er nur in einer kurzen Hose begleitet aus dem Bett. »Und wieso kommst du dann ausgerechnet zu mir?« 
»Wolltest du nicht mal Gott sehen?« 
Der Junge bleibt abrupt stehen, wendet sich jedoch nicht der schwarzen Gestalt zu. »Schon möglich.« 
»Nun, er wäre bereit, dich zu empfangen.« 
Der Junge wirbelt herum. »Echt jetzt?« 
»Na, glaubst du, ich lüge?« 
»Woher soll ich das denn wissen? Wer kennt den Tod schon persönlich?« 
»Du.« 
»Aber nicht gerade lange.« 
»Zwei Monate sind lange genug, findest du nicht?« 
»Ja, schon gut... also, ich kann jetzt mit Gott reden? Und wie komme ich zu ihm?« 
»Och, das geht schnell...« Die knöcherne Hand schnippt einmal mit den Fingern, dann verschwimmt alles um den Jungen herum in einem gewaltigen Strudel von Farben. Im nächsten Moment steht er plötzlich vor einem riesigen, goldenen Tor. Als er nach unten schaut, stellt er mit Erschrecken fest, dass er die Welt erblickt, die grüne und blaue Kugel, die sich langsam dreht. Mit einem leisen Knall erscheint der Tod neben ihm. »Na, ist das nicht mal ein Ausblick?« 
»Ja, toll... ich hätte fast einen Herzschlag bekommen.« 
»Sorry, vielleicht hätte ich dich warnen sollen, aber dann hätte ich mir selbst den Spaß genommen.« 
»Na, vielen Dank.« Der Junge blickt säuerlich auf. Vor dem Tor steht eine weiße Gestalt. »Wer ist das?« 
»Petrus. Säuft sich wahrscheinlich wieder zu.« 
»Petrus säuft?!« 
»Wie ein Fass. Der Gute hat mit Alkoholproblemen zu kämpfen. Ich kann es ihm nicht verübeln, er muss ja die ganzen Jahrtausende nur hier herumstehen und darf sich nicht mal einen Fernseher anschaffen...« 
»PC?« 
»Nope.« 
»MP3-Player?« 
»Ich habe doch gesagt, dass er nix haben darf! Deswegen lässt er sich immer ´nen Krug Wein runterschicken, sobald der letzte leer ist. Und immer so weiter.« 
»Bemerkt Gott das denn nicht?« 
»Komm einfach mit, dann wirst du schon sehen, warum er nichts unternimmt...« 
Die Beiden gehen auf das Tor zu, es öffnet sich quietschend und Petrus winkt ihnen überschwänglich zu. »Ssssssssssalute! N... n... nnnna, wie jeht´s´n soooo?« 
»Hallo, Petrus. Hast du mal ´nen Schluck für mich übrig?« 
»Aaaaber imme´ doch!« Das schwankende, dicke Kerlchen mit winzig kleinen Flügeln am Rücken reicht dem Tod den Krug. Die schwarze Gestalt nimmt einige Schlücke, dann gibt sie das tönerne Gefäß wieder zurück. »Danke, wir gehen dann mal zu Gott.« 
»Jawollja! Ein... n... n Hoooch auf´n Gott!« Petrus fängt an zu Kichern und hört nicht mehr auf. Der Junge hört das Gelächter auch dann noch, als sie schon ein ganzes Stückchen gegangen sind. 
»Meine Fresse, den hat es aber ganz schön erwischt...« 
»Er lebt ja schon seit fast 3000 Jahren mit dem Alk-Problem...« 
»Habt ihr denn noch gar nicht versucht, ihm das Saufen auszutreiben?« 
»Das ist nicht mein Bier. Dafür ist Gott zuständig. Ich passe auf, dass in der Hölle nichts los ist.« 
»Was soll da denn schon Großartiges los sein?« 
»Hähä... du kennst die Hölle schlecht.« Ein breites Grinsen ziert den Schädel, dann wendet er sich wieder nach vorne. »Bald sind wir da.«
Die beiden stapfen über die Wolken hinweg. Der Junge erblickt hier und dort einige Gebäude, die nur aus Watte zu bestehen scheinen. Dann zupft ihn sein Kumpane am Ärmel. 
»Schau mal da drüben.« 
Der Junge folgt dem Arm, der sich nach rechts ausstreckt. Ein riesiges Golfgebiet erstreckt sich dort. 
»Da ist ja keiner...« 
»Liegt nur daran, dass das halbe Himmelreich ein Golfplatz ist. Die ganzen wohltätigen Millionäre haben hier mehr als genug zu tun...« 
»Schon klar. Was ist denn jetzt mit Gott? Kann ich ihn endlich mal sehen oder was?« 
»Ja, ja, nur keine Hektik.« 
Mit einem Mal steht ein imposanter Palast vor dem Jungen. Staunend blickt er zur Spitze, die er jedoch nicht einmal sehen kann. 
»Meine Fresse...« 
Mit einem leisen Knall erscheint ein winzig kleiner Engel neben dem Jungen. 
»Keine Ausdrücke! Erste Verwarnung!« 
So schnell, wie das kleine Ding erschienen war, ist es wieder verschwunden. Der Junge schaut noch einen Moment verdutzt, dann lacht er lauthals. 
»LOL, das ist ja wie auf meiner Gildenhomepage!« 
»Auf bitte was?« 
»Ach, nichts. Wie viele Verwarnungen darf ich kassieren?« 
Der Tod grinst. »Da du ja Gottes Liebling bist, bezweifle ich, dass man dich überhaupt raus schmeißen wird.« 
»Ach so... na gut. Können wir jetzt eintreten?« 
»Bist du blind? Das Tor ist doch zu!« 
Der Junge schaut noch einmal zu dem Gebäude. Tatsächlich ist das riesige Tor geschlossen. 
»Hm...« 
»Was 'hm'?« 
»Das Zeugs ist doch nur Wolke, oder?« 
»Ja, schon!« 
Der Junge grinst breit, dann geht er einfach los und rennt durch das Tor hindurch. Zuerst sieht er nichts als weiß um sich herum, dann tritt er in eine gewaltige Halle. Überall lagern Engel, die sich angeregt unterhalten. Doch all die Gespräche verstummen abrupt, als sie ihn sehen. 
Der Tod folgt dem Jungen und klopft ihm anerkennend auf die Schulter. »Wirklich schlau. Wäre selbst wohl nicht so schnell darauf gekommen.« 
»Sag mal, sind das alles Frauen?« Ein wenig zweifelnd blickt der Junge herum. Die ersten der Engel fangen bereits an, leise zu kichern und ihm zuzuwinken. Der Junge lächelt unsicher. 
»Ja. Ja, ich denke schon. Warum?« 
»Gegenfrage: warum starren die mich alle so an???« 
Der Tod schaut sich ebenfalls um, dann verschwindet das Grinsen langsam von seinem Gesicht. »Oh scheisse...« 
Plopp. »Erste Verwarnung!« 
»Schnauze da!« 
»Verdammt, wieso schauen die mich alle so an???« 
»Zweite Verwarnung!« 
»Schnauze! 
»Red nicht, lauf!!!« Der Tod packt den Jungen am Kragen und rennt auf das Tor zu. Mit schreckgeweiteten Augen beobachtet der Junge, wie alle Engel auf einmal aufspringen und auf ihn zugeflogen kommen. Ein entsetzter Schrei entringt sich seiner Kehle. Die ersten Hände strecken sich nach ihm aus... 
Eine weiße Schicht umgibt den Jungen, dann fällt er auf die Wolke und bleibt starr darauf liegen. Der Tod liegt gleich neben ihm und atmet schwer. 
Schließlich findet der Junge seine Stimme wieder. »Verdammte Kacke, was war das denn??« 
Plopp. »Dritte -« 
Ein Schlag auf den Schädel des kleinen Engels hindert ihn daran, den Satz zu beenden, sondern lässt ihn bewusstlos auf die Wolkendecke klatschen. Der Tod grinst wieder breit, so wie er es praktisch immer tut. 
»Du willst wissen, was da drin los war?« 
»Was hast du erwartet?? Ich würde schon gerne den Grund wissen, warum mich ein Haufen weiblicher Engel umbringen will!« 
»1.: Es gibt nur weibliche Engel. Mit einiger weniger Ausnahmen, wie zum Beispiel Petrus und die engsten Vertrauten von Gott. Er verlässt sich nicht so gerne auf Frauen, die reden ihm zu viel.« 
»Kenn ich...« 
»2.: Gott hat ein Flirt-Verbot verabschiedet.« 
»Was??« Der Junge lacht noch lauter als vorher. »Flirt-Verbot? Meine Güte, die armen...« Das Lachen bleibt ihm im Halse stecken. »Moment mal... Flirt-Verbot? Für die Frauen, die hier leben?« 
»Exakt.« 
»Du meinst...« 
»Na, arbeitet es in deinem Oberstübchen?« 
»Du meinst nicht wirklich...« 
»Doch, genau das meine ich.« 
»Die wollen allesamt was von mir?!« 
»Sieht ganz danach aus.« 
»Ähm...« Der Junge kratzt sich ein wenig verlegen am Kopf. »Frage: wie soll ich an denen alle vorbeikommen?« 
»Och, das ist nicht mein Problem.« Der Tod lacht finster und dunkel, aber eindeutig schadenfroh auf. 
»Vielen Dank.« Beleidigt schaut der Junge um sich. »Gott ist da drinnen?« 
»Ja.« 
»Die Treppe rauf, die natürlich genau hinter diesen ganzen Engeln war?« 
»Ja.« 
»Scheisse...« 
Ein leises Röcheln ertönt. »Dritte Verwarnung...« 
»Schnauze.« 
»Willst du denn gar nicht?« 
»Was will ich nicht?« 
»Na, du weißt schon.« 
»NEIN!« 
»Ja, ja, schon gut!« Der Tod grinst so breit, wie es der Junge noch nie gesehen hat. »Jedenfalls wird es jetzt ganz schön schwer für dich, zu Gott zu kommen.« 
»Hätte ich nicht gedacht...« Der Junge lächelt leicht. »Aber ein paar von denen waren echt süß.« 
»Und deine Freundin hat dich verlassen! Einen geeigneteren Zeitpunkt gibt es doch gar nicht!« 
»Ich will Liebe, keinen One-Night-Stand oder so ´nen Mist.« 
»Wirklich?« Der Tod schaut ihn ein wenig zweifelnd an. »Bist so ziemlich der Erste, den ich das sagen höre...« 
»Mir egal. Ich bin nicht auf Sex aus.« 
»Vielleicht findest du hier ja deine wahre Liebe.« 
»Ja, klar. Soll ich etwa draufgehen, damit ich hier meine 'wahre Liebe' finde?« 
»Das ist nicht nötig. Du könntest ja Gott fragen, ob er dir besagten Engel als persönlichen Schutzengel einstellt.« 
Der Junge schaut auf. »So was gibt´s auch?« 
»Klar. Das interessiert dich, was?« 
»Hm...« Die Miene des Jungen hellt sich auf. »Klar, warum nicht?«
»Dann geh rein und hol dir eine.« 
Die Freude des Jungen war wie weg geflogen. »Da rein? Zu diesen Verrückten? Wer bin ich denn?!« 
»Ein Mensch, und ein verdammt anständiger dazu.« 
»Vierte Verwarnung. Beehren Sie uns bald wieder.« 
Die linke Augenhöhle des Todes scheint sich zu verkleinern. Hätte er eine Augenbraue gehabt, so wäre diese wohl nun auf den Kopf gewandert. »Hm... wir sehen uns.« 
Eine riesige Hand erscheint direkt hinter der Kapuzengestalt und schnipst diese einfach weg. Der Tod heult auf. Zwischen dem Gejaule kann man noch leise einige Wortfetzen verstehen, wie etwa: »Fliegen! Was´n Spaß!« Dann hat er bereits das goldene Tor überwunden und verschwindet in der Wolkendecke. 
Der kleine Engel richtet sich ächzend auf. »Mir tut noch alles weh...« 
»Sag mal, wieso bist du ein Mann?« 
»Verzeihung?« 
»Wieso bist du ein Mann? Der Tod hat mir gerade gesagt, fast alle Engel seien Frauen, es existieren nur einige wenige Ausnahmen. Warum also bist du ein Mann?« 
Das kleine Kerlchen grinste breit. »Frauen sind nicht für diesen Job geschaffen. Wir hatten hier mal einen, der war ein Bösewicht, wie er im Buche steht. Dummerweise auch noch mit überirdischer Schönheit gesegnet. Der Engel, der ihn eigentlich hätte herauswerfen sollen, unterhielt sich lieber mit ihm und brachte ihn sogar in den Garten von Eden, wo der Kerl sofort einen Apfel vom Baum der Erkenntnis von Gut und Böse mopste und abhaute. Seitdem mache ich den Job. Aber ziemlich aufreibende Arbeit, jedenfalls, wenn man dem Tod begegnet...« 
»Glaub ich gerne. Hast du eine Idee, wie ich durch den Raum da kommen soll?« Der Junge deutet auf das Tor. »Da drinnen lagern lauter Engel und stürzen sich auf mich, sobald sie mich nur sehen...« 
»Ach?« Das kleine Kerlchen flattert zögerlich mit den Flügeln, dann fasst es Mut und erhebt sich in die Luft, um auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Jungen zu schweben. Misstrauisch schaut es ihn an. »Was machst du eigentlich hier? Ein Mensch! Kein Wunder, dass die ganzen Weiber wieder durchdrehen...« 
»Seit wann sind Frauen überhaupt so auf Flirts aus?! Sind doch sonst immer die Männer!« 
»Wenn du als Frau den ganzen Tag hier sitzen und irgendeinen Chorus singen musst, wird dir das alles irgendwann auch mal langweilig und du sehnst dich nach einer Abwechslung. Klar soweit?« 
»Ähm... okay. Also, kannst du mir sagen, wie ich da durchkommen soll?« 
Der Engel grinst breit und streckt dem Jungen sein Händchen entgegen. »Ich heiße Rufus.« 
Ein wenig verwirrt packt der Junge die Hand. Kaum dass er sie berührt, verschwimmt die gesamte Welt um ihn herum, ihm wird schwindlig, übel. Der Junge glaubt, sich gleich übergeben zu müssen, versucht, seine Hand auf den Mund zu pressen, doch es geht nicht, der Sog vom Wirbel ist zu stark, er kann sich nicht rühren, keine Sehne bewegen. 
Genauso schnell, wie der Spuk kam, war er wieder gegangen. Der Junge liegt auf den Wolken und schaut sich nun komplett verwirrt um. Das kleine Engelchen flattert noch immer vor ihm herum. Aufgebracht steht der Junge auf. »Was sollte denn das?!« 
»Reg dich nicht auf. Ich habe dich getarnt.« 
»Getarnt?« Der Junge schaut an sich hinab. Sein Schlafanzug ist schwer zu übersehen, zumal er schwarz und aus einer kurzen Hose besteht, oben ohne. Die Beine sind noch genauso lang wie vorher. »Willst du mich verarschen oder so?« 
»Mann! Du kannst das nicht erkennen, aber die Engel werden dich als mich sehen.« 
»Wirklich?« Lächelnd schaut der Junge auf. »Danke!« 
»Nichts zu danken. Man sieht sich!« Rufus klatscht einmal mit den Händen ineinander. Ein lauter Knall ertönt, dann ist er verschwunden. Noch immer grinsend geht der Junge auf das Tor zu und durchschreitet es. 
Kaum schauen seine Hände aus den Wolken hindurch, als auch schon jemand nach ihnen greift und ihn vollends hereinzieht. Erschrocken purzelt der Junge in den riesigen Saal. Die vielen Engel sitzen alle um ihn herum und lächelten ihn breit an. Verwirrt blickte der Junge um sich. »Hey, was soll das?« 
Eine von ihnen, mit tiefen, blauen Augen und braunem, lockigen Haar rutscht ein Stückchen zu ihm hin. Sie sieht nicht älter als 16 oder 17 Jahren aus. »Es kommt nicht oft vor, dass ein Mensch uns besucht! Dürfen wir uns denn nicht freuen?« 
Der Junge schaut sich verlegen um. »Ihr könnt mich also als Mensch erkennen?« 
»Natürlich!« 
»Kennt zufällig einer von euch Rufus?« 
Die Engel schauen sich an, dann brechen sie allesamt in schallendes Gelächter aus. Nur jene, die ihn bereits angesprochen hat, grinst schadenfroh. Der Junge fährt sich ein wenig verzweifelt über das Gesicht. »Wieso lacht ihr denn jetzt?!« 
Sie kommt noch ein wenig näher. »Och, ich hatte meine Gestalt gewechselt. Du sprachst mit mir.« 
»Mit dir?« Der Junge rutscht vorsorglich ein Stück von ihr weg, doch dadurch kommt er nur einem anderen Engel näher. Sie haben ihn bereits umkreist, jede lächelt ihn wohlwollend an. »Das ist gar nicht fair. Was, wenn Gott das erfährt?« 
»Gott hat zuviel zu tun. Ich bin seine Assistentin.« 
»Was macht er gerade?« 
»Golf spielen. Er hat den Tod, gleich nachdem er hinausgeworfen worden war, wieder hergeholt und zu einer Versöhnungsrunde eingeladen.« 
»Aha...« 
Sie streckt ihre Hand nach ihm aus und berührt sanft seine Brust. Der Junge stößt sie augenblicklich fort. »Finger weg!« 
Sie kichert leise. »Oh, da will wohl einer nicht angefasst werden?« 
»Exakt! Und ich will nichts mit euch zu tun haben, kapiert?!« 
Das vermeintliche Engelchen lächelte leicht. »Wirklich nicht?« Der Kreis zieht sich enger zusammen, der Junge sieht verzweifelt zu, wie ihm absolut jede Fluchtmöglichkeit vereitelt wird. »Lasst mich in Ruhe!« Panik schwingt in seiner Stimme mit, seine Augen sind weit aufgerissen. 
Das Mädchen grinst breit. »Mädels, ich glaube, er hat genug.« 
Die restlichen Engel lachen noch einmal laut, dann flattern sie einfach fort. Verwirrt schaut der Junge ihnen nach, bevor er sich wieder dem zurückbleibenden Engel zuwendet. »Was soll das jetzt wieder heißen?« 
»Dass das alles nur Spaß war.« Sie zwinkerte ihm verschmitzt zu. »Ein kleiner Scherz.« 
Der Junge schaut wütend zurück. »Scherz? Ein richtig beschiss... ein richtig dummer Scherz!« 
Sie lacht nur hell. »Es tut mir Leid, aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen. Wir werden wirklich nicht oft besucht, und wenn schon mal jemand da ist, dürfen wir uns doch einen Spaß erlauben, oder?« 
»Ja... ja, schon gut.« Die Wut, die sich gerade angestaut hatte, baut sich im Jungen langsam wieder ab. »Kann ich jetzt zu Gott?« 
»Der ist nach wie vor bei seinem Golfspiel. Ich kann dich hinbringen, wenn du willst.« 
»Nein... nein, ich mag kein Golf.« 
Sie grinst ihn breit an. »Ich auch nicht.« 
Sie lächeln sich gegenseitig zu, dann fängt sie wieder leise an zu kichern. Er schaut sie verwundert an. »Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder?« 
»Du hättest dein Gesicht sehen sollen, als ich dich berührt habe!« 
»Ähm...« Ein wenig beschämt blickt der Junge zu Boden. »Ich hätte dich nicht so anfahren dürfen. Tut mir Leid.« 
Sie rutscht wieder ein Stückchen zu ihm hin. Diesmal bleibt er sitzen. »Braucht dir nicht Leid zu tun. Wäre mir wahrscheinlich genauso gegangen.« 
»Wirklich?« Er lächelt traurig. »Es ist nur... es ist alles so neu. Ich war noch nie im Himmel, ich kenne den Tod, ein Mädchen berührt mich...« 
»Was ist denn am letzteren so besonders?« 
»Nur, dass es noch nie ein Mädchen getan hat.« 
»Noch nie?« Sie kippt ihren Kopf ein wenig zur Seite und schaut ihn schräg an. »Verstehe ich nicht...« 
»Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?« 
»Na ja, du bist doch ganz hübsch.« 
Der Junge lacht leise. »Da bist du wohl die Einzige, die so denkt...« 
Sie grinst breit. »Mein Name ist Eluvîn. Und deiner?« 
»Was viel einfacheres. Sandji.« 
»Sandji? Noch nie gehört...« 
Jetzt grinst der Junge breit. »Ist auch nur mein Künstlername. Heiße eigentlich anders.« 
»Und wie heißt du anders?« 
»Philip Winfried Weisel.« 
Sie lacht laut auf. »Ich glaube, ich nenne dich lieber Sandji.« 
Er lächelt schief. »Ist mir auch lieber.« 
Das Mädchen rutscht noch ein wenig näher an seine Seite heran. Sie berührt ihn jetzt schon fast. »Hast du denn da unten schon eine Freundin?« 
»Nein. Habe noch nicht die Richtige gefunden.« 
»Wirklich nicht?« 
»Nein. Wobei... vielleicht doch.« 
»Ah ja?« Der Engel lässt ein wenig trübselig den Kopf hängen. Der Junge hebt lächelnd ihr Kinn an und blickt ihr tief in die Augen. »Ich glaube, ich habe gefunden, wonach ich so lange gesucht habe. An einem Ort, an dem ich es schon immer vermutete.« 
Sie lächelt breit, ihre Augen drücken grenzenlose Freude aus. Sie beugt sich ein wenig zu ihm hin, ihr Mund nähert sich dem seinen, sie schließen beide gleichzeitig die Augen... 
Ein lauter Knall ertönt. »Wir müssen los!« 
Der Junge und das Mädchen schrecken auf. Hinter ihnen steht der Tod, welcher den Jungen anschaut. »Schnell!« 
Der Junge sieht perplex zurück. »Was ist los?« 
»Keine Zeit für Erklärungen!« Der Kapuzenmann packt den Jungen an der Hand und reißt ihn förmlich in die Höhe. »Halt dich fest!« 
Wieder erscheint der Wirbel, saugt alles in sich auf. Der Junge sieht, wie der Engel langsam verschwimmt, wie sie lächelt und ihm hinterher winkt. Doch ihre Augen können nicht über die Trauer, die sie verspürt, hinwegtäuschen. Ihr Gesicht brennt sich in das Gedächtnis des Jungen. 
Mit einem Mal steht er in seinem Zimmer. Der Tod ist verschwunden, ebenso wie der Himmel. 
Ein leises Piepen ertönt. Der Wecker neben dem Bett klingelt immer lauter. Der Junge rührt sich nicht. 
Die Tür geht auf. Sein älterer Bruder steckt den Kopf herein. »Hey, du Backe! Wie hast´n gepennt?« 
Der Junge dreht sich um. Ein trauriges Lächeln ziert sein Antlitz. »Ich hatte einen wunderschönen Traum.«


----------



## Al Fifino (24. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, das es ein wenig länger gedauert hat, aber ich musste noch hier und da einige Stellen überarbeiten.
Jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Lesen!

________________________________________________________


*Streit und Versöhnung *

Ein leises Schnüffeln ertönt. 
Der Junge wacht auf und kratzt sich am Ohr. Seine Hand streift etwas Weiches, Flauschiges. Ein wenig verärgert dreht er seinen Kopf nach links. 
Neben ihm sitzt ein Hamster und schaut ihn aus schwarzen Knopfaugen an, nachdem er aufgehört hat, das Ohr anzuknabbern. 
Seufzend packt der Junge das kleine Tierchen und setzt es wieder auf den Boden. »Sag mal, Moe, wie oft soll ich dir noch sagen, dass du nicht auf das Bett krabbeln darfst? Da oben ist es vielleicht ein wenig wärmer, aber ich habe keine Lust, eine angefressene Matratze auswechseln zu dürfen.« 
»Macht er wieder Ärger?« 
Der Junge grinst breit und wendet sich der Gestalt zu. Sein Lächeln verwandelt sich jedoch schnell in unverhohlenes Staunen. »Meine Fresse!« 
»Was denn?!« Ein Unbekannter steht vor ihm, bekleidet mit einer kurzen, schwarzen Hose. Der Junge blickt in das Gesicht eines älteren Mannes von vielleicht 50 Jahren. Lange, gräuliche Haare fallen bis zu den Schultern und auf das T-Shirt, auf dem breit 'Urlaub 4tw' steht. Ein grau-weißer Vollbart ziert den Mund. 
Der Junge kratzt sich am Kopf. »Ähm... ist nur so, dass ich dich... wer bist du überhaupt?« 
»Sag mal, erkennst du mich nicht?!« 
»Tod??« 
»Nein, Jesus, weißt du?! Natürlich bin ich´s!« 
»Äh...« Der Junge schaut ihn skeptisch an. »Wen will ich gerne als Freundin?« 
»Einen kleinen, süßen Engel. Nebenbei Sekretärin von Gott. Und genau die richtige Figur.« 
»Mein Gott, du bist es wirklich!« 
»Sprich nicht von Gott, der ist gerade sauer auf mich.« 
»Echt?« Der Junge lacht laut. »Wieso das denn?« 
»Deswegen!« Der Tod zeigt auf den Schriftzug seines Hemdes. »Ich habe Urlaub verlangt. Da ist er halb ausgerastet. Hat gemeint, ich könnte mir doch auch gleich noch ´nen neuen Look zulegen.« 
»Das hast du natürlich auch sofort getan.« 
»Na, hör mal! So eine Gelegenheit kommt nie wieder!« 
»Ja, schon gut. Was willst du denn jetzt hier?« 
»Schutz suchen und dich mitnehmen, damit du ihn wieder beruhigen kannst.« 
»Ich soll Gott beruhigen?« Der Junge schaut den Mann an, als sei dieser übergeschnappt. »Wozu gibt´s denn Jesus?!« 
»Der hat keine Zeit. Wandert gerade als Bettler durch London und versucht, ´n paar Kröten einzusammeln. Vor allem von den dicken Fabrikbossen, damit die hinterher noch in den Himmel kommen können, von wegen guter Tat und so weiter...« 
»Aber ausgerechnet ich?!« 
»Du hast die beste Connection zu ihm!« 
»Oh, na klar.« 
»Du warst bereit, in den Tod zu gehen.« 
»Und da bin ich wohl der Einzige oder was?!« 
»Ja.« 
Der Junge schaut ihn noch skeptischer als vorher an. »Wirklich?« 
Der Tod seufzt laut. »Wenn´s ich dir doch sage...« 
»Gib mir erst mal ´n Bier. Und dann mach die Shisha an. Ich muss überlegen.« 
»Es ist ein Uhr nachts. Alkohol um diese Zeit?« 
»Stört´s dich etwa?« 
»Ja, ja, schon gut.« Der Mann bewegt sich auf die Wasserpfeife zu, als plötzlich ein gequältes Quietschen ertönt. Hastig hebt der Tod seinen Fuß hoch und entlässt den Hamster. »Sorry, Kumpel. Musst selbst ein wenig mehr aufpassen.« Lächelnd schnappt er sich das Gerät und eine Flasche Bier, die gleich daneben steht, um zum Jungen zurückzukehren. Dieser hat sich bereits eine Jeans angezogen und sein weißes T-Shirt übergeworfen. Während der Tod die Shisha herrichtet, öffnet der Junge die Flasche mit den Zähnen und nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck. »Verdammt, wieso gibt´s eigentlich kein Cola-Weizen in Flaschen? Schmeckt um einiges besser...« 
Der Tod schnippt einmal mit dem Finger. Die Kohle entflammt wie von Zauberhand. »Bitte sehr, der Herr.« 
Nach dem nächsten Schluck lächelt der Junge breit. »Vielen Dank, der Herr.« 
»Die Shisha ist auch fertig.« 
»Her mit dem Schlauch!« Der Junge krallt sich das begehrte Objekt und nimmt einen tiefen Zug. Die Kohle leuchtet auf und erhellt den Raum ein wenig. Rauch steigt aus seinem Mund und der Nase, dann seufzt er leise. »Ich soll Gott also beschwichtigen?« 
»Es reicht schon, wenn du ihn nur von der Palme bringst.« 
»Na klar, nichts leichter als das... Wie oft hatte er denn schon solche Wutausbrüche?« 
»Ein einziges Mal. Damals hat Zeus vorbeigeschaut. Du weißt schon, der Kerl aus Griechenland. Jedenfalls hat der ihm als Scherz mit seinem Dreizack in den Allerwertesten gepiekst. Das Dinge hatte dummerweise ´ne Macke und hat sofort ´nen Blitz entlassen, welcher wiederum den Allerwertesten von Gott in Flammen setzte. Seitdem haben sie kein Wort mehr miteinander gesprochen.«
»Perfekte Aussichten also.« 
»Sieht so aus.« 
Der Junge nimmt noch einen tiefen Zug, dann lacht er leise. Der Tod schaut ihn verwundert an. »Sag mal, worüber kicherst du eigentlich so blöd?« 
»Darüber, wie man nur so blöd sein kann und sich mit Gott anlegt.« 
»Pah, du hast doch keine Ahnung. Ich habe das schon ein paar Mal gemacht und fast immer gewonnen. So wie jetzt.« 
»Du bist höchstens bald einen Job los.« 
»Nee! Den habe ich vom Teufel gestellt bekommen, da hat Gott gar nichts zu sagen.« 
»Auch gut. Irgendeine Idee, wie wir ihn wieder besänftigen können?« 
»Keine.« 
»Keine?« 
»Keine.« 
»Überhaupt nichts?« 
»Wie oft soll ich dir denn noch sagen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich machen soll?!« 
»Wie wäre es mit was Süßem?« 
»Wie bitte?« 
»Du sollst ihm was Süßes schenken. Irgendwas zum Knabbern. Gott bekommt doch garantiert auch ab und an mal Hunger da oben.« 
»Na klar! Das ist es! Er futtert Pralinen für sein Leben gern! Dass ich nicht selbst darauf gekommen bin...« 
»Tja, ich halt wieder.« Der Junge schaut die Gestalt neugierig an. »Was für Zeugs futtert er denn gern?« 
»Ach, der frisst alles, solange es sich nur um Schokolade handelt.« 
»_Ganz genau._« 
Das Gesicht des Todes drückt tiefstes Entsetzen aus, im Gegensatz zum Jungen, der breit grinst. »Hey, Gott! Wie geht´s denn so?« 
»_Kann nicht klagen. Die Sterberate geht gerade ein wenig zurück. Liegt wohl daran, dass es im Irak ein wenig ruhiger zugeht._« 
»Die Iraker kommen zu dir in den Himmel? Haben die denn keinen Eigenen?« 
»_Hatten sie mal. Aber irgend so ein Bekloppter hatte noch eine Dynamitstange dabei, und von Kontrollen halten die da drüben nichts. Wir haben ein Auffanglager eingerichtet._« 
»Sag mal, von wo sprichst du eigentlich?« 
»_Bist du blind?_« 
Der Hamster kommt angewatschelt und schaut den Jungen erwartungsvoll an, welcher nur laut lacht. Der Tod wird noch bleicher, als er ohnehin schon ist. »Bin ich auf dich getreten, Gott?« 
»_Ja. Hat meinem Rücken nicht eben gut getan._« 
»Du weißt ja, dass es ein Versehen war, oder?« 
»_Nein, es war volle Absicht._« 
»Gott!« 
»_Natürlich weiß ich, dass es keine Absicht war! Beweg dich lieber und bring mir ein paar Tafeln Schokolade. Ich habe Hunger._« 
»Moment.« Der Junge steht auf und geht zu seinem Schreibtisch herüber, öffnet eine Schublade und zieht eine kleine Schachtel voll Pralinés hervor. Der Hamster quiekt aufgeregt. »_Her damit!_« 
»Wohl bekomm´s.« Der Junge stellt das Süße vor den Hamster, welcher sofort in die Schachtel abtaucht. Währenddessen spricht Gott weiter, wenn nun auch um einiges unverständlicher. »_Tod, if glaube, if ferfei dir. Will mal nif fo fein._« 
»Danke, Gott.« 
»_Kriegft auf Urlaub._« 
»Darf ich überall hin, wo ich will?« 
»_Folange du nift in deinem Mantel herumrennft, ja._« 
»Vielen Dank.« 
Der Hamster schaut über den Rand der Schachtel. »_Ah, das war gut. Ich gehe dann mal wieder. Habe noch ein wenig zu erledigen. Für die Formalitäten werde ich jemanden schicken._« 
»Muss das sein?« Der Junge gähnt ausgiebig. »Ich meine, ich muss morgen noch in die Schule...« 
Der Tod stößt ihn leicht an. Leise wispert er: »Er schickt seine Stellvertreterin!« 
»Oh! Oh... äh... macht nichts! Gar nichts! Formalitäten müssen schließlich erledigt werden!« 
»_Allerdings..._« Gottes Stimme klingt ein wenig zweifelnd. »_Egal. Ich muss los. Man sieht sich._« 
»In diesem oder im nächsten Leben.« Der Junge winkt dem Hamster einmal zu, dann zischt es leise und weißer Nebel steigt aus den kleinen Ohren des Tierchens, um gleich darauf zu verschwinden. Sofort krabbelt der Hamster wieder herum wie eh und je, wobei er sich nach wie vor an der Schokolade gütlich tut. 
Der Tod reicht dem Jungen die Hand. »Du hast was gut bei mir!« 
»Yeah, whatever, Dick.« 
»Gleichfalls.« 
»Wann wohl Eluvîn kommt?« 
»Oha! Du kennst schon ihren Namen? Nein, wie putzig!« Der Tod grinst dreckig, während der Junge ihn säuerlich anschaut. »Halt doch dein Maul...« 
»Warum sollte ich? Vielleicht kuschelt sie ja ein wenig mit dir...« Lachend weicht der Mann der Faust aus, die auf ihn zugeflogen kommt. Der Junge schaut ihn wütend an. »Halt´s Maul!« 
»Was denn! Man braucht sich doch seiner Gefühle nicht schämen...« 
Der Junge dreht sich blitzschnell um, schnappt sich die Pistole, die auf dem Tisch liegt, wirbelt erneut herum und drückt ab. Eine erbsengroße Plastikkugel knallt dem Tod gegen den Kopf.
»Aua! Was soll das denn?!« 
Der Junge grinste nur hämisch. »Treffer, versenkt.« 
»Na warte!« Mit einem leisen 'Plopp' erscheint ein kleines Maschinengewehr in den Händen der Gestalt. Der Junge schaut erst völlig überrumpelt, dann wirft er sich zu Boden. Die erste Salve zischt über ihm hinweg und prasselt gegen die Wand. Während der Tod noch mit dem Nachladen beschäftigt ist, schmeißt sich der Junge nach vorne und reißt den Mann zu Boden. Dieser jedoch ist um einiges stärker als der Jugendliche, was sich daran zeigt, dass er nach einem kurzen Gerangel auf dem Rücken des Jungen thront. Er tätschelt kurz den Kopf des Verlierers. »Endlich gibst du mal Ruhe...« 
Der Teenager packt die Hand, zieht sie nach vorne und beisst kräftig in einen der Finger. Der Tod schreit erschrocken und voller Schmerzen auf. Der Junge nimmt die Chance sofort wahr und schafft es tatsächlich, den Mann von sich abzuwerfen. Wütend springt er auf und tut einen drohenden Schritt auf die Gestalt zu. 
»Ähem.« 
Er bleibt wie angewurzelt stehen, dreht sich langsam um. 
Der Engel steht hinter ihm, ein schiefes Lächeln im Gesicht. »Hallo.« 
Dem Jungen sieht man nur allzu gut an, dass er keinen blassen Schimmer hat, was er jetzt tun soll. Seine Augen sind freudig geweitet, doch sein Mund ist fest verschlossen. 
Der Tod nimmt ihm eine Entscheidung ab, indem er den Jungen kräftig auf den Kopf haut. 
»Au!« 
»Den hatte ich noch gut.« 
Der Gepeinigte reibt sich die schmerzende und pochende Stelle. »Du kannst mich mal gern haben... das ist das letzte Mal, dass ich dir helfe.« 
»Von mir aus.« Der Tod geht grinsend auf den Engel zu, der ihn erwartungsvoll anschaut. »Gott hat mich hierher beordert, ich soll den ganzen Papierkram erledi-« 
»Er steht ganz schön auf dich, weißt du das?« 
Das Mädchen schweigt abrupt und schaut erst den Tod, dann den Jungen an, der ebenso verblüfft zurück sieht. Sie wendet sich schließlich an die hagere, nach wie vor grinsende Gestalt. »Pardon?« 
»Na ja, so sehr, dass er gerne... du weißt schon was.« 
Der Engel holt aus, dann verpasst sie ihm eine kräftige Ohrfeige. Der Tod weicht zurück und hält sich die Wange, auf der sich einige Striemen abzeichnen. »Verdammt! Was soll das denn?!« 
Der Junge hingegen lacht nur laut. »Selbst schuld, du Trottel... Kennst dich wohl nicht mit Mädchen aus, was?« 
»Sei ruhig.« Die Stimme des Engels klingt gebieterisch und duldet keine Widerrede. Der Junge verstummt sofort und geht rückwärts zu seinem Bett, um sich darauf zu setzen und die Szene weiter zu verfolgen. Währenddessen tritt das Mädchen noch einen Schritt näher an den Tod heran. »Du weißt, was du zu tun hast. Was machst du noch hier?! Was soll überhaupt dieses hässliche Outfit?! Willst du ´ne Vogelscheuche spielen oder was!« 
»Jetzt bleib mal locker, du Göre! Du hast mir gar nichts zu sagen!« 
»Geh und mach deinen Papierkram! Mir ist die Lust vergangen, deinen Dreck zu erledigen!« 
»Aber du musst -« 
Das Mädchen holt erneut aus. Mit einem ängstlichen Fiepen duckt sich der Tod weg, dann verschwindet er unter Bildung einer Rauchsäule, die hinterher von einem plötzlich im geschlossenen Raum entstehenden Windböe weggetrieben wird. 
Der Engel kommt schwer atmend auf den Jungen zu, der sicherheitshalber kein Wort sagt. Sie lässt sich neben ihm nieder, starrt nur nach vorne. 
Der Junge lugt sie vorsichtig von der Seite an. Als hätte sie darauf gewartet, schaut sie ihm direkt in die Augen und faucht ihn an: »Ist was?!« 
»Nein, nichts.« Sofort wendet sich der Junge von ihr ab, doch sie schaut ihn noch immer an. »Stimmt das, was er gesagt hat?« 
»Nein, natürlich nicht!« Man kann der Stimme die Entrüstung anhören. 
»Du willst also nicht?« 
»Nein!« 
»Und mich mögen tust du also auch nicht?« 
»Nein! Äh, doch!«
»Was jetzt?«  
Der Junge sieht sie verständnislos an. »Was wird das jetzt überhaupt?« 
»Es ist egal. Ich muss ohnehin wieder gehen.« Mit einem kühlen Gesichtsausdruck steht sie auf und geht in die Mitte des Raumes. Der Junge schaut ihr hinterher. 
»Eluvîn...« 
Sie bleibt stehen, dreht sich jedoch nicht um. »Ja?« 
Hätte ihre Stimme die Umgebung beeinflusst, so wäre mit einem Schlag das Zimmer komplett mit Schnee gefüllt gewesen.
»Willst du nicht noch ein wenig bleiben?« Diesmal klingt seine Stimme hoffnungsvoll. 
Er blinzelt kurz. 
Sie ist verschwunden. 
Seine Augen huschen hin und her, finden sie jedoch nirgends. Enttäuscht lässt er sich nach hinten auf die Matratze fallen. Seine Gedanken kreisen um den Engel, der so wunderschön ist wie nichts, das er jemals gesehen hat. 
Wind pfeift leise durch die Ritzen. Sofort springt der Junge auf, schaut sich um. 
Eine hagere Gestalt erscheint mitten im Raum, unter dem Arm einen ganzen Pack Papier und nun nicht mehr in lässiger Klamotte, sondern in einem Anwaltsanzug. 
»Wo ist dieses Kampfweib hin?!« 
Der Junge schaut den Tod hasserfüllt an. Dann erinnert er sich an das MG. Sofort schnappt er es sich, es liegt ja gleich neben ihm, und richtet es auf den Mann. »Verzieh dich, oder ich knall dich gleich ab.« 
»Holla, da ist wohl jemand geladen!« Die Klamotten verschwinden mitsamt dem Papier, und der Tod steht wieder als bleiches Skelett mit Umhang vor ihm. »Versuch doch jetzt mal, mich zu treffen.« 
Der Junge zögert keinen Moment und drückt ab. Ein Hagel von Kugeln rast dem Schädel entgegen, einige verschwinden in den Augenhöhlen. 
»Aaah! Aua! Verdammte ******!!« 
»Treffer, versenkt.«
»Ach, halt doch dein Maul...« 
»Hau du lieber ab!« 
»Was ist denn los?« 
»Was los ist?!« Der Junge schaut ihn an, als sei das Gerippe verrückt geworden. »Du hast gerade meine Liebe verkrault!« 
»Wirklich?« Der Tod kratzt sich kurz am Kinn, dann grinst er breit. »Habe ja ganze Arbeit geleistet.« 
»Ja, hast du wirklich... Sie will sicherlich nie wieder was mit mir zu tun haben. Danke.« 
»Bitte, bitte. Gern geschehen. Immer wieder.« 
»Halt´s Maul.« 
Der Tod lacht leise. »Meine Güte, sie ist ein Engel. Sie wird dich verstehen.« 
»Sie ist nur ein Mädchen.« 
»Ein Mädchen, das zuhau´n kann.« 
»Ein Mädchen, das _Gefühle_ hat. Weißt du überhaupt, was das ist?« 
»Hey, das ist unter der Gürtellinie.« Der Tod schaut den Jungen gekränkt an. »Ich wollte das nicht, aber ich war noch ein wenig geladen von der Auseinandersetzung mit Gott. Tut mir Leid.« 
»Dein Mitleid bringt mir einen feuchten Dreck.« 
»Ich könnte ja zu ihr gehen und -« 
»Halt dich bloß von ihr fern. Du hast schon genug Mist gebaut.« 
»Na gut, dann eben nicht...« 
Eine Träne kullert über die Wange des Jungen. Dem Tod ist inzwischen das Grinsen vergangen. »Sie mag dich. Mindestens genauso viel wie du sie.« 
»Ja, klar. Und jetzt hält sie mich für einen Volltrottel. Dank dir.« 
»Glaube ich nicht.« 
»Und warum nicht?« Der Junge schaut die Gestalt wütend an. Eine weitere Träne rennt zu seinem Kinn und fällt von dort aus in seinen Schoß. 
»Ich habe da so eine Ahnung...« 
»Ich verzichte auf deine Ahnungen.« 
»Aber -« 
»Geh einfach.« 
»Aber -« 
»Geh!« 
Das Skelett zuckt mit den Überresten seiner Schultern. »Bitte, wie du meinst.« Mit einem weiteren, leisen 'Plopp' ist er verschwunden. 
Mit tränenverschmierten Augen schaut der Junge auf seinen Wecker. Halb zwei. Er wischt sich schnell mit dem Armrücken über das Gesicht, dann steht er auf und tritt kräftig gegen den Stuhl, der neben seinem Bett steht. 
»_Was wird das denn, wenn´s fertig ist?_« 
»Schnauze, Gott.« 
Der Hamster schaut ihn beleidigt an. »_Jetzt werd´ mal ruhig hier! Was ist los?_« 
»Eluvîn ist wütend auf mich.« 
»_Nicht nur auf dich. Sie hat mir einen Shishatopf an den Kopf geschmissen, als ich sie fragte, was ihr fehlt._« 
»Shishatopf?« Ein Blick zu seiner Wasserpfeife genügt dem Jungen, um zu wissen, dass etwas nicht an dem Platz ist, wo es eigentlich sein sollte. Er seufzt leise. »Ja, sie glaubt, ich wollte mit ihr schlafen...« 
»_Wolltest du doch auch._« 
»Halt die Schnauze, oder ich mache auch vor meinem Hamster nicht Halt!« 
»_Kann man denn hier nicht mal mehr einen Scherz machen?_« 
»Nein.« 
»_Hm._« 
»Hm.« 
»_Hmm._« 
»Hmmm.« 
»_Hmmmm._« 
»Halt´s Maul.« 
Der Hamster quiekt belustigt. »_Du bist ganz schön doof, weißt du das?_« 
»Und das aus dem Mund Gottes?« 
»_Du hast angefangen._« 
»Ich hab angefangen?« 
»_Hast du._« 
»Ich?« 
»_Ja, du hast angefangen._« 
»Ganz sicher ich?« 
»_Ja! Du!_« 
»Hm. Kein Zweifel möglich?« 
»_Sandji, halt´s Maul._« 
»Du auch, Eluvîn.« 
Der Hamster sagt kein Wort mehr. Stattdessen steht er starr da. Nur einen Augenblick später steht das Mädchen vor dem Jungen. Ihre Flügel spreizen sich weit aus. Sie schaut ihn erstaunt an. »Woher wusstest du, dass ich es bin?« 
»Weil du meinen Künstlernamen kennst. Nur du. Jedenfalls, was die Leute da oben betrifft.« 
»Aha.« 
»Warum bist du zurückgekommen?« Diesmal klingt seine Stimme kalt und abweisend. 
Sie lächelt ihn unsicher an. »Wolltest du es nicht so?« 
»Ja. Vor drei Minuten.« 
»Und jetzt?« 
»Weiß nicht.« 
»Hm.« Sie schaut ihn lange an, er weicht ihrem Blick aus. Schließlich meint sie: »Ich weiß, dass du das vorhin nicht Ernst meintest.« 
»Hm.« 
»Ja.« 
»Schön für dich.« 
»Äh...« Sie blickt ihn ein wenig verzweifelt an. »Hey, das vorhin war nicht böse gemeint.« 
»Hm.« 
»Jaa...« 
»Es hat weh getan.« 
»Was?« 
»Deine Worte.« 
Ihr Lächeln, dass sie nur mit Mühe hatte aufrecht halten können, verschwindet vollkommen. Sie streckt ihre Hand nach ihm aus, doch er weicht zurück. Ihr Arm sinkt wieder. »Es war nicht so gemeint...« 
Sie kann seine Stimme fast nicht verstehen, so leise spricht er. »Es hat mich trotzdem verletzt. Unbedachte Worte können unbedachte Folgen nach sich ziehen.« 
»Dann lass es mich wieder gut machen.« 
»Du willst es wieder gut machen? Dann geh.« 
Sie schaut ihn erschüttert an, dann festigt sich ihre Miene wieder. »Nein.« 
»Nein?« 
»Nein. Ich komme doch nicht den Weg hierher, verwandle mich in deinen Hamster und kaue dir auch noch dein Ohr an, nur damit ich hier eine Abfuhr von dir kassiere!« 
»Mir erging es doch nicht anders.« Er dreht sich vollends um und geht langsam zurück zu seinem Bett. Dort setzt er sich auf die Kante und lässt sein Gesicht in den Händen versinken. 
Der Engel bleibt stehen. Die Flügel sind zusammengefaltet, und sie blickt ihn traurig an. »Es war doch nicht so gemeint...« 
Seine Stimme dringt nur gedämpft hervor. »Geh. Bitte.« 
Einen Moment überlegt sie, dann kommt sie auf ihn zu und setzt sich neben ihm hin. Als sie jedoch ihre Hand auf seine Schulter legen will, rutscht er ein Stück von ihr weg. Seufzend sieht sie ihn an. »Du bist beleidigt, wahrscheinlich auch gedemütigt. Was kann ich machen?« 
»Mich nicht anfassen und verschwinden.« 
»Ich gehe nicht.« 
»Warum nicht?« 
»Einmal, um dich zu necken. Und dann noch, weil ich dich mag.« 
»Wenn du mich wirklich magst, dann geh.« 
»Willst du hier einen auf Schmierenkomödie abziehen oder was?« 
»Ja. Nein. Vielleicht...« 
»Kannst du dich mal entscheiden?« 
»Kannst du nicht einfach gehen?« 
»Nein.« 
»Warum nicht?« 
»Habe ich schon gesagt.« 
»Hm.« 
Sie streckt erneut seine Hand nach ihm aus. »Sandji...« 
»Nein.« 
Ihr Arm senkt sich wieder. Sie schaut ihn kurz an, dann lächelt sie wieder. Ihr Flügel spreizt sich und umhüllt den Jungen. Dieser hält noch immer sein Gesicht bedeckt, doch er tut nichts dagegen. 
So sitzen sie eine Weile nebeneinander. Irgendwann unternimmt sie einen neuen Anlauf. »Es tut mir wirklich Leid.« 
Der Junge erwidert nichts. 
»Hätte ich geahnt, dass es so endet, dann hätte ich mich niemals so aufgeführt. Es war... nur ein Spaß.« 
»Hm.« 
»Ja. Genauso wie damals im Himmel. Weißt du noch?« 
»Mhm.« 
»Schau mich an.« 
»Nope.« 
»Bitte.« 
Keine Reaktion. 
Sie rutscht ein Stückchen an ihn heran. »Gib dir ´nen Ruck.« 
Tatsächlich senken sich seine Hände. Sie blickt in seine rot geränderten Augen, lächelt über seine Locken, die überall auf dem Kopf herum hängen. Nimmt seine Hände, die nass sind. 
Auch er lächelt jetzt. »Deine Flügel sind echt warm.« 
Sie lacht leise. »Danke. Und du bist leicht beleidigt und ein totaler Dickkopf.« 
»Bitte, keine Komplimente.« 
Sie kichert erneut, sieht ihn erfreut an. »Schön, dass wir wieder miteinander reden.« 
»Mir bleibt doch nicht viel anderes übrig, oder?« 
»Stimmt.« Sie rutscht noch näher an ihn heran, kuschelt sich an ihn. Er legt seinen Arm um ihre Schulter, lehnt seinen Kopf an ihren. Sie schnurrt leise und zufrieden wie eine Katze. »So könnte ich eine halbe Ewigkeit sitzen.« 
»Ich sogar eine ganze.« 
Sie kichert wieder. Kuschelt sich noch mehr an ihn. Ihr Flügel ummantelt sie beide. 
Der Junge drückt ihr einen feuchten Kuss auf die Stirn, lächelt sie an. Streicht ihr sanft durch das lange Haar. 
Wind kommt auf. Eine hagere Gestalt steht im Raum und schaut sich verblüfft um. »Das ist nicht London...« 
»Nein, Tod, du bist hier falsch.« 
Er schaut die ineinander Verschlungenen überrascht an. »Oh. Entschuldigung. Mein GPS spinnt wohl ein wenig...« 
»Du brauchst nicht lügen. Schwirr einfach wieder ab.« 
»Aber immer doch, Chef.« Er grinst den Jungen breit an, dann verschmilzt er mit dem Schatten und ist verschwunden.


----------



## Al Fifino (28. Oktober 2007)

Engel 

Vögel zwitschern leise in den Bäumen. Ein leichter Wind weht durch die Blätter, lässt sie rascheln. Zaubert ein prächtiges Farbenmeer herbei. 
Der Junge geht langsam den Weg entlang, der bereits voller Laub liegt. Der Herbst hat Einzug gehalten und kam mit all seiner Pracht. 
Lächelnd schaut er auf seine Füße, die sich durch die Blätter wühlten. Die Sonne scheint warm auf ihn herab. Obwohl es sehr kalt ist, geht der Junge im T-Shirt herum. Es ist weiß, und auf dem Rücken steht: 'Greets from Heaven'. 
Eine ältere Frau kommt ihm entgegen. Sie führt an ihrer Hand ein kleines Kind, ein Mädchen, welches ihn mit großen Augen anschaut. Auch ihre Mutter schaut den Jungen an, doch schüttelt leicht den Kopf. »Was den Leuten nur einfällt, rennen rum, als sei es Sommer...« 
»Mama! Hast du gesehen? Der Junge hatte Flügel!« 
»Du sollst nicht dauernd solchen Quatsch erzählen!« 
Das Mädchen dreht sich um. »Aber schau doch! Er hat -« 
Die Frau wendet ebenfalls genervt. »Luise, noch ein solches Wort und...« Sie schaut auf. 
Der Weg, den sie gekommen war, ist vollkommen leer. Ein wenig beunruhigt schaut sie sich um. »Aber... wo ist denn der Junge hin?« 
Das Mädchen hüpft auf und ab. »Da ist er doch! Da, schau, Mama!« 
Der Junge grinst breit und kommt auf das Mädchen zu. Vor ihr geht er in die Hocke und schaut sie breit lächelnd an. »Na, meine Kleine, wie geht´s dir denn?« 
Sie lacht erfreut. »Ich bin doch nicht klein!« 
Die Frau schaut zu ihrer Tochter hinab. »Was hast du gesagt?« 
»Der Junge hat gesagt, ich sei klein!« 
»Luise, der Junge ist hier nirgends. Hör auf mit deinen blöden Lügereien, oder du bekommst daheim den Kochlöffel zu spüren!« 
»Aber Mama -« 
»Sie kann mich nicht sehen. Und auch nicht hören.« Der Junge lächelt nach wie vor das Kind an. »Sie ist schon zu groß und glaubt nicht mehr an Wesen wie mich.« 
Das Mädchen will gerade etwas sagen, als er ihr schnell den Finger auf den Mund legt. »Nein, du sagst besser nichts, oder deine Mutter wird wütend. Es reicht, wenn du denkst. Ich kann dich auch so verstehen.« 
_»Wirklich?« _
»Natürlich! Oder zweifelst du etwa daran?« Er fährt ihr lachend durch die Haare. Auch das Mädchen grinst breit. _»Was bist du denn?«_ 
»Na, siehst du meine Flügel nicht?« Um sie noch ein wenig hervor zu heben, breitet der Junge seine weißen Schwingen vollkommen aus. 
_»Bist du ein Engel?« _
»Ganz genau.« 
_»Ich dachte immer, Engel seien nur Mädchen!« _
Der Junge lächelt. »Nun, es gibt tatsächlich viele Mädchen oben im Himmel.« Er geht neben ihr her, denn ihre Mutter hat sich bereits wieder in Bewegung gesetzt. 
_»Und was machst du hier?« _
»Ich passe auf dich auf.« 
_»Dann bist du also mein Schutzengel?« _
»Nein. Aber ich kam gerade des Weges und ich habe das ungute Gefühl, dass euch gleich etwas zustößt.« 
_»Was denn?« _
»Bleib stehen. Sofort.« 
Das Mädchen stoppt abrupt. Die Mutter zieht genervt an der Hand des Kindes. »Luise, komm endlich mit, oder -« 
Ein schwerer Ast knallt direkt vor der Frau auf den Boden. Sie schreit erschrocken auf, betrachtet fassungslos das Stück Holz, welches sie ohne weiteres erschlagen hätte. 
Das Mädchen quiekt vergnügt auf. »Der Engel hat es mir gesagt!« 
Verwirrt blickt die Frau das Mädchen an. »Welcher Engel?« 
»Der, der gerade weg geht!« 
Die Augen der Frau folgen dem ausgestreckten Arm des Kindes. 
Auf dem Weg steht wieder der Junge. Seine Hände hat er eingesteckt. Die Mutter erblickt die weißen Schwingen auf seinem Rücken, keucht erstaunt und gleichzeitig entsetzt auf. 
Dann blinzelt sie nur ein einziges Mal. 
Der Junge ist verschwunden. 
Er ist wieder in die andere Ebene eingetaucht. In die Ebene, in der nur wenige Leute ihn sehen können. 
Leute wie der Tod, welcher gerade neben ihm auftaucht. Diesmal hat er wieder seinen Anwaltsanzug an. Lächelnd betrachtet er den Jungen. »Habe schon gehört, was passiert ist.« 
»Hm.« 
»Hoffe, deine Eltern haben es verkraftet.« 
»Na ja. Die Frage ist wohl eher, wie reagiert man am besten darauf, dass der Sohn plötzlich tot im Bett liegt?« 
»Aber sie wissen doch, dass du lebst? Wenigstens in einer anderen Ebene?« 
»Natürlich wissen sie es. Ich komme jeden Morgen zum Frühstück zu ihnen.« Der Junge grinst breit. »Du hättest mal meine Mutter sehen sollen, als sie mich zum ersten Mal gesehen hat, mit den riesigen Flügeln...« 
»Kann´s mir vorstellen.« 
»Mein Bruder hat gedacht, er spinnt. Und meine Schwester ist schreiend davongerannt, als sie mich gesehen hat.« 
»Mhm. Und dein Vater?« 
»Der hat gemeint, ich solle mich verziehen, wer auch immer ich sei. Hat ´n ganz schönes Stück gebraucht, bis er mich erkannt hatte. Nur Mama hat sofort gewusst, wer ich bin.« 
»Was hat sie gemacht?« 
»Hat geweint. Und dann gelacht. Über meine Haare gemeckert.« Verärgert zerstrubbelt der Junge seine Mähne noch ein wenig mehr. »Wenigstens kann sie mir jetzt nicht mehr die Frisur schneiden.« 
»Was war mit deinem Bruder?« 
»Der hat sich auch schnell gefasst. Hat gemeint, dass es absolut genial sei. Ich soll für ihn da oben nach ´ner süßen Freundin Ausschau halten.« 
»Und, schon gemacht?« 
»Ja. Da oben wollte ihn keiner. Aber ich habe per Zufall erfahren, dass es ´n Mädchen gibt, das ihn ganz doll mag. Sie sind jetzt zusammen.« 
»Also ist er auch zufrieden?« 
»Jop. Nur meine Schwester nicht. Die meint dauernd, ich soll im Himmel nach Leuten wie Albert Einstein und den ganzen anderen suchen, damit sie ihr endlich mal verklickern können, wie dies und das funktioniert.« 
»Ist doch eigentlich ganz gut, oder?« 
»Schon. Nur haben besagte Leute keinerlei Lust, ihr zu helfen. Wundert mich übrigens kein bisschen.« 
»Was hat Eluvîn gesagt?« 
»Zuerst war sie sprachlos. Danach hat sie sich irrsinnig gefreut. Können jetzt ja immer zusammen sein. Solange wir wollen.« 
»Hast du schon irgendeinen festen Auftrag bekommen?« 
»Ja. Bin Schutzengel für jeden. Passe eben ein wenig auf, dass nicht so viele draufgeh´n.« 
»Sehr zartfühlend gesagt. Schon irgendwas großartiges gemacht?« 
»Kann man wohl sagen. War im Irak. Habe versucht, so viele Leute wie nur möglich zu retten. Auf beiden Seiten.« Die Schwingen rascheln leise, als sie nach vorne gebeugt werden. Schwarze Flecken sind darauf zu sehen. »Die Kugeln haben zwar nicht weh getan, aber dafür hinterlassen sie ihre Abdrücke.« 
Der Tod schlägt dem Jungen freundschaftlich auf die Schulter. »Jeden Tag eine gute Tat. Aber dass du ein Engel geworden bist... Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass du so etwas tun würdest. Meine Hochachtung.« 
»Jaa. Ich genieße ja haufenweise Sonderrechte. Darf mich sichtbar machen, so oft und so lange ich will. Dadurch wissen meine ganzen Freunde, dass ich noch immer lebe. Wir zocken nach wie vor via Internet ´n paar Games.« 
»Und Gott meckert nicht?« 
Der Junge grinst breit. »Gott ist echt in Ordnung. Ziemlich genialer Kerl. Er hat gemeint, das Einzige, was er wolle, ist, dass Eluvîn ihn endlich mal ein wenig in Ruhe lässt. Und das ginge eben am besten, indem er mich hoch holt. Und damit das klappt, hat er versprochen, mir jeden Wunsch zu erfüllen.« 
Der Tod schaut den Jungen zweifelnd an. »Nur wegen Eluvîn?« 
»Na ja, nicht nur. Er hat gemeint, er braucht dort oben jemanden, der sich mit PC´s auskennt. Er will anfangen, WoW zu zocken. Und da oben gibt es anscheinend keinen, der ihm das richtig erklären kann.« 
»Wirklich? Auf welchem Server?« 
»Glaube, Mal´Ganis.« 
»Perfekt! Da habe ich meinen untoten Schurken!« Der Tod reibt sich breit lächelnd die Hände. »Ich glaube, ich werde einen gewissen Alli ein wenig dauercampen...«
»Yeah, whatever, Dick.« 
»Aber, sag mal.« Der Tod kratzt sich nachdenklich an dem Kinnbärtchen, das ihm gerade gewachsen ist. »Nur wegen so etwas wirst du doch kein Engel.« 
Der Junge geht schweigend weiter. 
»Ich meine, Gott hätte mich fragen können... Da fällt mir ein, Gott hat nicht mal einen Computer...« 
Der Mann schaut den Engel mit zusammengekniffenen Augen an. »Willst du mich veräppeln?« 
»Wenn schon.« 
»Was heißt hier, 'wenn schon'? Was ist los?« 
»Nichts, was dich etwas angehen würde.« 
»Ich kenne dich inzwischen! Was ist los mit dir?« 
»Lass mich doch in Ruhe!« Verärgert schwingt sich der Junge in die Luft, nur um festzustellen, dass der Tod neben ihm herschwebt. »Ich bin dein Freund, schon vergessen?« 
»Ich brauch deine Freundschaft nicht! Lass mich einfach in Ruhe!« 
»Ist was mit Eluvîn? Oh, lass mich raten: Sie hat einen anderen?« 
Die Faust reißt seinen Kopf herum und lässt den Tod unkontrolliert nach unten trudeln, bis er sich wieder gefangen und an Höhe gewonnen hat. »Geht´s dir noch gut?!« 
Der Junge antwortet nicht. Er spricht nur ein Wort, und unter einem hellen Lichtblitz ist er verschwunden.


----------



## ishani-nefarian (30. Oktober 2007)

Finds Klasse!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich sofort in nen word dokument kopiert (keine angst ich werds weder verkaufn noch sonstiges ^^) weil sonst find ich das hier nie wieder... großes kompliment an dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts davon auch teil 2 ?^^ komm schooon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los leute^^ zwingen wir ihn^^ SAMMELT UNTERSCHRIFTEN^^ 
grüße 
Ishani


----------



## Al Fifino (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ishani,

Verkaufen könntest Du es ohnehin nicht mehr. Inzwischen steht die Story in vier oder fünf verschiedenen Foren. Eine Geschichte, die bereits so 'präsent' ist, würde kein Verlag der Welt nehmen. *zwinker*

Danke für den Kommentar. Auch wenn ich das Unterschriftensammeln doch als ein wenig drastisch betrachte... also immer mit der Ruhe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_____________________________________________________

*
Versuchtes Ende *

Der Tod seufzt leise, wärhend er sich mit wehendem Umhang der Wolke nähert. Als er sie erreicht, lässt er sich nieder und blickt hinab auf die Erde. 
Ein winziger grauer Fleck erscheint, verschwindet sogleich wieder. 
_Noch eine Bombe... diese dummen Dschihads werden so gar nichts erreichen. _
»Was suchst du hier?« 
Der Tod lächelt. »Ich schaue nur hinunter. Und du?« 
»Ich komme gerade von unten.« 
Der Mann wendet sich dem Engel zu, welcher neben ihm sitzt. »Was hast du denn da unten getrieben? Bist total schwarz.« 
»War mitten drin.« 
»Wo drin? In ´nem Schornstein?« Er grinst breit. 
»Mitten in dieser Explosion.« 
»Oh... Entschuldige.« 
»Ich habe dich was gefragt.« 
»Ich dich auch.« 
Der Junge starrt nach wie vor nach unten, antwortet nicht. Schließlich unternimmt der Tod einen neuerlichen Anlauf. »Was ist mit dir los? So leise und schweigsam habe ich dich nie erlebt.« 
Keine Reaktion. 
»Geht´s dir gut?« 
Noch immer nichts. Nach wie vor schaut der Junge hinab. 
»Kann ich irgend etwas für dich tun?« 
»Ja. Aufhören, Fragen zu stellen.« 
»Verdammt! Das ist immer deine Antwort, keine Fragen!« Der Tod springt auf. »Dich macht irgend was zu schaffen!« 
»Es ist mein Problem. Nicht deines.« 
»Aber ich will dir helfen!« 
»Ich will deine Hilfe nicht.« 
Einen Moment lang sieht der Tod aus, als wolle er dem Jungen gleich umbringen, doch dann dreht er sich um. »Von mir aus, dann eben nicht.« Er stapft davon, geht direkt auf das nächste Haus zu und verschwindet darin, nur um sich in einem kleinen Raum wieder zu finden. Noch immer aufgebracht lässt er sich auf das weiche Sofa fallen, welches in einer Ecke steht, und brummt vor sich hin. 
»Sandji?« 
»Der kann mich mal.« 
Ein weiterer Engel tritt ein und erblickt eindeutig überrascht den Mann. »Aber... Was machst du denn hier?« 
»Könnte ich dich doch auch fragen.« 
Eluvîn kommt besorgt auf ihn zu. »Sag mal, weißt du, wo Sandji ist? Ich suche ihn schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit...« 
»Wieso das denn?« 
»Ich weiß nicht. Er ist so... seltsam.« Verzweifelt wedelt sie mit ihren Händen herum. »Ich mache mir Sorgen. Verdammt große Sorgen um ihn.« 
»Schau einfach nach einer schwarzen Vogelscheuche, die hier herumwackelt, dann weißt du, dass er es ist.« 
»Ich bin nicht zum Scherzen aufgelegt!« 
»Ich auch nicht!« Der Tod schaut sie genervt an. »Ich habe ihm meine Hilfe angeboten, aber er rückt ja mit Nichts raus!« 
»Weißt du wenigstens, wo er jetzt sein könnte?« 
»Bis vor kurzem saß er noch draußen und hat was geschwafelt von wegen, er sei hochgegangen.« 
»Hochgegangen? Wohin?« 
»Mit einer Bombe.« 
»Oh... Da draußen?« 
»Genau da. Warte -«, er steht auf und eilt ihr hinterher, »Ich komme sicherheitshalber mal mit. Wer weiß, was der Kerl wieder vor hat...« 
»Dann beeil dich!« Eluvîn ist schon durch die Tür verschwunden. Als sie hinaus tritt, entdeckt sie tatsächlich den Jungen, wie er noch immer am Rande der Wolke da sitzt. Behutsam kommt sie auf ihn zu. »Hey...« 
Er reagiert noch immer nicht. Verunsichert nähert sie sich ihm noch mehr. »Wie geht´s dir so?« 
»Beschissen.« 
»Oh... wieso?« 
»Weiß ich selbst nicht.« Sie sieht nur seinen Rücken, doch die Stimme trieft geradezu vor Trauer. »Ich sehe so viel Tod und Elend...« 
»Hast du was gegen Tod oder wie?« Der in Schwarz gekleidete Mann tritt ebenfalls heran. 
»Halt die Schnauze.« 
»Jetzt hör mal zu, mein Freundchen -« 
»_Du_ hörst mir zu!« Der Junge springt auf und dreht sich zu ihnen herum. Sein Gesicht ist rot vor Zorn, ein paar Tränen laufen noch seiner Wange hinab. »Du gehst da runter und schaust mal kurz bei den bereits Verstorbenen vorbei! Du siehst nur ihre Seelen! Verdammt, ich sehe, wie sie _sterben!_« 
Der Tod schweigt betroffen, ebenso wie der Engel, welcher neben ihm steht. 
»Ich gehe da runter und versuche, so viele wie nur möglich von ihnen zu retten. Wozu denn? Glaubst du, die lernen was dazu? Am nächsten Tag rennen sie wieder mit ´ner Knarre in der Hand herum und glauben, sie müssten einen auf Superman machen, um in ihr Paradies zu kommen!« 
Das Mädchen geht noch näher heran. »Ich kenne das -« 
»Du kennst es nicht. Du warst nie da unten, Eluvîn. Du warst nie dabei, wenn einer stirbt und du zusehen musst.« 
Sie beißt sich auf ihre Unterlippe, starrt auf den weißen Untergrund. »Aber das passiert eben. Wir können nichts dagegen unternehmen.« 
»Ich schon.« 
Sie schaut auf. »Was willst du tun?« 
Erst blickt er betreten auf den Boden, dann dreht er sich gemächlich um. Tränen stehen in seinen Augen, doch seine Miene ist überzeugt und fest. 
»Ich sterbe.« 
Erst starrt sie ihn an, dann lächelt Eluvîn verunsichert. »Das geht nicht. Du bist ein Engel.« 
Er macht einen Schritt zurück. 
»Nicht!« Ihre Augen weiten sich vor Entsetzen.
»Warum nicht?« Er schaut sie beinahe neugierig an. »Ich bin doch ein Engel. Was soll schon passieren?« 
»Warum tust du das?« Sie blickt ihn an, völlig entsetzt. »Warum tust du mir das an?« 
Er lächelt gezwungen. »Weil ich das hier nicht mehr tun, das alles da unten nicht mehr sehen will.« 
»Aber ich liebe dich!« 
»Ich dich zwar nicht«, der Tod grinst breit, »aber so einen Freund wie dich finde ich nicht wieder.« 
Der Junge hebt die Hand. »War ´ne schöne Zeit mit euch.« 
Eluvîn springt nach vorne, versucht, sein T-Shirt zu krallen. 
Zu spät. 
Wie erstarrt blickt sie ihm hinterher, wie er kleiner und kleiner wird, dem blauen und grünen Ball entgegen fliegt.
Der Tod tritt neben dem Mädchen, dass noch immer fassungslos in die Tiefe schaut. »Hm. Ist ein guter Kerl...« 
Wie in Zeitlupe wendet sie sich ihm zu, dann holt sie aus und verpasst ihm einen kräftigen Schlag in den Magen. »Was soll das heißen?!« 
Sie schlägt ihm noch einmal in den Bauch, auch wenn das dem Tod nichts ausmacht. Er lächelt noch immer sanft. Eluvîn hingegen hämmert auf ihn ein. »Was soll das heißen, er ist ein guter Kerl?! Verdammt, er ist weg! Weg!« Ihre Schläge werden schwächer, Tränen erscheinen in ihren Augen. Schließlich lässt sie sich gegen den Tod fallen und schluchzt nur noch hemmungslos. 
Der Mann legt ihr vorsichtig den Arm um. »Ja, er ist weg. Aber er ist auch hier.« 
»Wie?« Sie schaut auf, ihre Augen sind rot gerändert. »Was soll das heißen?« 
»Nun... er ist ein Engel.« 
»Aber er ist auf die Erde gestürzt!« 
»Und was weiter?« 
»Tramon, Rengu, Laîra... sie sind alle hinunter gesprungen. Man hat sie nie mehr gesehen.« 
»Und woran mag das liegen?« 
»Daran, dass sie tot sind!« 
»Ähm... nein?« 
Eluvîn schnieft laut. »Nein?« 
»Nein. Wenn sie tot wären, würde ich das wissen.« Der Tod grinst breit. 
»Aber... wo sind sie denn dann alle?« 
»Nun... die gurken irgendwo da unten rum.« Er nickte in Richtung der Erde. Argwöhnisch wurde er von dem Engel betrachtet. »Und das soll stimmen?« 
»Überzeug dich doch selbst.« 
Sie schaut ihn noch einmal kurz an, dann sprang sie von den Wolken und raste in die Tiefe. 
Der Tod sieht ihr hinterher. Er lächelte leicht. »Sandji, Sandji, das wird eine böse Überraschung für dich...« 
Die Luft zischt um ihr herum, Eluvîn kann weder etwas hören noch etwas sehen. Doch ihr Gefühl sagt ihr, dass sie nicht mehr weit von der Erde entfernt ist. Ihre Flügel spannen sich auf, und wie ein riesiger Vogel schwebt sie hinab. Die Tränen, welche noch vor kurzem auf ihrer Haut klebten, sind von dem Wind getrocknet worden. 
Mit einem zaghaften Flügelschlag landet sie auf dem kahlen Boden. Sie steht am Rande eines kleinen Kraters. Als sie hineinschaut, kann sie nichts von dem Objekt erkennen, dass ihn verursacht hat. Hoffnung steigt in ihr auf. _Vielleicht... lebt er ja tatsächlich noch. _Aufgeregt blickt sie um sich, dann schwingt sie sich erneut in die Lüfte und flattert los. 

***** 

_So ein Mist... _
Der Junge sitzt auf der Klippe und schaut auf das schäumende und wilde Meer hinab. 
Er kann noch immer nicht glauben, was passiert ist... 
Der Weg zur Erde war höllisch gewesen. Alles an ihm hatte gebrannt, seine Kleidung, seine Haare, selbst seine Flügel. Und doch hatte er sich dabei irgendwie glücklich gefühlt. Immerhin würde er sich bald um nichts mehr kümmern müssen, er wäre einfach weg, weder im Himmel noch sonst wo... 
Der Einschlag hatte gar nicht mehr weh getan. 
Doch anstatt einfach erlöst zu werden, musste er feststellen, dass er sich beinahe zwei Meter in den einigermaßen weichen Boden gebohrt hatte. Kurz nachdem er sich befreit hatte und sich noch fragte, warum seine Seele nicht befreit wurde, war ihm eine rote Ziege auf zwei Beinen mit schwarzem Bart erschienen und hatte sich als der Leibhaftige persönlich vorgestellt. Und dieser Leibhaftige hatte ihm klipp und klar verständlich gemacht, dass er nicht mehr sterben könnte. Es sei denn, er würde einen Pakt mit ihm eingehen. 
Der Engel hatte da nur müde gelächelt. Und als er nach dem Haken an der Sache gefragt hatte, musste der Teufel damit herausrücken, dass nach einigen Jahren die Seele des Engels wieder zurückkehren und in seine Dienste treten würde. So hatte der Junge den überaus großzügigen Vorschlag mit viel Dank abgelehnt. 
Nun sitzt er hier. Seine Flügel sind bereits nachgewachsen. Sie kommen ihm beinahe noch schöner vor als vorher. Wenigstens eine Bitte hatte ihm der Teufel erfüllt. Seine Federn weisen schwarze Spuren auf, die nicht von Kugelhageln herrührten. 
Der Junge lächelt leicht und zieht seine Beine an. _Ich kann also nicht sterben... jedenfalls jetzt noch nicht. Ich werde demnach das Beste aus meinem Leben machen müssen. _
Er beobachtet, wie die blutrote Sonne im Meer untergeht. Der Anblick hätte selbst Gott erfreut, wenn dieser nicht gerade damit beschäftigt gewesen wäre, zwei verschwundene Engel zu finden.


----------



## Al Fifino (2. November 2007)

Begegnung

Ein Mädchen sitzt einsam am Bordsteinrand. Sie fährt sich aufgebracht durch das blonde Haar, schaut immer wieder der Straße entlang. Beinahe so, als würde sie auf etwas warten. Ihre tiefen blauen Augen trüben sich ein wenig. Die alte Leggins, die sie trägt, ist dreckig, genauso wie das T-Shirt. 
Ein Schlurfen ertönt, dicht gefolgt von einem leisen Kratzen. 
Verwundert schaut das Mädchen auf. Ihr gegenüber sitzt ein Junge. Vielleicht 16 Jahre alt, blondes, lockiges Haar, mit einer Brille. Kein Hemd, nur eine noch ältere Jeans als die ihre. Neugierig betrachtet sie ihn. Er schaut immer nur auf den Asphalt. Sein Kopf hängt geradezu herunter. 
Das Mädchen steht auf, überquert die Straße und setzt sich neben ihm hin. »Hey.« 
Er antwortet nicht. Sieht so aus, als würde er sie nicht mal bemerken. 
»Ich kenne dich gar nicht. Bist du schon lange hier?« 
Endlich hebt er seinen Kopf, schaut sie kurz an. Ihr Lächeln erwidert er nicht. »Hm.« 
»Hm? Sehr präzise Antwort...« Sie grinst breit. »Woher kommst du?« 
Statt einer Antwort wendet der Junge sich wieder seinen Schuhen zu, die er mit scheinbar größten Interesse betrachtet. Das Mädchen kratzt sich nachdenklich am Hinterkopf. »Sehr nett bist du ja nicht...« 
»Das Leben ist nicht nett zu mir, warum sollte ich also nett zum Leben sein?« 
Sie lächelt erneut. »Weil ich es auch bin.« 
»Eine der wenigen Ausnahmen.« 
»Sag mal, bist du aus ´nem Waisenheim abgehau´n oder was?« 
»Waisenheim?« Er lacht kurz auf, freudlos. »Nein, kein Waisenheim. Etwas schlimmeres.« 
»Etwas schlimmeres gibt es nicht. Ich war auch in einem.« 
»Glaub mir, es gibt Dinge auf dieser Welt, denen du ein Waisenhaus jederzeit vorziehen würdest.« 
Das Mädchen schweigt kurz, dann erwidert es: »Und was soll das sein?« 
Der Junge antwortet nicht. Er sitzt nur da, wippt ein wenig vor und zurück. 
»Ach so, hab ich vergessen. Das Leben war ja nicht nett zu dir, und du bist nicht nett zum -« 
»Ich habe gesehen, wie Leben ausgelöscht wurden. Einfach so. Weil dem anderen gerade danach war.« 
Sie starrt ihn an. »Du warst bei einem Mord dabei?« 
»Bei Hunderten. Tausenden.« 
Sie steht langsam auf, macht einen Schritt von ihm weg. Ihre Stimme zittert leicht. »Hast du ´ne Knarre?« 
Er lächelt leicht. Holt eine silberne Pistole hervor. Eine Nighthawk, besser bekannt als Desert Eagle. Ruhig zieht er den Kolben nach hinten. Sie klickt leise. 
Das Mädchen schaut ihm geschockt ins Gesicht. 
Er visiert sie an, grinst breit. 
Dann wendet sich der Lauf seinem Kopf zu. 
Ein Knall ertönt. 
Das Mädchen schreit auf, schlägt sich die Hände vor den Mund. 
Die Waffe fällt zu Boden. 
Sie steht mitten auf der Straße. Ihre Augen weiten sich. 
Der Junge steht auf, kratzt sich am Nacken. Dann schaut er das Mädchen an. »Hm. Komisch, oder? Ich müsste eigentlich tot sein.« 
Ihr Mund fühlt sich trocken an, sie versucht, etwas zu erwidern. Doch kein Wort dringt über ihre Lippen. 
»Oh, hab vergessen, dass euch das immer so erschreckt... Entschuldige.« 
»Was _bist_ du?« 
»Oh, ich?« Das Grinsen des Jungen ist einem milden Lächeln gewichen. »Ich bin unsterblich, weißt du?« 
»Und was willst du von mir?« Sie macht einen weiteren Schritt zurück. »Hau... hau ab! Ich will nichts mit dir zu tun haben!« 
»Wieso denn plötzlich so unfreundlich? Gerade eben noch warst du so nett...« 
»Verschwinde! Verschwinde und nimm deine Knarre mit!« 
»Oh, die?« Er dreht sich kurz um und hebt die Waffe auf. »Hm, ein weiterer Versuch kann ja nicht schaden.« Der Lauf richtet sich auf sein Herz. 
So schnell sie nur kann, drückt sie ihre Hände auf die Augen. 
Er drückt ab. 
Ein, zwei, drei Schüsse. Das Mädchen zuckt bei jedem zusammen. Weitere folgen. 
Bis nur noch ein leises Klicken ertönt. Und auch dieses verstummt beinahe sofort. Ein metallisches Klappern ertönt. 
Das Mädchen zögert noch einen Augenblick, dann traut sie sich endlich, wieder ihre Augen zu öffnen. 
Der Junge ist verschwunden. Dort, wo er stand, liegt nur noch die Waffe. 
Sie blickt der Straße entlang. Er ist nirgends zu sehen. 
Ein leises Rascheln, direkt hinter ihr. Sie schreit auf, wirbelt herum, schlägt mit ihrer Faust zu. 
Und trifft den Jungen am Kopf. Wie von einem Stein getroffen geht er zu Boden. 
Fassungslos betrachtet sie ihn, wie er der Länge nach da liegt. Sie stupst ihn kurz mit der Fußspitze an. Er bewegt sich nicht. 
Zögerlich geht sie näher an ihn heran, kniet sich neben ihm nieder. Berührt sein Gesicht. 
_Er atmet..._ Einen Moment lang überlegt sie noch, dann packt sie ihn am Arm und zieht ihn mit all ihrer Kraft auf den Bürgersteig, von dort aus in ein kleines, halb eingefallenes Häuschen gleich daneben. 
Innen herrscht nur spärlich Licht. Ein paar Matratzen liegen auf dem durchlöcherten Boden, ein Regal ist vollgestopft mit Konserven und Flaschen. Sie schafft es, ihn auf einen der Schlafplätze zu hieven, dann setzt sie sich schwer atmend neben ihm hin. _Er hat sich doch vorhin erschossen... warum lebt er noch?_ Die Neugierde flammt wieder in ihr auf, sie betrachtet den Jungen erneut eingehend. _Keine Schusswunde... nichts._ Ihre Hand nähert sich seinem Bauch, streicht beinahe zärtlich darüber. Auf seiner Brust bleibt sie liegen. 
Ihre Augenbrauen heben sich. _Sein Herz... es... es schlägt nicht! Aber... sein Bauch hebt und senkt sich, als würde er atmen..._ Vollkommen verwirrt nähert sie sich seinem Gesicht, lauscht gespannt. 
Sein Atem ist deutlich zu hören. Sein ruhiger, gleichmäßiger Atem...
Fasziniert beugt sie sich noch ein wenig mehr über ihn, nähert sich noch mehr seinem Gesicht... 
»Du haust mir eine rein und willst mich dann küssen?« 
Erschrocken springt das Mädchen auf und starrt den Jungen an. Seine Augen sind noch immer geschlossen, doch ein amüsiertes Lächeln umspielt seine Lippen. »Was denn, jetzt nicht mehr? Schade...« 
»Wer bist du?« Sie spricht leise, doch bestimmt. Der Junge hingegen schmatzt nur ein wenig und verschränkt die Arme hinter dem Kopf. Seine Augen hat er noch immer nicht geöffnet. »Ich wüsste nicht, was dich das angeht.« 
»Das in der Knarre waren nur Platzpatronen, oder?« 
»Hm. Schon möglich.« 
»Schon möglich?« 
»Probier´s doch aus.« 
Trotz des Schreckens, der ihr noch immer in den Knochen sitzt, muss das Mädchen unwillkürlich lächeln. 
»So lustig war das gar nicht...« Der Junge kratzt sich kurz am Kopf, dann gähnt er herzhaft, nur um gleich darauf zusammen zu zucken und vorsichtig am Kiefer herum zu tasten. »Verdammt, du hast vielleicht ´nen Schlag drauf...« 
»Wie kannst du sehen, dass ich lächele, obwohl deine Augen zu sind?« 
»Hm...« Der Junge scheint einen Moment zu überlegen. »Intuition?« 
»Sag mir endlich, wer du bist, oder ich setz´ dich gleich wieder an die frische Luft.« 
»Oh, würde mir nicht viel ausmachen. Penne jetzt schon seit ´n paar Jahren draußen...« 
»Ein... paar Jahre?« 
»Ja. Irgend was komisch daran?« 
Sie zieht eine Schnute. »Was würdest du denn von einem Kerl halten, der plötzlich, einfach so, vor dir auftaucht, versucht, sich zu erschießen, nur um festzustellen, dass er es nicht kann, und dann hinterher auch noch geküsst werden will?« 
»Ich würde ihn für bekloppt erklären. Na, bin ich bekloppt?« 
»Ja.« 
»Gut zu wissen.« 
Inzwischen grinst das Mädchen breit. »Auch wenn du verrückt bist, immerhin hast du Humor.« 
»Das nennt man Sarkasmus.« 
»Dann eben Sarkasmus. Was ist das überhaupt?« 
»Meine Art von Humor.« 
»Hm. Woher kommst du?«` 
»Weit weg.« 
»Aha. Wie heißt du?« 
»Antoniô Vivaldi.« 
»Wie noch mal?« 
»Friedrich Schiller.« 
»Moment mal. War´s nicht gerade eben anders?« 
»Du kannst mich auch Albert Einstein nennen, wenn dir das lieber ist.« Er grinst breit, im Gegensatz zu dem Mädchen, das ihn ein wenig verärgert anschaut. »Kannst du auch mal ernst bleiben?« 
»Das ist mein Ernst!« 
»Wer ist überhaupt Albert Einstein?« 
Der Junge kratzt sich an seinem kurz gehaltenen Kinnbart. »Du weißt nicht, wer Albert Einstein ist?« 
»Ähm... nein?« 
»Warst du jemals in deinem Leben auf einer Schule?« 
»Was ist das denn jetzt für eine beknackte Frage?« 
»Beantworte sie einfach.« 
»Nichts da!« Trotz schwingt in ihrer Stimme mit, dicht gefolgt von Siegesgewissheit. »Erst möchte ich wissen, wie du wirklich heißt.« 
»Wie heißt denn du?« 
Sie streckt ihm ihre Hand entgegen und grinst breit. »Charlie.« 
Er macht keine Anstalten, ihre Hand zu ergreifen. »Nachname?« 
»Smith. Wieso?« 
»Nur so.« 
»Und wie heißt du?« 
»Ich muss los.« Der Junge steht einfach auf, seine Augen sind noch immer geschlossen. Das Mädchen erhebt sich ebenfalls, stellt sich vor ihn hin. »Du bist mir eine Antwort schuldig.« 
»Ich bin niemandem etwas schuldig.« 
»Wieso hast du dauernd deine Augen zu?« 
»Meine Sache.« 
»Wieso willst du mir deinen Namen nicht verraten?« 
»Meine Sache.« 
»Wer sind deine Eltern?« 
»Meine Sache.« 
»Woher kommst du?« 
»Du kennst die Antwort.« 
Sie überlegt kurz, dann lächelt sie leicht. »Wieso willst du nichts über dich preisgeben?« 
»Lass mich durch.« 
»Was, wenn ich dich nicht durchlasse?« 
»Dann wirst du es bereuen.« 
»Willst du mich abknall´n?« 
»Zum Beispiel.« 
»Dann mach doch. Aber deine Knarre liegt -« 
Das leise Klicken ertönt. Der Lauf liegt an ihrem Kopf an. 
Sie schluckt, weicht jedoch keinen Schritt. »Na los, töte mich doch!« 
Sein Mund verzieht sich, man kann deutlich erkennen, dass er rasch nachdenkt. Sofort fügt sie einen weiteren Satz hinzu. »Worauf wartest du? Mein Leben ist doch sowieso einen Scheissdreck wert!« 
Er seufzt leise. »Jedes Leben ist so viel wert wie alles Geld dieser Welt. Nein. Noch viel mehr.« Zögerlich senkt er die Waffe, lässt sie auf den Boden fallen. 
Sie grinst breit. »Willst du nicht mal deine Augen aufmachen?« 
»Wozu?« 
»Damit ich sie mir mal anschauen kann. Und außerdem kannst du doch nicht dauernd blind rumlaufen! Wozu hast du überhaupt die Brille auf, wenn du dauernd mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Gegend rennst...« 
Seine Lider öffnen sich. Die braunen Augen schauen sie gespannt an, sie blickt neugierig zurück. »Und was ist jetzt so schlimm?« 
»Nichts.« Er lächelt sie an. »Nichts...« 
»Hm. Prima! Wie heißt du?« 
»Keine Zeit.« Er stößt sie einfach zur Seite und prescht hinaus. Völlig überrumpelt stürzt das Mädchen mit einem leisen Schrei auf den Lippen zu Boden. Beinahe sofort rappelt sie sich wieder auf und rennt ebenfalls ins Freie. 
Er ist nirgends mehr zu sehen. 
Verwundert kratzt sie sich am Kopf. _Komischer Typ... aber schöne Augen._ Sie lächelt erneut, bleibt noch kurz stehen und hält Ausschau nach ihm. Dann verschwindet sie wieder in ihrer Hütte.


----------



## Al Fifino (5. November 2007)

***** 

Es ist bereits Dunkel geworden. 
Der Junge sitzt auf dem wackeligen und undichten Dach. Durch eines der vielen Löcher beobachtet er, wie das Mädchen unten sitzt und eine Melodie vor sich hin summt. 
Gedankenverloren betrachtet er ihr blondes Haar, ihren schlanken Körper. 
Da spürt er es. 
Gehetzt will er aufspringen, doch es ist bereits zu spät. 
Mit einem leisen 'Plopp' erscheint eine Gestalt, in einem schwarzem Umhang gekleidet, neben ihm. Der Totenkopf klappert missbilligend. »Verdammt, wo hast du dich rum getrieben?!« 
»Äh... das ist schwer zu erklären, weißt du...« 
»Schwer zu erklären?! Ich watsch dir gleich eine!« 
»Ach, halt doch die Schnauze!« 
»Ich soll meine Schnauze halten?! Du solltest lieber mal ruhig sein! Wie lange ist es jetzt her? Zwanzig Jahre?« 
»Mir doch egal!« 
»Mir auch, nur ist inzwischen einiges passiert!« 
»Einiges, das mir egal ist!« 
»Eluvîn ist tot!« 
»Leck mich do- « Der Junge, welcher bereits zu einer Gegenantwort hat ansetzen wollen, verstummt abrupt. »Eluvîn ist... _tot?_« 
»Ja! Und das ist _deine_ Schuld!« 
Ein Schatten legt sich auf das Gesicht des Jungen. »Meine... Tod... _Wie_?« 
»Sie hat dich gesucht! Aber nach vier Jahren hat sie´s aufgegeben. Ist zu Gott gegangen und hat gesagt, ihr himmlisches Leben mache keinen Sinn mehr! Wir alle haben versucht, sie vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Aber irgendwann konnten wir es selbst nicht mehr mit ansehen, wie sie vor sich hinvegetiert. Gott hat sie erlöst.« 
»Erlöst?« 
»Sie ist weg. Für immer.« Der Tod sieht den Jungen finster an. 
»Aber...« 
»Kein Aber! Sie ist tot, begreifst du das?« 
»Aber...« 
»Ich habe doch schon gesagt, dass es kein 'Aber' gibt!« 
Der Junge scheint das Skelett gar nicht zu sehen, sondern einfach durch es hindurch zu schauen. 
Dieses fuchtelt mit der Hand vor seinem Gesicht herum. »Hallo? Noch jemand da? Oder ist gerade alles da drin in Unordnung? Hach, _das_ tut mir aber Leid!« 
Die Gestalt, die bis eben noch geschwebt ist, stellt sich ebenfalls auf das Dach, welches augenblicklich und sehr bedrohlich knackt. Die Augenhöhlen des Totenkopfes weiten sich. »Oha... keine gute Idee.« 
Im nächsten Moment krachen der Junge und der Tod durch das morsche Holz. Unter einer riesigen Staubwolke fliegen sie gut zwei Meter, bis sie hart auf den Boden aufprallen. Der Tod ruft noch irgendeinen Fluch, das Mädchen, welches unten auf einer der Matratzen sitzt, schreit laut auf, und der Junge bemerkt gar nicht erst, dass er geraden den Boden unter den Füßen verloren hat. Erst, als er mit dem Gesicht auf dem Holz liegt, wird er sich seiner Lage bewusst und schaut sich verwundert um. 
Sein Blick trifft sich mit dem des Mädchens, dass ihn überrascht und erschrocken anstarrt. 
Er begnügt sich damit, zurück zu schauen. 
Der Tod hingegen steht bereits wieder auf seinen knöchernen Füßen. »Verdammt, was ist das überhaupt für eine Bruchbude hier?« 
Der Blick des Mädchens wandert zu dem Skelett weiter. Ihre Augen weiten sich noch ein Stückchen, dann kippt sie einfach nach hinten um. 
Der Junge ist sofort neben ihr und legt sie behutsam auf die Matratze. Sein alter Freund hingegen meckert fröhlich weiter. »Pah, Jugend von heute. Überhaupt kein Stehvermögen mehr. Du platzt mal rein und schon fallen sie in Ohnmacht!« 
»Normalerweise sehen sie auch keine sprechenden Gerippe.« 
»Und was ist mit Horrorfilmen?« 
»Horrorfilme sind etwas komplett anderes als die Realität, das solltest du doch als Stellvertreter in jedem schlechten Streifen wissen.« 
»Ja, schon gut.« Neugierig betrachtete der schwarz Gekleidete das Mädchen. »Wer ist denn die Kleine?« 
»Weiß ich auch nicht... sie hat mir vorhin eine verpasst.« 
»Dir? Schämst du dich denn gar nicht? Sich von einem Mädchen verprügeln lassen, also bitte!« 
»Halt doch deine Klappe...« Der Junge streicht dem still daliegenden Mädchen eine Haarsträhne aus dem Gesicht. »Was jetzt? Willst du mich an Gott verpetzen? Mich töten, um Eluvîns Tod zu rächen?« Er schaut ihn finster an. 
»Nee. Ich doch nicht.« Der Tod grinst breit. »Was hast du die ganze Zeit getrieben?« 
»Bin hier herumgewackelt. Habe beobachtet, wie die Menschheit immer weiter verrottet. Bei der Atomexplosion im Irak sind doch sicherlich ein Haufen Leute zu euch nach oben gekommen, oder?« 
»Wir waren hoffnungslos überbucht. Ein paar haben bei Petrus warten müssen. Glaube, das waren fast nur amerikanische Soldaten, die haben sich mit ihm zugesoffen.« 
»Und die zweite Kuba-Krise?« 
»Na ja, es ist ja gar nicht so viel passiert, wenn man mal von der Explosion des kleinen Sprengkörpers der Trägerrakete absieht. Da haben sie sich wenigstens noch mal einigen können.« 
»Wird ihnen nicht mehr viel bringen. Die Kinder leben hier auf der Straße. Sie haben weder Eltern noch Arbeit, keine Schule, nichts.« 
»So wie sie hier?« 
»Ja.« Der Junge wendet sich wieder der daliegenden Gestalt zu. »So wie sie. Und weil du hier runtergekommen bist, kann ich jetzt nicht abhauen.« 
»Kannst du natürlich!« 
»Irgend jemand muss sich um sie kümmern.« 
»Tja, da habe ich natürlich keine Zeit. Ich verziehe mich ohnehin lieber schnell, nicht dass Gott noch auf die Idee kommt, mich zu suchen. Mich findet man ja ziemlich schnell.« 
»Garantiert. Da, wo das Chaos ist, kannst du nicht weit sein.« 
»Exakt! Also, man sieht sich.« 
Der Tod reicht ihm die Hand, welche der Junge lächelnd ergreift. »Auf bald.« 
Wind kommt auf. Der Tod wird durchsichtiger, wabbelt herum wie Rauch und wird schließlich in alle Richtungen zerstreut. 
Der Junge wendet sich wieder dem Mädchen zu. _Und ich muss jetzt also auf dich aufpassen... Hm, muss ich eigentlich?_ Leise über seinen eigenen Witz lachend setzt sich der Junge auf eine andere Matratze und lehnt sich mit dem Rücken an die Wand an. Dabei beobachtet er ganz genau das Mädchen. »Atmung: regelmäßig. Anzeigen für einen Schock: keinerlei Anzeichen.« 
Sie schlägt die Augen auf und beginnt beinahe sofort zu schreien. 
»Ich muss mich korrigieren. Anzeigen für einen Schock bestehen. Diagnose: schweres Trauma.« 
Sogleich hört sie mit dem Gekreische auf und starrt stattdessen den Jungen an. Dieser grinst nur breit zurück. Irgendwann schließlich bewegt sie ihren Mund. Ihre Stimme bebt bei jedem Wort. »Was... um Gottes Willen... war das... für ein... _Vieh?_« 
»War nur ein guter Bekannter.« 
»Er sah aus wie ein Skelett!« 
»Du musst dich getäuscht haben. Bist wohl ein wenig benommen. Vielleicht ist dir ja ein Brett gegen den Kopf gefallen oder so...« 
Sie schaut ihn noch immer an, als sähe sie ihn zum ersten Mal. Langsam wird ihm das Anstarren unangenehm. »Ist irgend was?« 
»Du... wie bist du reingekommen?« 
»Durch´s Dach.« 
Ihre Augen huschen schnell zu dem Loch, das über ihnen klafft, und richten sich dann wieder auf ihn. »Und was willst du hier?« 
»Weiß ich selbst nicht so recht... ich glaube, ich hau wieder ab.« Der Junge erhebt sich, geht auf die Tür zu. 
»Willst du... nicht noch ein wenig bleiben?« 
Tatsächlich stoppt er. »Bleiben? Wozu?« 
»Na ja...« Die Stimme zittert nicht mehr, sie klingt stattdessen hoffnungsvoll. »Ich bin dauernd alleine hier, und ein wenig Gesellschaft...« 
»Hm. Warum sind dann hier so viele Matratzen?« 
»Sie sind alle schon tot. Oder vom Militär geschnappt worden. Kommt auf´s Gleiche raus.« 
»Aha. Ich sehe allerdings keinen Grund, hier noch zu bleiben.« 
»Bitte…« 
»Hm.« Seine Hand legt sich auf den Türknauf. 
»Du bist etwas Besonderes. Ich weiß, dass du etwas verheimlichen willst.« 
Die Hand verharrt noch immer auf der Klinke. 
Das Mädchen steht ächzend auf, kommt langsam auf ihn zu. »Bitte... bleib hier.« 
»Wieso sollte ich etwas Besonderes sein?« 
»Intuition?« 
Er muss lächeln. »Du kennst mich nicht.« 
»Und du hast ´ne Knarre, ich weiß. Aber was, wenn ich dir vertrauen will?« 
»Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich mir selbst vertrauen kann.« Der Junge ist über seine eigenen Worte verwundert. Vor allem seine Stimme überrascht ihn. Sie klingt traurig. 
»Dann finde es heraus.« 
»Indem ich hier bleibe?« 
»Warum nicht?« Sie streckt ihre Hand nach ihm aus, will ihn an seiner nackten Schulter berühren. 
Er dreht sich um. »Fass mich nicht an.« Die Stimme klingt nicht abweisend oder kalt, aber bestimmt. Ihre Miene ist ausdruckslos, als das Mädchen die Hand wieder zurück zieht. Er lächelt unsicher. »Tut mir Leid, Charlie, aber es ist besser so. Ich bleibe von mir aus gerne hier, aber... bitte keinen Kontakt.« 
Ihr Mund verzieht sich wieder zu einer Schnute. »Na gut.« Sie wendet sich von ihm ab und geht wieder zu ihrer Matratze zurück. Er hingegen verzieht sich in die am weitesten entfernte Ecke und lässt sich dort nieder. 
Lange Zeit sitzen sie einfach nur da und sagen nichts. Alle beide hängen ihren eigenen Gedanken nach. 
Bis das Mädchen schließlich leise fragt: »Wie heißt du?« 
Stille. 
»Sandji.« 
»Hm.« Sie lächelt ihn an. »Schöner Name.« 
Er hebt den Kopf nicht, starrt wieder auf den Boden wie noch vor fast einer Stunde, als er auf der Straße saß. »Danke.« 
»Keine Ursache.« Lächelnd legt sie sich auf die alte Matte und rollt sich zusammen wie eine Katze. Dabei legt sie sich so hin, dass sie den Jungen sehen kann. 
Dieser scheint ein wenig bedrückt. 
Besorgnis liegt in ihren Augen. »Was ist los mit dir?« 
»Nichts.« 
»Lügen ist zwecklos. Man sieht´s dir richtig an, dass dich was beschäftigt.« 
»Meine Sache.« 
»Aber deine Last wird leichter, wenn du sie teilst.« 
»Ich will dich nicht mit meinen alten Geschichten belasten.« 
»Und wenn sie mich interessieren?« 
»Du... würdest es nicht verstehen. Später vielleicht. Aber jetzt noch nicht.« 
»Na gut. Warum willst du nicht, dass ich dich berühre?« 
»Schon mal was von Privatsphäre gehört?« 
»Bin ich dir etwa nicht schön genug?« 
Er hebt seinen Kopf, lächelt sie an. »Nein. Du bist wunderschön. Aber... ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.« 
»Schlechte Erfahrungen?« Sie schaut ihn interessiert ins Gesicht, sucht nach einer Regung. »Welche denn?« 
»Nicht mehr heute.« Er senkt wieder den Kopf. »Schlaf gut.« 
Sie lächelt leicht. »Du auch.«


----------



## Escurona (14. November 2007)

mehr bitte mehr :-)du bist echt gut :-)


----------



## Al Fifino (15. November 2007)

@Escurona: Danke für das Lob. Ich hoffe, dass die Geschichte auch weiterhin deinen Geschmack treffen wird.

_______________________________________________________________________

*Flucht *

Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen fallen durch das Loch in der Decke und auf das Gesicht des Mädchens. Sie blinzelt ein wenig, erwacht schließlich vollkommen. Gähnend setzt sie sich auf und schaut sich um. 
Er ist weg. 
Sofort springt sie auf, sieht gehetzt hin und her. _Verdammt... _
Da fällt ihr Blick auf etwas, das im Sonnenlicht glänzt. Es liegt in dem dreckigen Regal, blinkt sie fröhlich an. Vorsichtig nähert sie sich dem Ding, ihre Hand streckt sich danach aus. 
Zitternd hält sie die Desert Eagle in ihren Händen. _Seine Knarre... _
Als sie aufschaut, bemerkt sie, dass der Schrank offen steht. Langsam geht sie auf ihn zu. Ein totales Durcheinander herrscht darin. Seufzend betrachtet sie die Unordnung. Mit einem Blick erkennt sie schon, was fehlt: eine schwarze Hose sowie ihr Lieblingsshirt. _Dass er mir ausgerechnet das Teil klauen muss..._ Schräg grinsend stopft sie die Kleidungsstücke wieder zurück und schließt die Schranktür. Dann nähert sie sich wieder dem Regal und sucht ein wenig zwischen den darin stehenden Dosen herum.
Endlich entscheidet sie sich für die Ravioli. Sie hebt die Büchse herunter, zieht ihr Klappmesser, dass sie in der Hosentasche stets bei sich führt, aus eben dieser heraus und sticht hinein. Ein wenig Soße spritzt durch das entstandene Loch. Nach kurzer Zeit ist der Deckel entfernt. Ihre Finger tauchen in die braun-rote Brühe hinein, fischen einige der gefüllten Nudeln heraus, die sie gierig verschlingt. 
Da horcht sie auf. 
Motorgeräusche. 
Ihre Augen weiten sich. Die Büchse fällt auf den Boden, ihr Inhalt schwappt heraus und verteilt sich über das Holz. Es erinnert leicht an eine Pfütze von Blut.
Charlie rennt zur Tür, reißt sie auf, stürzt hinaus. 
Ein in Tarnfarben angemalter Truck steht auf der Straße. Ein uniformierter Soldat springt gerade von der Tragfläche herunter, in seiner Hand eines der neumodisch schwarzen Gewehre, die sowohl ein Zielfernrohr als auch ein Magazin von über 50 Schuss besitzen. 
Er schaut auf. Sieht sie. 
Einen Moment bleibt sie noch stehen, blickt ihn ängstlich an.
Dann dreht sie sich um und läuft los. 
»Da! Sie will abhauen!« 
»Waf´ nicht rum, schieß!« 
Panik macht sich in dem Mädchen breit, die noch verstärkt wird, als ihr eine Kugel hinterher zischt. Schnaufend wirft sie sich hinter eine Mauer. Das Gewehrfeuer verstummt nicht, es rattert unbarmherzig weiter. Kleine Gesteinsbrocken werden hoch gefegt, Staub bildet sich und bleibt in der Luft hängen, als die Kugeln gegen die Backsteine prasseln. 
Charlie kriecht weiter, immer in Deckung bleibend. Dann steht sei schnell sie auf, rennt weiter. 
»Da!« 
Vier weitere Soldaten schießen auf sie. Das Mädchen springt ab, fällt hart auf den dreckigen und von Steinen übersäten Boden. Ihre Knie und Arme sind aufgeschürft, bluten leicht. Doch sie befindet sich wieder in der Sicherheit einer Häuserwand. 
Vorerst zumindest. Sie kann schon die eiligen Schritte ihrer Verfolger hören. Ächzend zwingt sie sich selbst, wieder aufzustehen und weiter zu rennen. So schnell sie ihre Beine tragen, läuft sie um eine Ecke, an weiteren kalten Häuserskelette vorbei. 
Und krabbelt durch ein kaputtes Fenster in die nächstbeste Wohnung. Dort ist praktisch nichts mehr übrig, nur noch ein altes, halb zerfetztes und ehemals rotes, nun jedoch dreckig braunes Sofa und viel Staub. Hastig schleicht sie weiter, verkriecht sich hinter dem Möbel. 
Stiefelabsätze knallen auf den steinigen Untergrund. Die Soldaten hasten vorbei. 
Charlie hält noch immer die Luft an. Schon mehr als nur einmal war sie erneut auf der Flucht, weil man ihren Atem gehört hatte. 
»Was machst du denn hier?« 
Beinahe hätte sie aufgeschrien, doch im letzten Moment kann sich das Mädchen die Hand vor den Mund schlagen. Sie reißt ihren Kopf herum, starrt ungläubig auf die Gestalt, die lässig an der Wand lehnt. 
Die Miene des Jungen ist kalt, abweisend. »Ich habe dich was gefragt.« 
Sie bringt noch immer kein Wort über die Lippen. 
Er zuckt nur mit den Schultern. »Verschwinde wieder. Das hier ist mein Haus.« 
»Und du hast mein Shirt an.« 
»Hau ab.« Er wendet sich einfach von ihr ab und geht in den angrenzenden Raum. Charlie lauscht noch einen Moment. Von den Soldaten ist nichts mehr zu hören. Endlich bekommt sie genug Mut zusammen, um auf zu stehen und dem Jungen zu folgen. 
Das nächste Zimmer ist ebenfalls leer, ausgenommen von der Treppe, die einen Stock höher führt. Fußabdrücke sind im Staub nur allzu deutlich zu erkennen. Neugierig erklimmt sie die Stufen. 
Oben sind alle Türen mit Brettern vernagelt, bis auf eine Einzige, die weit offen steht. Vorsichtig nähert sie sich dieser Pforte, blickt hinein. 
Der Junge steht am Fenster, schaut auf die triste Umgebung des verlassenen Vorstädtchens, das einst vor Pracht hatte blühen müssen. Nun war nicht mehr viel von dieser Schönheit übrig geblieben.
In einer Ecke steht ein altes, klappriges Bett, in einer anderen ein Schreibtisch. Und auf diesem befindet sich ein Sammelsurium an Disketten und DVD´s. Staunend tritt das Mädchen ein und betrachtet den Flachbildschirm, der auf dem Tisch steht. »Woher hast du das alles?« 
Er dreht sich gar nicht erst um, als er antwortet. »Wieso bist du noch immer hier?« 
»Was dagegen?« Sie schaut ihn angriffslustig an. »Du hast mir sogar was geklaut! Aber Schuhe hast du keine mehr gefunden, nicht wahr?« 
Noch immer sieht der Junge aus dem Fenster. »Ja. Das hier ist mein Zuhause. Und du hast hier nichts verloren.« 
»Jetzt mach mal halblang!« Wütend geht sie auf ihn zu. »Ich wurde gerade fast abgeknallt, das Militär rennt noch immer da draußen rum und du willst mich rausschmeißen?« 
»So sieht´s aus.« 
»Vergiss es!« Trotzig kommt das Mädchen noch näher heran. »Ich bleibe hier, so lange, wie es mir passt!« 
Er erwidert nichts. Steht nur da und schaut hinaus. 
Charlie steht direkt hinter ihm. Ihre Augen glitzern. _Jetzt oder nie._
Sie holt aus. 
Und schlägt ihm gegen den Kopf. Der Junge fällt vornüber, stürzt aus dem Fenster hinaus. 
Er schreit nicht. Dreht sich in der Luft noch einmal um. Schaut sie an, vollkommen ruhig. 
Kracht mit dem Rücken auf die Mauer. Ein lautes Knacken ertönt. 
Ohne eine Regung im Gesicht schaut das Mädchen nach unten. Er liegt einfach nur da, rührt sich nicht. Sein Körper ist durch gebogen, erschlafft schließlich. Die Augen werden glasig. _Komischer Typ... wenigstens ist er gleich tot._ Lächelnd wendet sie sich von dem unschönen Anblick ab, widmet sich den technischen Gerätschaften. _Computer, massenhaft Speicher... Was hat der Kerl hier getrieben?_ Stirnrunzelnd setzt sie sich hin. Sie kann ein leises Summen vernehmen. Anscheinend steht irgendwo in der Nähe ein Aggregat, das allerdings unheimlich leise ist. So leise, dass noch niemand darauf gekommen war, dass in diesem Haus ein Junge seit anscheinend einiger Zeit lebte.
Ihr Finger sucht nach dem Einschaltknopf des Towers. 
Als sie ihn drückt, ertönt ein langgezogenes, ohrenbetäubendes Piepen. Erschrocken presst sie erneut den Knopf in das Gehäuse, doch das Warnsignal verstummt nicht. Verzweifelt hämmert sie auf der Tastatur herum. Neben dem langgezogenen Laut ertönen andere, nicht minder schrille.
Mit einem Mal hört es auf. Überrascht betrachtet sie den Bildschirm, auf dem einige Buchstaben herum flimmern. 
_Na, erschrocken? _
Charlie zieht einmal öfters eine Schnute. _Der Kerl ist tot und schafft es noch immer, mich zu verarschen..._ 
Schritte. 
Sie steht sofort auf. Diesmal legt sie ihr ängstliches Gehabe ab. Diesmal würde sie den Feind einfach töten, bevor er überhaupt noch kapiert, was los ist. Informationen über ein neues Versteck brauchte sie jetzt ebenfalls nicht mehr. Sie hatte gerade eines gefunden.
Hastig holt sie die Nighthawk hervor. _Wenigstens die Knarre konnte ich von ihm erbeuten..._ Das Mädchen lächelt finster, zieht möglichst leise den Kolben nach hinten. Ihr Blick richtet sich auf die Tür. 
Die Schritte kommen noch näher. 
Sie runzelte die Stirn. _Moment mal... irgend was stimmt da nicht… _
Das Geräusch wird immer lauter. 
Und endlich fällt Charlie auf, was falsch ist. 
Die Schritte hören sich nicht an wie Stiefel, die auf den harten Beton knallen. 
Sie hören sich an, als würden nackte Füße auf den Stein patschen. 
Das Mädchen weicht zurück. Ihre Augen weiten sich. 
Vor ihr steht der Junge. 
»Nein...« Sie macht noch einen Schritt rückwärts. »Das... ist unmöglich...« 
Er kommt auf sie zu. Langsam. Er hat keine Eile. 
Charlie hebt die Waffe. »Bleib steh´n!« 
Er hört nicht auf sie, sondern lächelt nur müde. »Schieß doch. Du wolltest mich ohnehin gerade umbringen, oder nicht?« 
Sie schaut ihn finster und mit einem berechnenden Blick an, dann drückt sie ab. 
Die Kugel durchschneidet zischend die Luft. 
Und prallt am Kopf des Jungen ab. Fällt leise klackernd auf den Boden. 
»Oh, hat das nicht geklappt?« Er ist stehen geblieben. In seinen Augen steht Enttäuschung und vor allem Wut. »Okay, lass uns mal überlegen. Der Sturz hat mich nicht getötet. Die Kugel auch nicht. Was willst du jetzt machen?« 
Charlie lässt langsam ihre Waffe sinken, macht einen weiteren Schritt nach hinten. Ihre Augen haben sich geweitet, sie drücken Panik aus. »Verschwinde! Lass mich in Ruhe!« 
»Wäre keine schlechte Idee. Nur nehme ich dir leider den Mordversuch übel!« 
»Hau -« 
Verzweifelt war das Mädchen immer weiter nach hinten getapst, hatte darauf gewartet, die Wand in ihrem Rücken zu spüren. Dann wäre er herangekommen, hätte vielleicht versucht, sie zu schlagen. Aber sie hätte bestimmt abhauen können. Das hatte sie bisher noch jedes Mal geschafft. 
Ihre Beine berühren die Steine. Sie lehnt ihren Körper zurück. 
Doch statt einen festen Halt zu finden, öffnet sich hinter ihr die Leere des Fensters. Ihre Augen werden noch größer, als sie nach hinten kippt, ein Schrei entringt sich ihrer Kehle. Sie fällt... 
Und bleibt ruckartig in der Luft hängen. Ihr wird schlecht, die gesamte Welt ist auf dem Kopf gekippt, das Blut rauscht in ihren Ohren. Als sie aufschaut, sieht sie den Jungen, der weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und ihren Fußknöchel umklammert hält. 
Er schaut sie ernst an. »Was soll ich also jetzt mit dir machen?« 
Ihre Miene ist panisch, Angst macht sich in ihrem Körper breit. _Echte_ Angst, keine, um Soldaten zu verwirren oder Mitleid zu erregen. »Lass mich bloß nicht los!« 
Ein Ruck geht durch ihren Körper, das Mädchen fällt ein winzig kleines Stück tiefer. Sie schreit dabei wie am Spieß. Der Junge grinst nur dreckig. »Ich hatte nicht mal die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen, das Selbe _dir_ sagen zu können.« 
»Es tut mir Leid! Es tut mir wirklich Leid!« Sie schwingt ein wenig hin und her, heult Rotz und Wasser. »Ich will nicht sterben! Bitte, lass mich nicht los!« 
»Gib mir einen, nur _einen_ guten Grund, warum ich dich hochziehen sollte.« 
Sie schluchzt nur noch leise. »Du... du hast doch gesagt, dass... jedes Leben... ganz viel wert wäre?« 
Schweigen. 
»Schon möglich. Nur war es dir gänzlich egal.« 
»Ich... habe es nur gemacht, weil...« Geräuschvoll zieht das Mädchen ihre Nase hoch. »Weil...« 
»Weil?« 
»Ich... weiß es nicht...« 
»Das soll ich dir glauben?« Der Junge klingt gereizt. 
»Es ist, weil... hier jeder auf sich selbst angewiesen ist. Die Soldaten haben mich überrascht und... ich brauchte doch ein neues Zuhause!« 
»Und dann eben mal schnell den alten Mieter um die Ecke bringen, was?« 
»Es war nicht wegen dir!« Ihre Stimme ist fast unverständlich, immer wieder kommen Schluchzer in ihr hoch.
Kurz herrscht Stille, dann antwortet er mit eiskalter Stimme: »Nicht wegen mir? Wegen was denn dann?« 
Gerade hatte es Charlie geschafft, ihre Tränen zu verdrängen. Jetzt kommen sie mit aller Macht wieder hervor. »Ich will nicht sterben...« 
Eine kurze Weile hängt sie noch da, schluchzt hemmungslos vor sich hin. Dann spürt Charlie, wie sie nach oben gezogen wird. Nachdem er bereits ihre Beine wieder über den Rand des Fensters in den Raum gehoben hat, versucht der Junge, ihr vollkommen hoch zu helfen. Mit einem tränenverschmierten Gesicht ergreift sie seine dargebotene Hand. Kaum steht sie vor ihm, als auch schon ihre Beine nachgeben und sie sich gegen ihn fallen lässt. Ihr Kopf ruht auf seiner Schulter, warme Tränen fallen auf das pinkfarbene T-Shirt. Sie unternimmt nichts, um ihren Gefühlen Einhalt zu gebieten. 
Zuerst steht der Junge nur da. 
Dann legt er ihr zögerlich einen Arm um.


----------



## Escurona (17. November 2007)

Auf jeden Fall^^Man merkt aber deutlich das sich, ich weiss gar net wie ichs nennen soll^^, dein stil(?) in der geschichte verändert was jetzt nicht grad negativ ist :-)


----------



## Dracun (17. November 2007)

also mir gefällt auch diese story von dir und bin echt begeistert von deinem erzählungsstil^^........weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (17. November 2007)

Escurona schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall^^Man merkt aber deutlich das sich, ich weiss gar net wie ichs nennen soll^^, dein stil(?) in der geschichte verändert was jetzt nicht grad negativ ist :-)


Du hast durchaus Recht. Ich musste bald erkennen, dass die Geschichte in dem Stil, in dem ich sie vorher geführt hatte (also viel Gerede, aber wenig 'Äction') nicht mehr weiter zu führen war, wenn ich tatsächlich all das reinpacken wollte, was mir im Kopf herum schwirrte. Daraus resultierte also ein abrupter Stil-Wechsel zur richtigen Stelle, nämlich jener, an der sich das Leben der Hauptperson drastisch ändert.

Wann das nächste Kapitel kommt, kann ich noch nicht klar sagen. Also unterlasst bitte jegliche Forderungen, Meeps und Moeps, die werden den Vorgang auch nicht beschleunigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escurona (20. November 2007)

ich tu mein bestes dafür das ich die meeps und moeps unterlasse^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

Habe die Geschicht nun auch mal gelesen und ich muss echt sagen: Ich zieh mein Hut klasse geschrieben ,mir gefällt es. Weiter so !

PS: Danke für hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (21. November 2007)

*Verwirrung *

Charlie sitzt auf dem Bett und stopft bereits die dritte Mahlzeit in sich hinein. Sie versucht, es sich nicht anmerken zu lassen, doch innerlich ist sie zutiefst aufgerüttelt. Vor allem verunsichert. 
Möglichst unauffällig schaut sie auf und beobachtet den Jungen, der wieder am Fenster steht und hinaus blickt. 
»Ist was?« 
Sie verschluckt sich, hustet lautstark. »Nein, nichts!« Sofort wendet sie sich wieder den Erbsen zu und schaufelt sie in sich hinein. Verdammt, wieso weiß er, dass ich ihn anschaue?! 
Ein wenig verärgert legt sie den noch halb vollen Teller auf den Boden, dann wendet sie sich wieder dem Jungen zu. 
Eine Weile herrscht Stille. Bis das Mädchen schließlich den Mund öffnet. »Wie hast du das vorhin gemacht?« 
Ihre Stimme ist leise. Ein Raunen, aus dem man Neugier, Verwunderung und auch Furcht heraus hören kann. Gespannt wartet Charlie auf eine Antwort.
Ein leises Räuspern, dann antwortet der Junge: »Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst.« 
»Das weißt du genau!« Wütend, beinahe zornig springt das Mädchen plötzlich auf. »Der Sturz hätte dich umbringen müssen! Du hast da unten gelegen, und zwar tot!« 
»Tot? Hm... nun ja, tot vielleicht nicht. Eher geschockt.« 
»Geschockt?« 
»Geschockt darüber, dass du so einen Mist machst.« 
»Oh...« Ihre Wut ist genauso schnell verflogen, wie sie gekommen war. Schräg lächelnd verschränkt Charlie ihre Arme hinter dem Kopf, überlegt kurz. Dann fragt sie:»Wie hast du das also gemacht?« 
Wieder diese fast unheimliche Stille.
»Ich habe nichts gemacht.« 
Das Mädchen seufzt leise. »Was machst du dann hier?« 
»Stehen und aus dem Fenster schauen.« 
»Haha! Sehr lustig!« Sie geht einen energischen Schritt auf ihn zu. »Ich will gefälligst eine ernstzunehmende Antwort!« 
»Also gut.« Er stützt sich mit seiner Hand am halb zersplitterten Fensterrahmen ab. »Ich stehe hier und schaue hinaus, damit ich dich nicht mehr ansehen muss.« 
Seine ruhige Stimme macht sie noch zorniger, regt sie mehr auf, als wenn er sie ebenso angemotzt hätte wie sie ihn. »Was soll das heißen?!« 
»Das heißt, dass ich dich nicht ansehen kann.« 
Mit einem einzigen Schritt steht sie direkt hinter ihm. »Ach ja?!« 
»Ja.« 
Sie packt ihn an den Schultern, reißt ihn herum. 
Seine Augen sind geschlossen, das Gesicht ausdruckslos. Charlie bebt inzwischen vor Wut. »Mach deine verdammten Glubscher auf, wenn ich mit dir rede!« 
Ein verkniffenes Lächeln umspielt seine Lippen. »Was, wenn nicht?« 
»Dann hau ich dir eine rein!« 
»Oh, gut. Solange du mich nicht schon wieder töten willst...« 
Ihre Hand fegt über seine Wange, hinterlässt kleine, rote Striemen. 
Seine Augen sind noch immer geschlossen. 
Charlie steht schwer atmend vor ihm, schaut ihn geradezu herausfordernd an. »Na los, willst du dich nicht wehren?!« 
»Ich schlage keine Frauen. Und auch keine kleine pubertierende Göre wie dich.« 
»Ich geb´ dir gleich was von wegen Göre!« Sie holt wieder aus, schlägt ihm auf die andere Wange. Sein Kopf ruckt herum. 
Die Augen sind zu. 
Der nächste Schlag zischt heran. 
Seine Hand packt die ihre, hält sie fest. Wütend schreit Charlie auf, holt mir der anderen Faust aus. Auch diese wird abgefangen und umklammert. Schnaufend schaut sie in sein Gesicht, sucht nach einer Regung. 
Sein Lächeln ist schon lange verschwunden. »Du fragst dich, warum ich dich nicht anschauen kann?« 
Charlies Versuche, sich aus dem stahlharten Griff des eigentlich schwächlich wirkenden Jungen zu befreien, verebben. Die blonden Strähnen fallen ihr wirr ins Gesicht, ihre Augen fixieren ihn. 
»Du erinnerst mich zu sehr an eine Freundin.« 
»Eine... Freundin?« 
Er lässt sie los, einfach so. Das Mädchen steht mit noch immer erhobenen Händen vor ihm. Weiß nicht, was es erwidern soll. Bis ihr der Gedanke kommt, dass sie so, wie sie dasteht, ziemlich dämlich aussieht, und die Arme hastig sinken lässt. 
Charlie wischt sich das Haar aus dem Gesicht. »Ist es eine schöne Erinnerung?« 
»Kann man nicht so sagen.« 
»Du kannst aber nicht dauernd blind herum laufen.« 
»Oh, das geht schon. Ich konnte deine Schläge abfangen, da ist der Rest doch sicherlich kein allzu großes Problem.« 
»Vorhin hast du mich auch angeschaut.« Sie kommt wieder ein Stückchen näher an ihn heran. »Warum jetzt nicht mehr?« 
»Weil... der Schmerz wieder hoch kommt.« 
»Aber vielleicht kann ich dir ja helfen, den Schmerz zu nehmen.« Sie berührt ihn schon fast, ihr warmer Atem streicht über seine Haut. 
Er lächelt leicht. »Ich kann gut und gerne auf die Hilfe einer Göre verzichten, die mich umbringen wollte und jetzt einen auf 'Ich bin dein Freund' macht.« 
Charlie zieht eine Schnute, wendet sich von ihm ab und stolziert hinaus. Der Junge hört nur zu gut, wie sie die Treppe hinunter stampft. 
»Was, wenn sie es ernst meint?« 
»Verdammt, die wenigsten Menschen meinen das ernst, was sie sagen...« Leicht lächelnd öffnet der Junge seine Augen und betrachtet den Mann im schwarzen Umhang, welcher vor ihm steht. »Wie hast du mich denn jetzt schon wieder gefunden?« 
Der bleiche Schädel grinst breit. »Ich habe nicht nach dir gesucht, sondern nach der Kleinen da unten.« Er deutete auf den Fußboden. 
Der Junge seufzt leise. »Die...« 
»Sie erinnert dich an Eluvîn, nicht wahr?« 
»Du hast sie selbst gesehen. Ihre Ähnlichkeit ist mehr als nur verblüffend. Nur ist mir das erst aufgefallen, als ich gehört habe, dass sie... tot ist.« Er fährt sich aufgebracht durch das Haar. 
»Und du bist an ihrem Tod Schuld.« Grinsend schwebt das bleiche Skelett durch den Raum.
»Wenn schon.« Die Miene des Jungen, eben noch offen und verletzlich, ist hart wie Stein geworden. »Es ist zu spät. Kann mir keine Sorgen darum machen.« 
»Stimmt. Du solltest dir lieber Sorgen darum machen, was Gott mit dir anstellt, wenn er dich erwischt.« 
»Pah. Soll er doch kommen. Der findet mich sowieso nicht...« 
»Mag sein. Aber er ist nicht dumm.« Der Tod ist inzwischen bei seinem Gegenüber angekommen und grinst ihn breit an. »So viel Mist, wie du ihn hier anstellst, bekommt er da oben ´nen Haufen mit.« 
»Egal. Hauptsache, ich erreiche etwas damit.« 
»Hm. Das tust du allerdings. Sehr zu seiner Missbilligung.« 
»Sei mal still.« Der Junge lauscht angespannt. »Verdammt, sie kommt hoch!« 
»Bis nächstes Mal!« 
Die Gestalt verpufft in einer weißen Nebelwolke, die zur Decke steigt und dort durch die Ritzen zieht. Der Junge schaut ihr kurz hinterher, dann senkt sich sein Blick. 
Und trifft jenen des Mädchens, das mitten in der Tür steht und fragend zurück sieht. »Du hast doch gerade mit wem gesprochen, oder?« 
»Nein...« Seine Stimme ist leise, flüsternd. Er macht einen Schritt zurück, seine Augen weiten sich, das Gesicht nimmt einen Ausdruck von Schrecken an. 
Charlie kommt besorgt näher. »Was ist los?« 
»Bleib weg!« Er geht noch weiter zurück, will sie mit seinen Armen davon abhalten, näher zu kommen, obwohl sie am anderen Ende des Raumes steht. 
Stattdessen bewegt sie sich rasch auf ihn zu. »Geht´s dir nicht gut? Was hast du?« 
»Bleib -« 
Der Junge rudert mit den Armen, die Augen werden noch größer. 
Dann fällt er durch das Fenster. 
Charlie stürzt zu der Öffnung, schaut schockiert nach unten.
Der Junge ist nirgends zu sehen.


----------



## Al Fifino (29. November 2007)

*Blicke *

Sein Atem geht flach, die Brust hebt und senkt sich rasend schnell. Die Beine wirbeln über den dreckigen und kantigen Boden. Schweiß läuft seiner Stirn hinunter. 
Der Junge kann nicht mehr. Er weiß es, aber er will es nicht wahr haben. Stattdessen rennt er immer weiter, zwischen den Häuserruinen hindurch. Springt durch eines der Fenster rein und zur anderen Seite wieder heraus. 
Plötzlich fegt er in die entgegengesetzte Richtung davon. Hüpft über eine Mauer hinweg. Und biegt scharf nach links ab. 
Er läuft. Wohin, ist ihm egal. Er will fliehen. 
_Wie sie mich angeschaut hat... _Er springt ab, landet an der Wand, drückt sich erneut ab und gelangt so zu einem Dach. Von dort aus rennt er weiter. 
_Ihr Blick... war so... voller Bosheit... _
Er erklimmt den dritten Stock. Hüpft über eine der dunklen Häuserschluchten. 
_Nein. Keine Bosheit. Schuld. _
»Hallo!« 
Der Junge schreit auf, reißt seinen Kopf herum. Erblickt die Gestalt im schwarzem Umhang. 
Und rennt gegen eine Mauer. Ein leises Knacken ertönt, dann fällt der Körper wie ein nasser Sack auf den staubigen Untergrund. Das Gebilde wackelt bedrohlich, der ohnehin bröckelige Putz knirscht laut. Dann gibt die Wand ihren Widerstand auf und begräbt den Jungen unter sich. 
Der Tod kommt kopfschüttelnd näher. »Verdammt, was ist denn los mit dir?« Keuchend macht er sich daran, einen Bestandteil der Wand nach dem anderen fort zu schaffen. Nach geraumer Zeit erkennt er schließlich das Gesicht des Jungen, der nur mit geschlossenen Augen da liegt. Die Brille ist komplett verbogen, Steinbrösel hängen in seinem Haar und Staub bedeckt die Haut. Die bleichen Hände der Gestalt packen den Körper und ziehen ihn vollends aus dem Gefängnis heraus. Sachte setzt er ihn wieder ab. Der Junge kippt sofort zur Seite um und bleibt liegen, wie er gerade ist. Grinsend setzt sich der Tod daneben. Mit einem Schnippen erscheint eine Pfeife in seiner Hand. Genüsslich zieht er daran, haucht den Rauch hinaus. 
»Lass mich auch mal.« 
»Bitte sehr.« Er reicht der Gestalt am Boden das kleine hölzerne Ding. Der Junge richtet sich einigermaßen auf und inhaliert den Rauch, um mit einem weit fröhlicherem Gesicht in den Himmel zu blicken. »Verdammt, was für ein Tag...« 
»Was machst du überhaupt hier, mitten in der Nacht?« Der Tod blickt ihn neugierig an. »Ich meine, du bist hier herumgehüpft wie ein Irrer in der Gummizelle!« 
»Ja. War wohl auch irre.« Er kratzt sich ein wenig nachdenklich am Kopf. »Weiß selbst nicht so recht... sie erinnert mich an Eluvîn.« 
»Wer? Das Mädchen?!« 
»Wer denn sonst, du Holzkopf! Natürlich Charlie!« 
»Aber -« Der Tod hebt eine der in den nächsten Sekunden wachsenden Augenbrauen. »Du kennst ja schon ihren Namen!« 
Der Junge wird knallrot. »Ja und?!« 
»Oh, nichts. Ich frage mich nur, warum du vor ihr weg rennst, wenn sie dich doch so sehr an deine Liebe erinnert.« 
»Das geht dich nichts an.« Wie um seine Worte zu unterstreichen, wendet sich der Junge von seinem Freund ab. Dieser lacht nur laut auf. »Du liebst sie, nicht wahr? Hast aber Angst, es ihr zu sagen?« 
»Nein. Sie hat mich angeschaut.« 
»Ähm... nun ja.« Der Tod betrachtet den Jungen mit einem Blick, als habe dieser tatsächlich den Verstand verloren. »Das passiert nun mal, wenn man sich gegenüber steht.« 
»Sie hat mich angeschaut, als wüsste sie über den Vorfall mit Eluvîn Bescheid. Als wüsste sie, dass ich sie mochte. Als wüsste sie, was ich bin.« 
Die schwarze Gestalt legt dem Jugendlichen eine Hand auf die Schulter. »Mein Junge, du solltest dich in psychiatrische Behandlung begeben. Dein geistiger Zustand gibt mir Grund zum Sorgen.« 
»Ach, halt doch die Schnauze!« Der Junge schlägt nach ihm, doch er grinst dabei breit. Von einem Moment auf den anderen ist das Lächeln wie weggewischt. »Ich meine es ernst. Sie weiß Bescheid.« 
»Sie hat sich Sorgen um dich gemacht, mehr nicht.« Der Tod lächelt ihm aufmunternd zu. »Du solltest zu ihr zurück gehen, dann siehst du es ja selbst.« 
»Nein. Ich kann nicht zu ihr zurück. Sie... erinnert mich zu sehr an Eluvîn.« Der Junge schaut wieder in den Himmel. »Ich könnte keinen Tag mit diesem Mädchen verbringen, ohne an ihrem Tod erinnert zu werden. Und das tut verdammt weh.« 
»Kann ich nicht nachfühlen. Schmerzen sind mir unbekannt.« Lachend steht der Tod auf. »Sorry, mein Kumpel, aber ich muss los.« Er reicht ihm noch ein letztes Mal die Hand. Mit einem Lächeln auf dem Schädel setzt er hinterher: »Sie macht sich Sorgen. Mehr nicht. Und wer sich um dich Sorgen macht, der mag dich. Vergiss das nicht.« 
Wind kommt auf, und im nächsten Moment schwebt der Tod, getragen von einer rosafarbenen Wolke, hinfort. 
Der Junge schaut ihm kurz nach. Dann grinst er breit. »Du siehst bescheuert aus, weißt du das?« 
Die Antwort kommt nur leise. »Lass mich doch auch mal was Neues probieren! Jesus hat damals mit der Nummer einen Haufen Respekt eingeheimst, wer sagt, dass es heute nicht auch noch klappt!« Laut grölend wird der Tod und seine Wolke immer kleiner, bis er gänzlich in dem Nachthimmel verschwunden ist. 
Der Junge bleibt auf dem Dach stehend zurück, blickt noch lange zu den Sternen hinauf. Schließlich steckt er seine Hände in die Tasche. Ein leichter Wind umweht ihn, treibt den Geruch von gebratenem Fleisch in seine Nase. 
Mit einer steifen Miene geht er im Lichte des Mondes zum Rand des Daches.
Und springt hinunter.


----------



## Al Fifino (10. Dezember 2007)

*Wendung 
*
Die Nacht ist schon längst hereingebrochen. Ein paar Ratten krabbeln und kratzen über die Steine, immer auf der Suche nach etwas Fressbarem. Sogar eine Eule lässt sich in dem heruntergekommenen Ort sehen. Sie betrachtet die kleinen Tierchen genau und schwingt sich anschließend wieder in den Himmel. 
Charlie sitzt da. Und starrt Löcher in die Luft. 
_Wo rennt dieser Trottel nur rum? _
Ihr Kopf wendet sich hin und her und schaut die kleine Straße, welche an ihrem neuem Domizil vorbei führt, entlang. 
_Andererseits... warum mache ich mir um ihn überhaupt Sorgen? Er wird sich ja hoffentlich um sich selbst kümmern können. _
Die Eule schreit lange und klagend auf. 
»Verdammt...« Brummelnd steht das Mädchen auf und geht die Treppe wieder hinauf. In der Wohnung betritt sie sogleich das Zimmer mit dem Bett, um sich seufzend darauf nieder zu lassen. Sie verschränkt ihre Arme hinter dem Kopf und blickt die graue und trostlose Decke an. 
_Was er wohl grad macht? Vielleicht sucht er ja das Haus und findet es nicht... Nein, er wohnt hier ja schon ´ne ganze Weile. Daran kann´s nicht liegen. _
Ihre Augen schließen sich. Schwärze umgibt sie, nur durchbrochen von kleinen grünen und gelben Lichtflecken, die einmal nach rechts, dann nach links, oben oder unten tanzen. 
_Vielleicht haben sie ihn ja erwischt. Nein, dann hätte ich die Gewehrschüsse gehört... _
Sie reißt sich von dem lustigen Schauspiel fort und öffnet die Lider, um sich in der fast vollkommenen Dunkelheit umzuschauen. 
_Wo bleibt der Kerl?! _
Schritte. 
Sie lächelt leicht. »Kommst du auch mal?« 
Die Geräusche verstummen abrupt. 
Unsicher steht das Mädchen auf, geht in Richtung Flur. »Hallo?« _Wie hieß er noch gleich? Irgend was mit 'S'..._ 
Ein Knurren, wie ein kleiner Hund, dem man seinen Lieblingsknochen klauen wollte. 
Erschrocken macht Charlie einen Schritt zurück. »Wer ist da? Was ist da?!« 
»Wieso bist du noch immer hier?« Die Stimme ist schneidend und kalt, hat keinerlei Wärme in sich. Und trifft ihr mitten ins Herz. 
»Hey... du hast mich erschreckt.« Sie zittert noch immer leicht, ihre Augen huschen im Gang auf und ab. Doch so sehr sie sich auch anstrengt, sie kann den Jungen nicht entdecken. 
»Ich habe dich etwas gefragt.« Die Worte sind so laut, als stände er direkt neben ihr. Charlie wirbelt mit weit aufgerissenen Augen herum. 
Finsternis erstreckt sich vor ihr, nichts anderes. 
Sie fährt sich mit den Händen übers Gesicht. »Wo bist du?« 
»Verschwinde!« Er klingt verärgert, fast so, als hätte sie ihm etwas angetan, das unverzeihbar sei. _Na ja, ich habe versucht, ihn zu töten..._ Trotz regt sich in dem Mädchen, es stemmt ihre Hände in die Hüften. »Vergiss es. Ich wohne hier.« 
»Seit wann das denn?« 
»Seit ungefähr einem Tag.« 
»Willst du mich verarschen oder so?« Seine Gestalt schält sich aus der Schwärze, er schaut sie finster an. Das Mädchen hingegen grinst bloß breit zurück. »Endlich sehe ich dich mal...« Sie mustert ihn eingehend. »Sag mal, bist du gegen eine Wand gerannt oder so? Du blutest ganz schlimm am Kopf.« 
»Was denn, jetzt willst du mich auch noch bemuttern?« Er macht einen drohenden Schritt auf sie zu. »Verzieh dich. Sofort.« 
Sie legt ihren Kopf schief, blickt ihn überlegend an. Nach einem Moment antwortet sie: »Weißt du, was? Mir gefällt´s hier zu gut. Schönes Plätzchen, dass du da hast. Sicher vor der Armee. Ich glaube, ich bleib hier für immer.« 
Er kommt noch näher heran. »Ich habe gesagt, du sollst -« 
»Was du sagst, ist mir schnurz.« Sie dreht sich einfach um und lässt ihn stehen wie einen begossenen Pudel. Der Junge starrt ihr hinterher, dann knurrt er wieder wie ein alter Köter. »Verdammt, was willst du überhaupt von mir?!« 
Ihre Stimme klingt ein wenig gedämpft aus dem Raum heraus. »Von dir? Gar nichts. Aber dein Bett ist so schön weich, ich bleibe hier noch ein bisschen. Was sind das eigentlich alles für Federn hier? Die liegen im ganzen Haus herum...« 
Er fährt sich kurz durch´s Haar, dann folgt er Charlie und findet sie in der Decke eingekuschelt vor. »Würdest du nicht mal glauben, wenn ich´s dir sage.« 
»Red nicht so viel, einfach raus damit.« Sie grinst ihn breit an. »Ich möchte alles wissen, immerhin geht´s um mein neues Zuhause.« 
»Die sind von mir.« 
»Von... dir?« Ein wenig verwundert steht sie auf und geht ein Mal um ihn herum. »Ich sehe aber nirgends Federn... wachsen die dir an den intimen Stellen?« Sie steht wieder direkt vor ihm, ihre Augen blitzen belustigt auf. Er erwidert den Blick ohne ein Lächeln. »Nein. An Stellen, die du niemals vermuten würdest.« 
»Ah ja. Und wo sind die?« 
»Verlass einfach mein Haus.« 
»Ich habe doch schon gesagt, dass ich -« 
Seine Hand schießt nach vorne, packt ihren Hals und hebt sie hoch. Entsetzt baumelt sie in der Luft, kratzt verzweifelt an seiner Haut herum. Doch sein Griff lockert sich nicht etwa, er drückt noch fester zu. Seine Augen bohren sich geradezu in ihre. »Ich habe gesagt, du sollst verschwinden! Wie lange willst du meine Geduld noch strapazieren?« 
Einige abgehackte Worte dringen aus ihrem Mund. Ihr Gesicht läuft bereits bläulich an. »Runter... Luft...« 
»Haust du ab? Nick einfach.« 
Ihr Fuß trifft ihm direkt zwischen die Beine. Keuchend geht er zu Boden, Charlie landet direkt neben ihm, würgt und schnappt nach Luft. »Du verdammtes Arschloch!« Sie flüstert leise, fasst sich vorsichtig an den Hals. Kleine Würgemale haben sich gebildet. Sie läuft vor Zorn geradezu rot an. Sofort sitzt sie auf dem Bauch des Jungen und schlägt ihm mitten ins Gesicht. »Du verrückter Penner! Willst du mich etwa umbringen?! Dann nimm den hier!« Ihre Faust trifft erneut seinen Kopf und kracht frontal gegen seinen Kiefer. Aufschreiend wackelt das Mädchen mit ihrer Hand. »Verdammt, was hast du bitte für Knochen?!« 
Ein Schlag in den Magen raubt ihr alle Luft. Sie krümmt sich zusammen, gleitet langsam zur Seite und bleibt erneut nach Luft schnappend am Boden. Schwer atmend steht der Junge auf, packt sie am Kragen und zieht sie mühelos hoch. »Ich hatte gesagt, du sollst dich verzieh´n! Wieso tust du es nicht einfach?!« 
Sie lächelt leicht. »Vielleicht, weil ich weiß, wer du bist?« 
»Ach ja? Wer bin ich denn?« 
»Der Hacker, der das halbe Raketenarsenal der USA abgeschossen und in der Wüste hat landen lassen.« 
Wieder entfahren ihm die animalischen Laute. »Woher weißt du das?« 
»Habe bloß geraten.« Sie lacht leise, verstummt jedoch sofort, als sie hart auf den Beton fällt. Langsam schaut sie zu dem Jungen auf, der sie beinahe hasserfüllt anstarrt. 
»Darf ich dich was fragen?« 
»Nein.« 
»Was hast du gegen mich?« 
Stille. 
»Nichts.« 
»Nichts?« Sie hustet, steht dabei auf. Zuckt zusammen, als Schmerzen durch ihren Bauch jagen. »Wieso haust du mir dann eine rein?! Wieso willst du plötzlich, dass ich abhaue?!« 
Er wendet sich von ihr ab. »Verzieh dich einfach, Eluvîn.« 
»Elu... wer?« Charlie schaut ihn verwirrt an.
Er bleibt noch einen Moment stehen. 
Dann geht er einfach zurück in den Gang. Verschwindet in der Dunkelheit. 
Einen Moment später sind die Geräusche der nackten platschenden Füße verstummt. Stattdessen hört Charlie ein leises Schniefen. Vorsichtig geht sie auf den Durchgang zu, spitzt um die Ecke. 
Er lehnt an der kalten Wand. Hat seine Arme um sich geschlungen. Und weint leise. 
Ein Gefühl, dass sie schon lange nicht mehr verspürt hatte, macht sich in Charlie breit. 
Mitleid.
Langsam kommt sie auf ihn zu, legt ihm beruhigend die Hand auf die Schulter. Ihre Stimme ist ruhig und freundlich, sogar ihre Augen haben einen warmen Ausdruck angenommen. »Was ist los?« 
»Lass mich.« 
»Nein.« Sie geht noch näher an ihn heran. »Für wen hast du mich gehalten? Diese... Eluvîn. Wer ist das?« 
Der Junge zieht geräuschvoll die Nase hoch. »Eine Freundin.« 
»Deine Freundin?« 
Er nickt leicht. 
»Was ist mit ihr?« 
Ein kläglicher Laut, wie ein Hund, dem Schläge angedroht werden, dann bricht er wieder in Tränen aus. Das Mädchen ist um ihn herumgegangen und beobachtet ein wenig ratlos, wie ein Tropfen nach dem anderen auf den Boden aufprallen und sich dort zu einer kleinen Pfütze ansammeln. »Warst du so wütend auf sie, dass du sie gleich umbringen wolltest?« 
»Ja, verdammt!« Er schreit sie an, voller Wut, voller Zorn. Voller Trauer. Seine Augen sind rot gerändert und sehen aus, als würden sie brennen. 
Charlie blickt nur lächelnd zurück. »Ich bin aber nicht sie. Ich bin wer anders.« 
»Das glaubst du.« 
»Was heißt hier, das glaube ich? Ich weiß es. Bin schließlich nicht blöde.« 
Der Junge schluckt die letzten Tränen hinunter. »Darüber lässt sich eindeutig streiten.« 
Sie grinst ihn an. »Wenigstens hast du deinen Humor behalten. Sehe ich ihr denn wirklich so ähnlich?« 
»Könntest glatt ihre Zwillingsschwester sein.« 
»Aber du weißt, dass ich nicht sie bin.« 
»Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Du hast zu viel mit ihr gemeinsam.« 
»Was denn zum Beispiel?« Sie schaut ihn interessiert an, legt wieder ihren Kopf schief. 
»Du haust zu wie sie. Legst dauernd deinen Schädel schräg. Und bereitest mir nichts als Ärger und Kummer.« 
»Und wieso weinst du dann?« 
Er wendet sich wieder von ihr ab, geht zurück ins Zimmer. »Weil ich sie liebte«, flüstert er noch.


----------



## Tergenna (14. Dezember 2007)

coole geschichte, auch wenn ich den anfang besser fand. Da  war mehr Humor.
das ist echt gut. mach weiter so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (18. Dezember 2007)

Der Humor kann nicht die ganze Zeit erhalten werden und muss halt irgendwann in den Sarkasmus und Ironie übergehen, Tergenna. Aber ich schätze, das wird die Geschichte nicht großartig schlechter machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



___________________________________________________________________

»Oh...« Sie kratzt sich ein wenig verlegen am Kopf. »Du warst in sie verliebt und wolltest sie umbringen?« 
»Was dagegen?« Seine Stimme dringt ein wenig gedämpft aus dem Raum.
»Nein, nein! Überhaupt nicht...« Ihre Stirn legt sich in Falten. _Umbringen wollte er mich ja schon. Mann, hoffentlich hat sich der Trottel nicht auch noch in mich verguckt... _
»Das habe ich gehört.« 
»Ich habe nichts gesagt.« 
»Nicht? Hm. Egal, ich habe es trotzdem gehört.« 
Nun ist Charlie vollkommen verwirrt. »Wie willst du etwas hören, wenn ich nichts sage?« 
»Vergiss es. Ist zu hoch für dich.« 
»Ah ja?« Wieder regt sich der Trotz in ihr. Sie geht ihm direkt hinterher und entdeckt ihn im Bett. Er hat ihr den Rücken zugewandt. »Hey, verschwinde da gefälligst! Das ist meins!« 
»Ich bleib hier drin, so lange, wie´s mir passt, kapiert?« Seine Stimme ist wieder ein wenig fester geworden.
»Und wo soll ich bitte schlafen?« 
»Selber schuld, wenn du bei mir einziehen musst. Ich habe nur das eine Bett hier, und das behalte ich.« 
Charlie stampft mit dem Fuß auf den Boden. »Aber ich bin ein Mädchen!« 
»Und ich bin ein Junge, klug erkannt. IQ von 5, würde ich schätzen.« 
»Oh Mann! Jungs!« Sie schaut ihn beleidigt und auch ein wenig wütend an. »Hast du überhaupt kein Feingefühl? Kein Wunder, dass dich diese Elu... Elu... Elu-irgendwas nicht leiden konnte!« 
»Na und? Kannst du doch auch nicht. Ist ja alles im Lot.« 
»Argh! Ich halte das einfach nicht aus!« 
»Du solltest lieber nicht so vor Zorn rauchen, ich glaube, die Feuermelder funktionieren noch. Und jetzt Ruhe, ich will schlafen.« 
Einen Augenblick lang sieht es so aus, als wolle das Mädchen gleich auf den Jungen losgehen, doch im letzten Moment überlegt sie es sich anders. »Na gut. Wie du willst.« 
Er rollt sich auf dem Bett herum und schaut sie gelangweilt an. Die Tränen sind verschwunden, die Augen nicht mehr gerändert. Aber vielleicht irrte sich Charlie auch bloß. In der Dunkelheit konnte sie fast nichts erkennen. 
»Was will ich denn?« Seine Stimme hat nun vollkommen ihr Zittern verloren. Soweit Charlie sein Gesicht erkennen kann, lässt nichts mehr darauf schließen, dass er gerade eben noch geweint hat. »Dich sicherlich nicht.« 
»Dumm für dich.« Bevor er begreift, was gerade geschieht, ist sie schon zu ihm unter die Decke geschlüpft. Ihr Gesicht ist vielleicht ein paar Zentimeter von seinem entfernt, und so ist es ihm unmöglich, das ebenso siegessichere wie fiese Grinsen zu übersehen. »Na, was willst du jetzt machen?« 
Grummelnd packt er die Decke, zieht sie rasch zu sich hinüber und dreht sich um. »Dich in der Kälte verrecken lassen.« 
»Hey!« Sie schlägt ihm auf den Rücken, doch er lässt sich davon nicht im Geringsten stören. »Was soll das?! Rück gefälligst was von der Decke raus!« 
»Das ist meine Decke, klar soweit?« 
»Nein, nicht klar!« Sie haut noch einmal zu. 
Und trifft etwas Weiches, Flauschiges. 
»Aua!« Der Junge dreht sich sofort herum. »Was soll das?!« 
»Was war das?« 
»Nichts, was dich etwas anginge! Also lass mir endlich meine Ruhe!« 
Ihr Mund verzieht sich wieder zu einem selbstgefälligem Grinsen, ihre Augen blicken ihn interessiert an. »Dann dreh dich doch um, wenn´s dir nicht passt.« 
»Worauf du einen lassen kannst!« Sofort wendet er sich wieder von dem Mädchen ab und brummelt noch ein wenig vor sich hin wie ein alter Bär. 
»Au!« 
Charlie´s Augen weiten sich. 
Sie hält eine lange weiße Feder in der Hand. 
»Was, in Gottes Namen, ist _das??_« 
»Verdammt, du hast mir ´ne Feder aus dem Flügel gezogen! Ich sollte dich -« 
Er verstummt sofort, als er ihr Gesicht sieht. »Ähm... was habe ich gerade gesagt? Das, äh... war bloß... ein blöder Scherz?« 
»Du hast _Flügel??_« 
»Lass mich einfach in Ruhe schlafen. Viel zu anstrengender Tag heute.« Wieder dreht er sich um, doch diesmal schaut der Junge beinahe verzweifelt aus. 
Das Mädchen hingegen tastet in der Luft herum, bis sie schließlich gefunden hat, was sie sucht. Das weiche unsichtbare Ding, dem sie eben eine Feder entwendet hatte. Staunend fährt sie ihm entlang und endet erst am Rücken des Jungen. 
»Könntest du mal damit aufhören? Das kitzelt.« 
»Oh! Entschuldigung!« Sie zieht sofort ihre Hand zurück. »Es ist nur... na ja, wie soll ich das sagen? Es ist das erste Mal, dass mir so was passiert.« 
»Wundert mich nicht.« Seine Stimme klingt gedämpft, fast so, als hätte er sein Gesicht im Kissen vergraben. »Scheisse, wieso verplapper ich mich nur regelmäßig...« 
»Bist du... ein Engel?« 
»Was glaubst du, warum ich überhaupt noch lebe?« 
»Ich liege... neben einem _Engel?_« 
»Nein, neben dem Teufel.« Er seufzt leise. »Natürlich neben einem Engel. Kann ich jetzt schlafen?« 
»Wieso sehe ich deine Flügel nicht?« 
»Ich will schlafen!« 
»_Wieso sehe ich deine Flügel nicht?!_« Ihre Stimme hat einen Klang angenommen, der dem Jungen klar macht, dass er erst seine Ruhe bekommt, wenn ihr Wissenshunger befriedigt ist.
»Meine Güte!« Ein kurzes Flimmern erstrahlt, dann erblickt Charlie zwei prachtvolle, vollkommen weiße Schwingen, die eng am Rücken des Jungen anliegen. »Zufrieden? Kann ich jetzt endlich schlafen?« 
»Äh... natürlich. Klar.« Sie schaut ihn noch immer ein wenig fassungslos an, schafft es jedoch tatsächlich, sich von ihm abzuwenden und sich mehr schlecht als recht in die Matratze zu kuscheln. Und trotz der Kälte und vor allem ihrer Entdeckung schläft sie kurze Zeit darauf tief und fest.


----------



## Artherk (19. Dezember 2007)

mehr mehr mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 extrem geil will wissen wies weitergeht^^ du machst das echt super immer wieder wendungen sehr sehr gut muss ich zugeben ... bin auch schon sehr gespannt wies endet^^ lg arthi


----------



## Tergenna (19. Dezember 2007)

Das war wieder mehr nach meinem geschmack.
weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (20. Dezember 2007)

***** 

Der Junge wacht auf, einfach so. Zumindest glaubt er das. 
Noch immer herrscht tiefe Dunkelheit. 
Langsam dreht er sich zu dem Mädchen um. 
Sie zittert leicht. 
»Verdammt, die wird mir noch krank...« 
Sofort hält er den Mund, als er hört, wie sie leise etwas vor sich hin murmelt. Es hört sich verdächtig nach 'Flügel' und 'bescheuert' an. 
Leise seufzend legt er sich wieder hin. 

***** 

Die Sonne scheint bereits durch das Fenster, als Charlie endlich aufwacht. Doch obwohl sie weiß, dass sie sich nun wieder in der Wirklichkeit befindet, öffnet sie ihre Augen nicht. 
»Ich habe von einem Engel geträumt...« Ein Lächeln huscht über ihre Züge. »Der und ein Engel. Meine Güte, was habe ich getrunken?« 
Sie schlägt ihre Augen auf. 
Und blickt direkt in sein Gesicht. Sein gleichmäßiger Atem streicht ihr sanft über die Haut. _Der Kerl pennt also noch immer._ Sie muss unwillkürlich breit grinsen. _Und er ist ein stinknormaler Junge. Und ein Arsch dazu._
Dann wird ihr erst die Wärme gewahr, die sie durchflutet. 
Ihr Arm streift etwas, was daraufhin leise rascheln. Verwundert blickt sie um sich. 
Die beiden Flügel hatten sich um sie gelegt.
_Ich... träume also noch. Und wozu brauche ich überhaupt noch eine Decke?_ Vorsichtig berührte sie eine einzelne Feder. _Die Dinger sind um einiges wärmer... _
Zufrieden lächelnd rutscht sie noch ein wenig näher an den Jungen heran und gibt ihm einen Kuss auf die Wange. »Danke«, haucht sie in sein Ohr. Dann schmiegt sie sich vollkommen an ihn. 
Sein Mund verzieht sich zu einem Schmunzeln.


----------



## Davidor (22. Dezember 2007)

Zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Need more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragoxx (26. Dezember 2007)

Deine Geschichte ist einfach nur genial.

Habe sie heute entdeckt und gleich in einem Ruck durchgelesen. Du schreibst einfach toll und manchmal ärgert man sich  mit wie Naiv doch Senjin manchmal ist. Einfach toll! 

Ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein großes Lob von mir,

Aragoxx


----------



## Al Fifino (26. Dezember 2007)

Ähm... der heißt 'Sandji', nicht 'Senjin'. Junge, wir sind nicht bei WoW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
___________________________________________________________________

*Überraschung *

Ein kleiner zersauster Vogel landet flatternd in dem offenen Fenster und betrachtet neugierig die völlig unbekannte Umgebung. Die schwarzen Knopfaugen huschen in jede Ecke, bis sie das Bett entdecken. Zusammen mit dem darauf liegenden Mädchen, das sich fest an den Jungen gekuschelt hat. 
Leise zwitschernd hüpfte das Vögelchen auf den Boden und näherte sich dem Bett, um mit einiger Anstrengung und kräftigen Flügelschlagen auf der hölzernen Kante zu landen. Es legt den Kopf schief, betrachtet die langen weißen Flügel, die schützend über dem Mädchen liegen, sie umhüllen. 
Und pickt hinein. 
»Au!« 
Sofort flattert der Vogel laut aufkreischend davon und verschwindet durch das Fenster. Ein wenig schlaftrunken schaut ihm der Junge hinterher, bis er bemerkt, dass sich auch das Mädchen rührt. Leise murmelnd öffnet sie die Augen. 
Und ist mit einem Schlag hellwach, nachdem sie die leise raschelnden Flügel entdeckt hat. 
»AAAAAH!« Wie verrückt schlägt sie um sich, reißt an den Federn herum. Der Junge schreit schmerzerfüllt auf. »Hey, was soll das?! Hör gefälligst -« 
Ein Tritt in den Magen lässt ihn abrupt verstummen und stattdessen nach Luft ringen. Währenddessen rollt sich Charlie aus dem Bett und liegt nun mit schreckgeweiteten Augen auf dem Boden. So schnell sie nur kann, rappelt sie sich auf und hastet in die andere Hälfte des Raumes, möglichst weit weg von dem Jungen, wo sie sich mit dem Rücken gegen die Wand presst. Der Junge hat sich endlich wieder einigermaßen erholt und sieht das Mädchen verwirrt an. »Was glotzt du so?« 
»Du... du... hast Flügel!« 
»_Das_ war´s?! Deshalb trittst du mir in den Bauch?!« 
»Wieso hast du _Flügel?!_« 
»Hatten wir das nicht gestern erst?« 
»Mo... moment mal.« Um Fassung ringend, fährt sie sich durch´s Haar. Ihre Augen wenden sich keine Sekunde von den riesigen Schwingen ab. »Das gestern... war... _kein Traum?_« 
»Du bist bekloppt, oder?« 
»Bist du ein Freak?« 
»Ein _Freak?!_« Seine Stimme klingt gekränkt. »Nein, natürlich nicht! Na ja, wobei...« 
»Du... du... du...« 
Behutsam steht der Junge auf und geht langsam auf das Mädchen zu. »Ich habe zwar keinerlei Ahnung, was mit dir los ist, aber ich will dir nichts tun. Klar?« 
»Du... du...« 
»_Was_ ist mit mir?« 
»Du...« 
»Was ist überhaupt mit _dir?_« 
»Du bist ein Engel?« 
»Nein, ich bin ein Arsch mit Flügeln, weißt du?« Er verdreht theatralisch die Augen. »Natürlich bin ich ein Engel!« 
»Das...« Ihre Augenlider flattern, dann geben ihre Beine nach und sie fällt gegen ihn. Völlig überrumpelt knallt er hart auf den Beton, alle Luft weicht aus seinem Körper. Schmerzen zucken durch seinen Rücken, sein Herz hämmert ihm gegen die Brust. Und auf ihm liegt das in Ohnmacht gefallene Mädchen. 
Ächzend setzt er sich auf. _Mann, was für ein beschissener Morgen... kann ja nicht mehr schlimmer kommen. _
»Oh, natürlich kann es das.« 
Ein lauter Seufzer entfährt dem Jungen. Als er aufschaut, steht ein alter Bekannter vor ihm. »Tod, was willst du schon wieder hier? Spannst wohl ein wenig, was?« 
Das bleiche Gerippe grinst breit. »Wenn, dann sicherlich nicht bei dir. Nun, Scherz beiseite. Ich bin geschäftlich hier.« 
»Ah ja? Inwiefern?« 
»Insofern, dass ich ein junges Mädchen mit dem Namen Charlie abholen soll.«


----------



## Aragoxx (26. Dezember 2007)

Oh, entschuldige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war wohl doch in bisschen zu spät. Aber Danke für den nächsten Teil.
 Wieder einsame Spitze!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,

Ara


----------



## Al Fifino (31. Dezember 2007)

»Wie bitte?!« Der Junge reißt seinen Kopf herum und betrachtet erst jetzt das Skelett, das ihn mit einem schiefen Lächeln anschaut. »Na ja, du kennst das doch... schwaches Herz und solche Dinge.« 
Seine Hand fährt rasch auf die Brust des Mädchens, dann atmet der Junge erleichtert auf. »Ihr Herz klopft noch...« Einen Moment später fällt ihm auf, was er gerade tut, und mit hochrotem Kopf zieht er seine Hand wieder zurück.
»Oh, tatsächlich? Dieser Umstand lässt sich schnell beheben...« 
Entgeistert starrt der Junge seinen alten Freund an. »Du... machst einen Scherz. Los, gib´s zu!« 
»Du kennst mich lange genug. In solchen Dingen scherze ich nicht.« 
»Dann verzieh dich!« Zornig springt der Junge auf und zieht dabei Charlie mit auf die Beine. »Sie ist nicht tot! Sie lebt!« 
»Nicht mehr lange. Hörst du, wie ihr Atem immer schneller geht?« Lächelnd beobachtet der Tod, wie der Junge plötzlich ganz still wird und lauscht. 
»Verarsch mich nicht!« 
»Dann schau halt mal ihren Bauch an. Der hebt und senkt sich immer schneller. Gib´s einfach auf, die macht´s nicht mehr lange. Du kannst dir doch ´ne Neue suchen...« 
»Halt die Schnauze!« Er schreit ihm die Wörter entgegen, als könnte er damit etwas ausrichten. Eine erste Träne rollt dem Jungen die Wange hinunter. »Sie lebt noch! Und sie wird nicht sterben! Sie muss nicht sterben!« 
»Oh, na klar!« Lachend kommt das Skelett mit wehendem Mantel näher. »Und wer sagt das?« 
Der Junge macht einen Schritt zurück, zieht den Körper des Mädchens mit sich. Mit ruhiger und fester Stimme erwidert er: »Ich. Ich sage das. Und du kannst mir helfen.« 
»Oh nein, mein Freund. Ich kann dir verflucht noch mal nicht helfen.« 
»Natürlich kannst du! Du kannst sie einfach -« 
»Nein, ich kann sie nicht einfach leben lassen! Ich kann sie auch nicht entkommen lassen! Schon alleine, weil das mein Ego nicht mitmachen würde! Bisher ist mir noch keiner entwischt, und die da«, er zeigt mit einem langen knöchernen Finger auf Charlie, »wird sicher nicht die Erste sein, der das gelingt!« 
»Aber -« 
»Lass sie einfach in Ruhe sterben, okay? So sparst du mir einen Haufen Nerven. Außerdem hat der Teufel anscheinend noch eine Rechnung mit dir offen. Er hat irgendwas geschwafelt von wegen Tätowierungen... keine Ahnung, jedenfalls ist er ziemlich sauer auf dich. Und deshalb hat er sie auserkoren, drauf zu geh´n. Grausam, wie er ist, auch noch wegen dir. Immerhin ist es ja eine Art Schock. Jetzt lass sie hier und -« 
»Deine Nerven sind mir so was von egal! Und dem Teufel kannst du sagen, dass ich ihm in den Allerwertesten treten werde, wenn er mir auch nur ein einziges Mal begegnen sollte!« Wieder kommt die Wut in dem Jungen hoch. Voller Zorn sieht er seinen Gegenüber an, brüllt lautstark herum. »Du kannst mich mal! Und sie wird leben!« 
Der Tod schaut ihn mit einer hochgezogenen Augenbraue an. »Moment mal! Du wirst doch nicht -« 
Der Junge schlingt seinen Arm um den Körper des Mädchens, dann dreht er sich um und rennt los. Mit einem weiten Sprung fliegt er durch das Fenster und breitet seine Schwingen aus. 
»Sandji! Du weißt genauso gut wie ich, dass du nicht abhauen kannst!« Der Tod erscheint an der Öffnung, setzt bereits einen Fuß auf das Fensterbrett, das nur aus hartem Stein besteht. »Du weißt, dass ich schneller bin -« 
Vorsichtig landet der Junge auf einem angrenzenden Dach und dreht sich um. Charlie hängt schlaff in seinem Arm. In der anderen Hand erkennt der Tod eine kleine Fernbedienung. Ein fieses Grinsen ziert das Gesicht des Engels. »Und du weißt nicht, dass im Computer-Gehäuse zwei Kilo TNT versteckt sind. Falls mal die Army vorbeischauen sollte.« 
Der Tod wirbelt herum und betrachtet entsetzt das Gebilde aus dünnem Blech, welches nicht einmal einen Meter von ihm entfernt steht. »Was?! Du verarschst mich!« 
»Bye, bye, Tod. Ich komm auch zu deiner Beerdigung.« Der Junge drückt einen der vielen bunten Knöpfe. 
Ein Ohren zerfetzender Knall lässt die Stille zerplatzen. Das gesamte Haus vibriert, die erste Etage ist gänzlich zerfetzt worden. Steine fliegen durch die Luft, treffen benachbarte Häuser und schlagen Löcher in die ohnehin halb eingefallenen Wände. Auch das Untergeschoss hat an seiner Tragfähigkeit eingebüßt und knirscht leise, dann immer lauter, bis es schließlich in sich zusammen fällt und von dem Gebäude nichts als Trümmer und eine riesige Staubwolke übrig bleibt. 
Seufzend wirft der Junge das kleine graue Kästchen weg. 
»Sag mal, bist du komplett durchgedreht?!« 
Ein bleicher Schädel liegt gleich neben dem Jungen. Dieser grinst die Überbleibsel des Todes an. »Du solltest dich sehen. Alles andere als würdevoll. Eher kopflos.« 
»Deine saudoofen Witze werden dir noch Leid tun! Verdammt leid! Du wirst... hey... was machst du da? Nein! Wehe, du -« 
Der Junge holt aus und tritt kräftig gegen den Schädel. Schweigend beobachtet er, wie das weiße Gebilde in die Luft fliegt und bald darauf, ein ganzes Stück weiter weg, zwischen den Häusern niedergeht. 
Sein Arm schlingt sich noch ein wenig fester um Charlie´s Taille, dann breiten sich die weißen Schwingen aus. Mit einigen kräftigen Schlägen erhebt er sich in den Himmel und fliegt davon.


----------



## Tergenna (1. Januar 2008)

Langsam wird der aber schon ein bisschen größenwahnsinnig... den Tod zu zerfetzen.
Aber trotzdem cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandos (2. Januar 2008)

echt genial deine geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber leider zieht es sich seit dem tod von seiner freundinn ziemlich...

an deiner stelle würd ich es nciht mehr so lang machen ^^

mfg.bandos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2008)

Bandos schrieb:


> echt genial deine geschichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie ich schon bei Ihrer/seiner anderen geschichte vermerkt habe:

Seid Ihr deppert man darf doch einem Autor net vorschreiben wie er/sie schreibt...des macht die Kreativität kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sage mal so lasst sie/ihn schreiben, wie sie/er es für richtich hält und die Story sind bis jetzt immer gut gewesen und i denke wenn sie/er ihren/seinen stil so weiter behält wird allet gut udn ihr werdet zufrieden sein

In diesem Sinne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  @Al Fifino


----------



## ZhouThai (2. Januar 2008)

und wieder ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dem grande Maiestro!! 
also ich finds echt cool dass du meine geschichte bewertest und i hoff sie gefällt dir und vielleicht aber nur vielleicht wenn ich hart arbeite kann ich auch mal so tolle geschichten schreiben wie du! 
du bist eine echte inspiration für mich Al Fifinio 
WEITER SO!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Januar 2008)

Schöne Geschichte, gut geschrieben,
gefällt mir. Ich hoffe du schreibst sie
noch weiter!


----------



## Al Fifino (5. Januar 2008)

*comment*
´Türlich schreib ich weiter, was sollte ich sonst tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bandos: irgendwo hast Du schon recht... mal schauen, was man da machen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_____


*Verzweiflung*

»Verdammte Kacke!« 
Die Büchse knallt gegen die steinerne Wand und fällt scheppernd zu Boden. Erschrocken schlägt Charlie ihre Augen auf. 
Sie liegt in einem notdürftig errichteten Bett. Die Matratze riecht, als sei sie schon einige Monate alt, und die Decke, die jemand über sie gelegt hatte, ist von Löchern übersät. Einige Federn scheinen nicht mehr an dem Platz zu sein, an dem sie sein sollten, und stechen ihr unangenehm in die Seite. 
Vor sich sieht sie einen dreckigen grauen Fußboden, in dem einige kleine Krater hineingesprengt sind. Vorsichtig schaut sie auf. 
Und erkennt den Jungen, der schwer atmend mit dem Rücken zu ihr steht. Seine weißen Schwingen sind eng an seinen Körper angelegt und reichen bis hinunter zum Boden, wo ein paar der Federn über den harten Beton streichen. 
Gleichzeitig erkennt sie die schwarzen Spuren auf den ansonsten makellosen Flügeln.
»_Verfluchte Scheiße!_« Voller Zorn tritt der Junge wieder gegen die Büchse, die vor ihm liegt. Diesmal fliegt sie in einem hohen Bogen aus dem niedrigen Fenster direkt vor ihm. Charlie hält ihren Atem an. Erst viele Sekunden später kann sie den Aufprall hören. 
Der Junge steht einsam im Raum. Doch nur einen Augenblick später geht er auf einen Balken zu, der mitten im Zimmer steht, und schlägt schreiend gegen ihn. Knirschend verbiegt sich das Holz, einzelne Späne fliegen in der Luft herum. Ein zweiter Schlag zertrümmert ihn vollkommen. 
Der Kopf des Jungen wirbelt herum. Seine Augen suchen fieberhaft die Kammer ab und wendet sich schließlich einer nicht sehr stabil aussehenden Mauer zu, die den Raum und das, was hinter ihm ist, teilt. Mit zornigen Schritten geht er darauf zu und schlägt auf die Backsteine ein. Sie bieten weit mehr Widerstand als das Holz. Statt eines Knirschens hört man nur das dumpfe Hämmern der Faust gegen das Mauerwerk. 
Charlie, die bis eben noch vollkommen still da gelegen hatte, richtet sich langsam auf. Verwirrt beobachtet sie den Jungen, wie er noch immer auf die Mauer einschlägt. Ein lautes Splittern ertönt. Einer der Steine fliegt heraus und hinterlässt eine kleine Lücke. Durch sie erkennt Charlie einen dunklen und verlassenen Flur. Überhaupt ist es recht dunkel in dem Zimmer, nur durch das winzig kleine Fenster dringen zaghaft einige Sonnenstrahlen herein. 
Der Junge wirbelt herum, ist auf der Suche nach etwas anderem, das er in seiner Wut zerstören kann. 
Und erblickt das Mädchen, dass verstört zurück schaut. 
Einen Moment bleibt er stehen, dann wendet er sich um und stampft zum Flur, in dem er gleich darauf verschwindet. Charlie schaut ihm lange hinterher. 
Ein lautes Krachen, dass sie zusammenzucken lässt, gefolgt von einem leisen Donnerhallen. Irgend etwas schweres ist gerade ziemlich tief gefallen. 
Zögerlich steht sie auf, rückt ihr verdrecktes T-Shirt und ihre Jeans zurecht. Ihre nackten Füße patschen auf den kalten Boden. Vorsichtig folgt sie dem Jungen, nähert sich dem Durchgang und spickt um die Ecke. 
Der Junge ist gerade dabei, einen stählernen Stuhl, den er aus einem der anderen Räume getragen hat, das Treppenhaus hinunter zu schmeißen. Krachend landet der Sitz auf den Stufen und poltert einige Etagen tiefer, bis er schließlich zerbeult und kaputt irgendwo liegen bleibt. 
»Was... tust du da?« Sie wundert sich selbst darüber, wie leise ihre Stimme ist. Doch der Junge hat sie sofort gehört, denn der zweite Stuhl, den er eben dem gleichen Schicksal wie schon seinen Vorgängern ausliefern wollte, senkt sich langsam wieder zu Boden. Sein Kopf hebt sich, kurz schaut er Charlie an. Dann nimmt er den Stuhl in die Hand und geht ohne eine Antwort in einen der angrenzenden Räume. 
Das Mädchen bleibt kurz stehen, bis sie langsam den Flur durchquert. 
In dem Moment, als sie den Raum betreten will, fliegt der Stuhl hinaus und nur wenige Zentimeter an ihrem Kopf vorbei. Aufschreiend presst sie sich an die Wand. Das Gebilde rast gegen die Wand und prallt davon ab, um einige Meter tief zu fallen und als verbeultes Etwas liegen zu bleiben. Mit viel gutem Willen hätte es als modernes Kunstwerk durchgehen können. 
Das Mädchen schluckt schwer, lugt am ganzen Leib zitternd um die Ecke. Der Junge steht gerade vor einer Wand und schaut sie mit zweifelndem Blick an, dann zieht er seinen Arm auf und lässt ihn krachend gegen die Mauer schnellen. Mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht schüttelt er gleich darauf seine Hand. Die Steine haben nicht einmal einen Kratzer abbekommen. Mit blitzenden Augen legt er seine andere Hand an die kalte Oberfläche. 
Ein lauter Knall. Licht durchflutet den Raum und blendet Charlie. Aufschreiend hält sie sich ihre Hand vor die Augen. Beinahe sofort ist die Helligkeit wieder erloschen. 
Langsam lässt sie ihre Hand sinken. 
Ein Loch klafft in der Mauer, groß genug, um bequem in den nächsten Raum zu kommen. Der Junge ist bereits darin verschwunden.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Uuui, der ist aber gut drauf... Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Al Fifino (19. Januar 2008)

Voller Angst klammert sich Charlie an den Türrahmen. »Was machst du?!« 
»Was ich mache?!« Die Antwort dröhnt ihr in den Ohren, so laut ist sie. Die Stimme des Jungen überschlägt sich. »Ich haue alles kaputt! Diese ganze verdammte Stadt soll brennen! Ich... ich bastle ´ne Atombombe und jag mich in die Luft!« 
»Bist du verrückt?!« Schnell geht das Mädchen zu dem neu entstandenen Durchgang und zuckt dabei schmerzvoll zusammen. Ein kleines Steinchen hatte sich in ihren Fuß gebohrt. Endlich befindet sie sich bei dem Loch. 
Der nächste Raum liegt bereits halb in Trümmern. Eine Granate oder etwas in der Art musste hier eingeschlagen haben. Den vielen Tischen nach zu urteilen war das hier mal ein Büro gewesen. Nun dienten die überlebenden Möbel dem Jungen als Dinge, die er nach Herzenslust zertrümmern konnte. Seine Faust fuhr auf eine Tischplatte nieder und durchbrach diese splitternd. 
»Ich habe dich was gefragt!« 
Er wirbelt herum. Charlie starrt ihn an, macht einen Schritt zurück. 
Seine Augen leuchten rot und lodern wie ein Feuer. »Willst du was von mir? Willst du was von mir?!« Er kommt auf sie zu, schmeißt dabei einen im Weg stehenden Schreibtisch einfach zur Seite. Das Mädchen schaut ihn noch immer voller Schrecken an, weicht immer weiter zurück. Bis sie die Wand in ihrem Rücken spürt. Gehetzt sieht sie sich um und erblickt die Tür. Sofort spurtet sie los. 
»Wo willst du denn hin?« 
Charlie entfährt ein markerschütternder Schrei. Vor ihr steht der Junge, der sie aus ausdruckslosen Augen anstarrt. 
»Dein verdammtes Gekreische kotzt mich an! Klar?!« Seine Hand schießt nach vorne, packt sie am Hals und drückt zu. Ihre Stimme erstickt sofort. Verzweifelt kratzt sie an seiner Haut, versucht, sich aus seinem Griff zu entwinden. 
Ihr Fuß stößt nach oben. 
Und wird von der zweiten Hand des Jungen gepackt. 
»Das hast du schon einmal gemacht. Du solltest dir was Neues einfallen lassen.« Sein Gesicht ist so erbarmungslos und grausam wie die Stimme, die aus seinem Mund kommt. 
Leise flüstert Charlie: »Lass... mich los.« 
Eine seiner Augenbrauen heben sich. »Was? Ich verstehe dich nicht! Sprich gefälligst lauter! Gerade noch konntest du doch schreien wie sonst was!« 
»Lass mich... los.« 
»Was? Was soll ich? Dich los lassen? Hm. Nein, ich glaube nicht. Ich habe die Schnauze voll! Ich habe die Schnauze voll von diesem ganzen Mist! Ich will verflucht noch mal sterben! Ich will einfach nur tot sein! Ich habe die Hölle, Gott und die Army am Arsch!« 
»Dann... lass mich... leben!« 
»Du musst verdammt noch mal lauter sprechen!« Gespielt nähert er sich ihrem Gesicht, das allmählich blau anläuft. »Ich soll dich leben lassen?! Nachdem du mich umbringen wolltest?! Nachdem du mich als _Freak_ bezeichnet hast?! Verdammt, ich weiß nicht mal, warum ich dich vor´m Tod gerettet habe! Ich hätte dich einfach verrecken lassen sollen!« 
Ihre Hand nähert sich seinem Gesicht, streicht ihm sanft über die Wange. 
»Bitte...« 
Mit einem Mal ist er ganz still, wie versteinert, sagt kein einziges Wort mehr.  
Dann verwandelt sich das leuchtende Rot seiner Augen in ein tiefes Schwarz, das am ehesten einem Loch ähnelt. Er drückt noch fester zu als vorher. »Vergiss es.« 
»Hey, Sandji, du altes Arschloch! Ich habe noch was offen bei dir!« 
Charlie landet unsanft auf dem Boden und ringt nach Luft. Der Junge ist herumgewirbelt und betrachtet nun abschätzend das Gerippe im schwarzen Mantel, welches vor ihm steht. 
»Du mieser Sack hast mich... Moment mal...« Einen Augenblick lang betrachtet der Tod den Jungen eingehend, dann zieht er scharf die Luft ein. »Du bist bekloppt. Du bist total gaga, ist dir das klar?« 
»Verzieh dich, oder ich breche dir jeden einzelnen Knochen, den du hast. Jeden.« 
»Das sind aber verdammt viele...«
»Nicht mehr lange.«


----------



## Davidor (24. Januar 2008)

Mehr davon bitte !

Ich bewundere deine Geschichten wirklich,einmalig!


----------



## Al Fifino (24. Januar 2008)

»Hm. Tja, ich habe ja schon immer gewusst, dass du ein elender Volltrottel bist, aber dass du so dumm sein würdest...« Lachend kam der Tod näher. Sein Tonfall hat sich komplett verändert: vom aggressiven Anschnauzen zu einem vergnügten Plaudern. 
Der Junge hingegen fährt ihn so scharf an wie vorher. »Noch einen Schritt näher, und die Drohung wird ernst.« 
»Oh, ich bin der Tod, was kann mir schon schlimmstenfalls passieren? Na, wen haben wir denn da... wenn das nicht die kleine Charlie ist.« Lächelnd geht er an dem Engel vorbei und kommt auf das Mädchen zu, welches ihn aus tellergroßen Augen anstarrt. 
»Lass sie in Ruhe.« Der Junge dreht sich um und kommt ebenfalls einen Schritt näher. 
»Oh, wieso denn? Du hättest sie ohnehin gerade gekillt, wenn ich nicht eingegriffen hätte. Wie bist du überhaupt auf diese bekloppte Idee gekommen, jetzt einen auf Apokalypse zu machen?« 
»Was? Apokalypse? Was für´n Dreck?« 
»Hm...« Der Tod wendet sich von dem Mädchen ab und betrachtet nochmals eingehend den Jungen. »Wie fühlst du dich?« 
»Wenn ich dich gleich in alle Einzelteile zerlegt habe, um einiges besser.« 
»Also wütend. Wut verbunden mit den Symbolen... nein, das ergibt keinen Sinn.« 
»Verzieh dich!« 
»Jetzt komm mal runter, Kumpel! Ich nehme ja nur sie mit.« Er deutet lächelnd auf Charlie. 
Der Junge schließt halb die Augen, winzige Schlitze entstehen, die noch bedrohlicher wirken und an eine Raubkatze erinnern. »Charlie, komm her.« 
»Wer... wer ist...« 
»Komm her! Sofort!« 
Sie schüttelt den Kopf, ihre Haare fliegen umher. »Glaubst du, ich bin total bescheuert?! Du bringst mich um!« 
»Das mache ich wirklich, wenn du nicht _sofort_ her kommst!« 
Zögernd steht sie auf, zittert am ganzen Leib. Ihre Lippen beben, ihre Augen spiegeln die Todesangst wieder, die sie gerade durchlebt. Dann macht sie einen Schritt auf ihn zu. 
Eine bleiche knöcherne Hand packt ihren Arm. »Oh nein, mein Freund, so nicht.« Der Tod grinst selbstgefällig. »Die kommt mit _mir_.« 
Ein leises Knacken. Die Mündung eines silbernen Revolvers deutet auf den Totenkopf. 
Der Schuss hallt von der Wand wieder. Die Gestalt im schwarzen Umhang schreit gellend auf und stößt zugleich allerlei Flüche aus. »Verdammt, mein Auge! Sandji, du Schweinehund!« Seine Hände fahren über den Schädel, immer auf der Suche nach der Kugel, die ihn peinigt. Die rot glühenden Augen flackern immer wieder auf, als würden sie gegen eine unbekannte Kraft kämpfen, welche sie zum Erlöschen bringen will. Währenddessen hat der Junge bereits das Mädchen am Arm gepackt und zerrt sie hinaus. 
Im Flur bleibt er kurz stehen, schaut sich um. Charlie hämmert auf seinen Arm ein, ohne auch nur ansatzweise Erfolg zu erzielen. Bis sie ihm in einen der Finger beisst. 
»Au!« Ein harter Schlag gegen ihren Kopf. Sterne flimmern vor den Augen des Mädchens auf, dann kriecht die Schwärze immer näher heran und verschluckt schließlich auch die kleinen tanzenden Punkte.


----------



## Riane (30. Januar 2008)

Wow.. ich bin.. beeindruckt! 
Die Geschichte ist der absolute wahnsinn, einfach absolut Genial!
Ich freue mich schon über alles, wenn du den nächsten Teil bringst! Bis dahin hoffe ich, dass ich vor neugir nicht sterbe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (5. Februar 2008)

*****

Stöhnend und mit brummenden Kopf wacht Charlie auf. Verwirrt öffnet sie ihre Lider, blickt sich um.
Und keucht auf.
Der Junge schaut sie an. Aus tiefen braunen Augen. Seine Hand fährt ihr sanft durch das Haar, streichelt vorsichtig ihre Wange. Erst jetzt erkennt Charlie, dass er direkt vor ihr hockt. Furcht verzerrt ihre Miene. 
»Pst. Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben.« Der Junge lächelt ihr aufmunternd zu. »Ich tue dir nichts.« 
Ein leises Klicken. Der Lauf des Revolvers, der sich eben noch auf dem Boden befand, legt sich an seine Schläfe. Mit zitternder Stimme erwidert das Mädchen: »Das will ich dir auch raten. Wieso wolltest du mich töten?!« 
Er blickt ihr tief in die Augen.
Eine halbe Ewigkeit lang.
»Keine Ahnung.« 
Stille. 
»Keine Ahnung? Das ist alles?« 
»Ja.« 
»Willst du mich verarschen?!« Das Mädchen stiert ihn wütend an, drückt das kalte Metall noch ein wenig mehr in seine Haut. »Die Kugeln aus dem Ding haben dem... dem Tod Schmerzen zugefügt. Als werden sie es dir sicher auch.« 
»Sie würden mich umbringen.« 
»Umso besser. Warum wolltest du mich töten?!« 
»Ich weiß es nicht.« 
»Spuck endlich die Wahrheit aus!« 
»Ich weiß -« 
Die schallende Ohrfeige unterbricht ihn. Vorsichtig leckt er sich über die Lippen. Sie bluten. 
»Ich habe gesagt, ich will die Wahrheit!« Charlies Stimme überschlägt sich fast.
Die des Jungen hingegen ist vollkommen ruhig, als er erwidert: »Ich bin mir nicht sicher.« 
»Und was weiter?!« 
»Es liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Pakt mit dem Teufel.« 
»Ein... Pakt mit dem _Teufel?!_« 
»Ja. Er hat mir einige Runen in die Flügel gebrannt, so dass mich Gott nicht mehr finden konnte. Die Dinger hatten anscheinend Nebenwirkungen.« 
»Und welche?!« 
»Ich war verzweifelt.« Sein Lächeln lässt ein wenig nach. »Verzweifelt, weil ich die Hölle, Gott und die Menschen gegen mich hatte. Verzweifelt, weil ich dich liebe. Sieht so aus, als sei ich irgendwie... ausgerastet.« 
»Du hättest mich fast umge-« Ihre Stimme brach ab, sie schaute ihn fassungslos an. »Du... _liebst mich?_« 
»Ich weiß, es ist das Bescheuerteste, was mir passieren konnte.« Er grinste sie breit an. 
Sie erwidert das Lächeln nicht. »Lass diese doofen Scherze! Du liebst mich nicht!« 
»Doch, das tue ich.« 
»Wenn du mich lieben würdest, hättest du mich nicht umbringen wollen!« 
»Ich war nicht ich selbst.« 
»Was warst du dann?!« 
»Weiß nicht. So eine Art... Racheengel.« 
»Racheengel?!« 
»Ja. Ich wollte alles zerstören, was mir Probleme bereitete. Du gehörst dazu.« 
»Ich gehöre also dazu?!« 
»Du solltest längst tot sein. Sei froh, dass es mich gibt, sonst hätte dich der Kapuzenmann schon vor einiger Zeit geholt.« 
»Wenn es dich nicht gäbe, wäre ich nie in den ganzen Mist hier rein geraten!« 
»Hm...« Er hebt eine Augenbraue nach oben, so, als würde er angestrengt überlegen. Dann antwortet er mit einem Grinsen: »Stimmt. Dumm gelaufen.« 
»Du liebst mich trotzdem nicht!« 
»Wenn du meinst...« 
»Selbst wenn, _ich_ liebe dich nicht!« 
»Siehst du, das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich dich umbringen wollte.« 
»Weil ich dich nicht liebe?!« 
»Nein. Weil du dauernd irgend eine bekloppte Ausrede hast, die meistens nicht mal stimmt.« 
Charlies Augen bohren sich tief in die seinen. »Willst du etwa damit sagen, dass ich dich liebe und ich es selbst nicht weiß?!« 
»Du weißt es, aber du willst es nicht wahrhaben.« 
Das Mädchen atmet schwer, als es erwidert: »Ich glaube, ich puste dir gleich deine Rübe weg.« 
»Ich bin ein Engel. Es ist meine Aufgabe, Leute zu beschützen. Dazu gehört eben auch, in ihr Herz zu horchen.« 
»Zuerst breche ich dir deine Arme, und dann puste ich dir die Rübe weg. Hoffentlich wird es richtig schmerzhaft.« 
»Du fühlst dich zu mich hingezogen. Du führst gelegentlich Selbstgespräche darüber. Zwar nur in Gedanken, aber ich höre sie so laut, als würdest du sie sagen.« 
»Du... lügst.« 
»Oh, schon klar.« 
»Du schwafelst doch nichts als Mist!« 
»Von mir aus.« 
»Du... bist nur ein Arschloch! Ein Arschloch mit Flügeln!« 
»Ja.« 
»Wieso, verdammt noch mal, bist du so ruhig?!« 
Der Junge lachte leise. »Darf ich denn nicht? Na los, töte mich endlich, wenn du mich sowieso nicht liebst. Mein Leben hat ja keinen Sinn mehr. Pust´ mir alles mögliche und zum Schluss den Kopf weg, damit ich´s endlich hinter mir habe.« 
Charlie schluckt schwer, ihre Hand mit dem Revolver zittert. »Halt die Schnauze.« 
»Wieso denn? Knall mich endlich ab! Ich habe mich lange genug mit so einer Schlampe wie dir abgegeben. Einer verrückten Schlampe, wohlgemerkt. Hast mich erst angemacht und wolltest mich dann ausrauben, hast mich umgebracht... na ja, du hast es versucht.« 
Eine einzelne Träne rollt ihrer Wange hinab. »Halt die Schnauze!« 
»Du bist ausgerastet, als du herausgefunden hast, dass ich ein Engel bin. Okay, das ist irgendwo verständlich. Aber _wie_ du dich aufgeführt hast...« 
Sie schließt ihre Augen, ihre Hand zittert noch stärker. Laut schreit sie: »Halt die -« 
Peng.


----------



## Artherk (7. Februar 2008)

WoW einfach nur wow... ich zücke meinen hut vor dem meister der spannung... ich bin schon ganz hibbelig wies weitergeht... bin ja selber ein kleiner hobbyschreiber aber du... du bist der nächste hohlbein... Die spannung in deinen texten is schon fast atemberaubend... schon mal dran gedacht sowas zu veröffentlichen in nem buch oder so? wär bestimmt der megaseller unter rpg fans 
Lg der nichtwürdige arthi1^^


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Februar 2008)

***** 

Der Revolver fällt zu Boden und schlägt klackernd auf. 
Charlie hat ihre Hände auf den Mund geschlagen. Eine Träne rennt ihrer Wange hinab, läuft zum Kinn und tropft von dort aus auf den Beton. 
Der Junge liegt der Länge nach neben ihr. 
Die Flügel rascheln leise. 
Sein Kopf hebt sich ein wenig. 
Lächelnd schaut er sie an.
»Verarscht.« 
»Ver...« Ihre Stimme zittert, verliert sich beinahe.
Ein wuchtiger Schlag sendet den Jungen, der sich gerade wieder aufgesetzt hatte, erneut zu Boden. Stöhnend reibt er sich das Kinn, als Charlie ihn bereits am T-Shirt packt und erneut hochzieht. Verängstigt hebt die Hände. »Hey, warte mal! Das war nur ein Sch-« 
Weiter kommt er nicht mehr. Ihre Lippen berühren bereits seine.

---------~---------​
*Zukunft*

Der Tod steht auf einer der vielen Wolken um sich herum. In seiner knöchernen Hand hält er ein Fernrohr, welches er zielsicher an seinem Auge platziert. Murmelnd fängt er an, die Erde unter sich einer genauen Untersuchung zu unterziehen. 
Ein alter dunkelhäutiger Mann mit einem kurzen grauen Bart und in einem makellos weißen Anzug gekleidet tritt neben ihn. »Na, Tod, alles im Lot?« 
»Lustiger Reim.« Seufzend sucht die Kapuzengestalt weiter. »Nerv mich mal bitte nicht, ich habe gerade was zu tun.« 
»Ja, ich weiß. Du spionierst den Beiden nach, nicht wahr?« 
»Was heißt hier 'spionieren'? Ich versuche, sie wieder einzufangen, nachdem sie hier abgehauen sind, und warte nur auf den richtigen Augenblick. Ist doch auch in deinem Interesse, oder?« 
»Sollte man meinen. Ist es aber nicht.« 
»Wie bitte?« Verwundert schaut der Tod seinen Gegenüber an. »Gott, die sind vor dir ausgerissen! Ich meine -« 
»Und du hast ihnen geholfen, nicht wahr?« 
»Nein!«
»Ach, tatsächlich?«
Die Hände des Gerippes befingern ein wenig beunruhigt das Fernrohr. »Nun... bei Licht betrachtet... und wenn man alle unbekannten und nicht zu berücksichtigen Fakten hinzuzieht, die aber alles andere als wichtig sind... und bei -«
»Was wolltest du also sagen?«
Der Tod seufzt leise auf. »Ja, habe ich.« 
»Na also.« Der Mann lächelt breit, entblößt dabei gesunde, doch bei weitem nicht makellose Zähne. »Wieso regst du dich dann so auf? Lass die Beiden da unten, sie kommen sicherlich zurecht.« 
»Na klar, jetzt bestimmt.« Der Tod würdigt seinen Gegenüber mit einem finsteren Blick. »Nachdem Charlie auch noch ein Engel ist. Und die Beiden noch mehr Mist verbocken können.« 
»Du musst immer eins bedenken.« Der alte Mann lächelt gütig, während er auf die Erde hinab schaut. »Sie sind nur Kinder. _Meine_ Kinder.« 
»Nur Kinder, ja?« Der Schädel hat einen gehässigen Ausdruck angenommen, als der Tod erwidert: »Und wieso machen sie da unten dann... du weißt schon was?« 
»Sie sind alt genug. Außerdem kuscheln sie nur ein wenig.« 
»Was?!« Hastig setzt der Tod sein Fernrohr wieder an. »Gerade noch sah das aber sehr anders aus! Ich muss -« 
»Du musst gar nichts, mein Freund.« Lachend legt Gott dem Skelett eine Hand auf die Schulter. »Sie wissen, was sie tun. Charlie weiß es zumindest.« 
Schließlich wendet er sich vom Tod ab. »Kommst du mit, ein Tässchen Tee trinken?« 
»Tee? Nein, danke. Du weißt, ich trinke nur Kaffee.« 
»Natürlich. Schwarz oder weiß?« 
»Gott!« 
»Natürlich schwarz.« Lachend entfernt sich der alte Mann vom Rand der Wolke. 
Der Tod steht noch immer dort und schaut auf die Welt hinab. Ich hoffe nur, euch geht´s gut da unten. 
Ohne ein Lächeln oder überhaupt einer Regung im Gesicht dreht er sich um. 
Vor ihm steht der Junge, verschwommen und durchsichtig wie ein Geist.  
Seine Lippen bewegen sich.
_»So trennen sich also unsere Wege... was, Tod?« _
Der Tod geht einfach durch den Jungen hindurch. Dieser dreht sich schnell um und läuft neben ihm her. _»Hier, ein kleines Geschenk. Aber schau es dir erst an, wenn ich und Charlie weg sind.«_ Der Junge streckt die Hand aus. Er hält ein Stückchen Papier in der Hand. Doch das Gerippe versucht gar nicht erst, es zu ergreifen. 
Nur eine Erinnerung.
Der Junge zieht seinen Arm wieder zurück und winkt ihm noch einmal zu. _»Bis bald, Tod.«_ Langsam fängt die Gestalt an, sich auf zu lösen, bis ein Windhauch sie wie Nebel in winzige Fetzen zerreist. 
Nachdenklich bleib das Skelett stehen und kratzt sich am Kinn. Kramt den Zettel aus einer Innentasche seines Umhangs. Sieht ihn sich lange an.
Und lächelt dabei. 
Eine silbern glänzende Träne läuft aus der leuchtenden Augenhöhle und tropft auf die Wolke unter ihm. 
»Bis bald, Sandji. Bis bald.«
Ohne noch länger zu zögern, geht er weiter.
Das kleine Papier hält er gut fest.

In krakeliger Schrift steht darauf geschrieben:

_Der Tod mag grausam, niederträchtig und ein Ungeheuer sein,
Er mag erschreckend aussehen und unser Leben rauben.
Doch ist er auch das Tor zu einem Leben, das man sich nicht schöner vorstellen kann,
Und einer der besten Freunde, die man zu finden vermag.

Danke für alles.

Und besuch uns mal._
________________

Vielen Dank an die getreue Leserschaft für´s eifrige Verfolgen der Geschichte und den netten, manchmal schmeichelhaften, oft auch einschleimenden Kommentaren.

Jetzt noch schnell mit den bisherigen Kommentaren aufräumen:



Artherk schrieb:


> [...] du bist der nächste hohlbein...


Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich Herrn Hohlbein nicht gut leiden. Zwei, drei seiner Bücher waren ganz gut, aber die anderen altbekannt - stets die mehr oder weniger gleichen Personen, zumindest, was die Charaktereigenschaften angingen; bei zwei Büchern hat er sogar einmal exakt die gleichen Textpassagen übernommen. (Soll heißen, Wort für Wort tauchte in zwei verschiedenen Büchern auf.) Vor so viel Erfindungsreichtum kann ich meinen Hut leider nicht zücken...

Aber Danke für das Lob. Mein Ego platzt bestimmt gleich...



			
				Riane schrieb:
			
		

> Wow.. ich bin.. beeindruckt!
> Die Geschichte ist der absolute wahnsinn, einfach absolut Genial!
> Ich freue mich schon über alles, wenn du den nächsten Teil bringst! Bis dahin hoffe ich, dass ich vor neugir nicht sterbe!


Ich hoffe doch, Du hast bis zum Schluss überlebt...



			
				Davidor schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr davon bitte !
> 
> Ich bewundere deine Geschichten wirklich,einmalig!


Dass die Story einmalig ist, könnte gut sein. Bisher habe ich nichts großartig Vergleichbares gefunden. 



			
				Lurock schrieb:
			
		

> Uuui, der ist aber gut drauf... Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


Jetzt weißt Du es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				ZhouThai schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dem grande Maiestro!!
> also ich finds echt cool dass du meine geschichte bewertest und i hoff sie gefällt dir und vielleicht aber nur vielleicht wenn ich hart arbeite kann ich auch mal so tolle geschichten schreiben wie du!
> du bist eine echte inspiration für mich Al Fifinio
> WEITER SO!
> ...


Freut mich, wenn ich helfen kann.



			
				Dracun schrieb:
			
		

> *Seid Ihr deppert man darf doch einem Autor net vorschreiben wie er/sie schreibt...des macht die Kreativität kaputt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*g*



			
				Bandos schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider zieht es sich seit dem tod von seiner freundinn ziemlich...
> 
> an deiner stelle würd ich es nciht mehr so lang machen ^^


Ich hoffe, ich konnte deine Forderung zufrieden stellen.

@Tergenna: da ich zu faul bin, alle deine Comments zu beantworten... einfach ein Danke.



			
				Aragoxx schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, entschuldige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freut mich, wenn´s Dir gefallen hat.

@Nevýn & Badomen: Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank für die ersten Comments im gesamten Thread. Ich bin ehrlich gerührt. *schnüff*

Sooo, da ich jetzt alle Comments mehr oder weniger zufriedenstellend beantwortet haben dürfte, bleibt mir nur noch eines zu sagen:

*Nochmals Danke für´s Lesen!*

Und ein letzter Satz zum Schluss:

_Never loose your way home.
- Al Fifino_


----------



## Artherk (7. Februar 2008)

WAAs schon zu ende ? Schade... hoffentlich küsst dich bald wieder eine muse und eine neue geschichte entsteht^^ Die geschichte war echt der hammer... mach weiter so ^^ da hatte ich schon schöne stunden mit meiner freundinn dank dir, gemeinsam mit ihr das lesen war ziemlich geil^^ also danke für die geschichte alter haudegen^^ lg arthi


----------



## Mamasus (3. März 2008)

Ich muss vor dir echt den Hut ziehen, ich sitze hier wollte eigentlich schon seid 2 Stunden pennen gehen (es ist 1.00 uhr) aber ich konnte nicht aufhören!   Ich wünsche mir ehrlich noch eine sooo gute Geschichte von dir.

In diesem Sinne soll dich deine Muse auch weiterhin kräftig küssen und viel Erfolg und weitere Zustimmung und Lob!

Mamasus


----------



## Bazdash (7. März 2008)

Ganz grosses Kompliment. Die Geschcihte war einfach nur genial. Ehrlich, ich möchte mehr davon lesen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (19. März 2008)

WOW das war der hammer
ich hab die story heute entdeckt und gleich komplett durchgelesen und ich muss sagen das du echt hammer mäßig schreibst
die story war seeehr seeehr seeehr geil
am anfang fand ich sie zwar bissl besser weil es einfach nur geil war wie der junge den tod so verarscht und sich dann mit ihm anfreundet aber später war es auch genial vor allem wie er dann ein engel ist sich selbst umbringen will und dann die sachen mit charlie sind einfach genial
ich würde mich über mehr storys von dir freuen und möchte zum schluss nur noch sagen
*DANKE!!!*

Edit: Ich fands aber doch sehr schade das Eluvîn sterben musste ich konnte Charlie nicht ganz mit ihr verbinden als ich es gelesen habe.


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

Ich bin durch und ich kann nur sagen: SUPER, FANTASTISCH! Hat mich sehr gefesselt. Ich hab gelacht und bin teils fast in Tränen ausgebrochen, ein Glück das ich alleine im Büro bin.

Mach weiter so. Ich sehe das wir leser uns keinen Sorgen über gute Bücher für die Zukunft zu machen brauchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Mal noch eine Frage an den Autor: Ist Charlie die reinkanation von Eluvîn?


----------



## Al Fifino (1. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> edit: Mal noch eine Frage an den Autor: Ist Charlie die reinkanation von Eluvîn?


Dies sei dem Leser überlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille22 (28. April 2008)

Al schrieb:


> Dies sei dem Leser überlassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann sag ich mal, dass sie eine Reinkarnation ist.

Ich hab heute Das Geisterschloss gesehen. Und danach hab ich mein buffed-Profil mal wieder angesehen und mich ein bisschen rumgeklickt und bin bei diesem Schatz von einer Geschichte gelandet!
Ich hab sie auch gleich in meinem Blog verlinkt, damit sie gleich noch mehr lesen. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde deine Geschichte toll.
Sowohl den komischen Anfang, wie auch den romantischen zweiten Teil.
Ich hab immer gedacht, "Warum küssen die sich nicht endlich?"
Was wahrscheinlich auch den Reiz der Geschichte ausmacht, ungefähr wie bei der Serie "Die Nanny". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Toll gemacht!


----------



## Ennia (28. April 2008)

auch von mir ein großes Lob für dein Werk! Leider hatte ich jetzt nur gelegenheit die ersten 4 Teile zu lesen, also lassse ich den Rest erst mal unangetastet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhaltlich sehr gut und angenehm zu lesen ("süffiger Roter" :>). Stilistisch etwas wackelig, aber was ich so rauslesen konnte, verbesserte sich das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt gut gemacht! respekt!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (28. April 2008)

Al schrieb:


> Dies sei dem Leser überlassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klar ich wollte mich auch nicht beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Fifino (28. April 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> Inhaltlich sehr gut und angenehm zu lesen ("süffiger Roter" :>). Stilistisch etwas wackelig, aber was ich so rauslesen konnte, verbesserte sich das ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hier sei angemerkt, dass ich einen Großteil der Story im 'zarten' Alter von 15 Jahren mit keinerlei Erfahrung an Küssen, Romantik und sonstigem "süffigem Roten" geschrieben hatte. Das Verständnis dafür hat sich zwar in den letzten zwei Jahren noch immer nicht entwickelt, dafür aber mein Stil. Die letzten Teile habe ich deshalb noch mal überarbeitet, beim Rest war ich, gelinde gesagt, zu faul. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte im Übrigen nicht gedacht, dass der Thread noch mal ausgebuddelt wird... So kann´s gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmals Danke für´s Lob und einen schönen Tag!

Greets


----------



## Salavora (4. Juli 2008)

*g* 
Solange dieser Thread sehr weit oben bei den "Welcher Thread hat dir 2007 am besten gefallen" steht, wird er wohl immer wieder auftauchen!
Und ich bin verdammt froh darüber! (sonst hätte ich diese super Geschichte niemals gefunden)

Die Scherze fand ich mit unter etwas derbe, aber jedem das seine ^^
Die Szene mit dem kleinen Mädchen, der er als Engel rettete hat mir noch mit am besten gefallen ^^ (k.a warum, ich fands einfach nur klasse, stimmit, witzig und einfach klasse.)

Die Figur des Todes hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen! Vor allem als er auf einmal im "Urlauf 4tw" Shirt da stand! 

Die Idee mit der Welt in x-Jahren war super! Sehr überraschende Wendung, die aber irgendwie passte.

Alles in allem:
Super!

Wenn du mal ein Buch raus bringst, kannst du mir deinen PenName schicken? Wenn es die Klasse dieser Geschichte hat (wovon ich ausgehe ;-)) würd ichs dann gerne kaufen ^^


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Juli 2008)

Traumhaft^^ hast wirklich talent weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

So ich habs mir grad nochmal durchgelesen und ich kann nur sagen: einfach genial. Teils lacht man sich kaputt und dann kommen einem fast die Tränen.


----------



## MatschoDaNatscho (20. August 2008)

schöne Story, erfrischend..
     würd gern mehr lesen dürfen...also wenn du noch so eine kleine geschichte hast, die du nicht mehr an den Verlag bringen kannst...dann bitte^^

LG MaDaNa


----------



## Qonix (8. Juni 2009)

Allen guten Dinge sind drei, wie man so schön sagt. Darum habe ich die Geschichte auch noch ein drittes Mal durch gelesen und bin immer noch so begeistert von der Geschichte wie bei den ersten beiden Male. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loki-07 (8. Juni 2009)

allso erlich gesagt find ich den erstn teil (bis einschlislich "Versuchtes Ende") geiler als den 2. teil

aber trotzdem geile geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haste noch mehr solcher geschichtn?

gruß Loki


----------

